# Chart Stalker Thread - Add Your Chart & Chat



## Wobbles

*============================*
*============================*

Click Here To See The *NEW* Stalkers Thread

*============================*
*============================*


BBT Charting Information (Basal Body Temperature)

I highly recommend www.fertilityfriend.com for charting.

Add you chart here for some help & support from others & be proud to become an offical chart stalker :lol: 

*~*~ CHARTS ~*~*

*Arcanegirl ~ *https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/arcanegirl 

*Suz ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1970f2

*Carolina ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d3c62

*Bambikate ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ce87c

*Jojo ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1de6d8

*NeyNey ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/mattandjanene

*faith_may ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e94c9

*foreverlove ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ea2d7

*Tishimouse ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1dddf0

*jonnanne3 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1cf958

*loopylew ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e687d

*wantababybump ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f9d55

*AutumnSky ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1c25a4

*tansey ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f6cd3

*Lu28 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20112e

*alexandra ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1fc68c

*Magicvw ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20628c

*yaya ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f881e


*~*~ TICKERS ~*~* - _Useful if you don't want them on your every post!_


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bfp.gif*~*~ BFP CHARTS ~*~*https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bfp.gif

*MrsE ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/14ec2d

*Helen ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/fec25

*Layla ~ *https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/14f2d8

*Wobbles~ *https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/wobbles _On a break _ 

*Dakini ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d53bf

*BritBS ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ea179

*Avistar ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1baeao/
_____


----------



## Arcanegirl

Heres mine:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1220e1


----------



## beatlesbaby66

8) hey, how you doin...
heres my meager chart...will get better promise
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/155a7a


----------



## peanut

I'm not charting or stalking yet, but love reading up on what you guys are doing. It may even make sense one day! :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Now I can rant about my chart :twisted:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Think ill rant about mine too. My cycle is a load of crap this month!


----------



## Layla

ooo add mine, its seroiusly messed up, but add it for a giggle anyways! :D

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/14f2d8 

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

peanut said:

> I'm not charting or stalking yet, but love reading up on what you guys are doing. It may even make sense one day! :lol:

I doubt it will ever make sense until you actually chart :lol: Easy peasy then


----------



## Layla

im hoping for a rise tomrrow!

I have noticed that mine right now looks a bit like yours wobbles, a dip a rise then a small dip and another rise, if i dont get a rise tomrorow then im going to kick something lol

xxx


----------



## Tam

Good Luck layla!! xx


----------



## Layla

another fall *sigh*

begining to think im never going to ovulate :(

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

My temp took a nose dive this morning :? 

Layla you must be pulling your hair out *hugs*


----------



## Arcanegirl

I havent the foggiest whats happening with my chart *sigh*


----------



## Tam

(((HUGS))) HayleyB! xx


----------



## Tam

Awwww I really have my fingers crossed for you babe, and you Layla!! xx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hey guys, according to my last couple of periods times, i am 2-3 days late...putting it down to the mc though so i will be patient, and test next week if nothing then. i have brought the sticks out three times and put them back!! hee hee :oops:


----------



## Layla

HayleyB said:

> Mine took a slight dip this morning! :(
> 
> Layla - i wanted to kick your chart for you!
> Eyes Only - your chart is completely on a mission to wreck head this month!!
> Wobbles - Thats a big big dip!!
> Beatlesbaby - we'll make a chart addict out of you yet!! he he!! Is AF due in the next few days? big dip?
> 
> xox

please do, im so drained by it all now, in fact, im drained by life in genreal right now, haveing a real bay day 

xx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

oh pet (((((massive hugs))))) to you. i am here if you want to pm or msm me just now...


----------



## Wobbles

Awww Layla hun *BIG HUGS*

You know where my MSN box is for a rant if needed :wink: x


----------



## Layla

Wobbles said:

> Awww Layla hun *BIG HUGS*
> 
> You know where my MSN box is for a rant if needed :wink: x

lol if i take you up on that you might be there for a while, there is so much im fed up with right now 

xxx


----------



## Layla

morning all *waves*

nothing for me again today, im seroiusly thinking of giving up the charting now, its just not happening for me right now and im getting stressed seeing it.
Will speak to jase when he wakes up but i think he wants me to stop anyways so he will agree.

xxx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

same temps for me today and bfn to boot. going to lock those sticks away til next weekend if i dont have af by then. :roll: 
morning to all of you too...


----------



## Wobbles

:( 

Layla I'm kinda hoping you just get AF soon tbh so you can go on to a normal cycle! x

Mine went up but erm its discarded! I tried to take my temp this AM half asleep an I'm not sure i turned it on as it had my temp on it from yesterday but it could of been the same just don't know :oops: 

Looks like a O dip really but I know its not an I'm sure I'm set to O later with the bleeding for 7 days.


----------



## Helen

Here's me

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/fec25


----------



## Layla

AF is here, looks like i ovulated on day 42

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Helen x

Helen where are you on your IVF cycle now?

Hope everythings well with you x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry AF arrived Layla *hugs*


----------



## beatlesbaby66

Sorry AF came layla, fingers crossed for better luck with your cycle next month...bxox


----------



## Layla

yeah me too, i cried when it came, but coz i was so realived, its been ages since my misscarriage and i was really stressing out.

Im a bit sad that i now have to wait ages to see if i catch or not, coz my avarage cycle was about 35 to 40 days, but im hoping it will be more settled and my temps will show that i ovulate this time instead of being stupid lol

xxx


----------



## Layla

ooo a Tiara?!

yep, i want it! lol

xxx


----------



## Tam

Sorry layla (((HUGS)))...........but you have the Tiara to work towards now :wink:


----------



## HB

https://tourbillon-watches.com/images/2001/big/131.jpg

Its this one.... Classy eh???

*hands off its mine*

haha!!!

xox


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhhh purdy.
I dont think we will be trying for the tiara, when we tried for the crappy crown we ended up with *finishing* problems.


----------



## HB

did you see that crown??
lol!!
don't think layla got her crown ever! 
She can have the tiara until the new holder is named i think?
In honour of her fantastic July/August performance! hehe!

xox


----------



## Arcanegirl

hehe!


----------



## Wobbles

Layla said:

> AF is here, looks like i ovulated on day 42
> 
> xxx

Layla hun I think in its own way that is good news!

*hugs*

x


----------



## Layla

HayleyB said:

> did you see that crown??
> lol!!
> don't think layla got her crown ever!
> She can have the tiara until the new holder is named i think?
> In honour of her fantastic July/August performance! hehe!
> 
> xox

no i never did get my crown :( lol

cool about the tiara tho! will tell Jase, he will be pleased lol

xxx


----------



## HB

Glad you're happy being the tiara keeper!!!
Is the style to your taste? lol!!

I've finally put my temps in.... feels weird theres not as many "chart stalkers" now - i still go through my list of faves :( makes me sad!!

(and people have posted about my chart ------> *whispers* over there, and i can't reply) :cry: 

Temp is a random one this morning, think i'd just scraped past 3 hours sleep when i took it!!!

Beatlesbaby ~ your chart has completely confuzzled me!! *scratches head* lol *hugs*

xox


----------



## beatlesbaby66

you and me both honey, testing next week if nothing comes. think mc has messed me up good and proper...bxox


----------



## Arcanegirl

Wish i had more to report on my chart, but its still doing nada!


----------



## Bec

Hi Gals,

Thought I'd join here too ....

Here's my link ...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/146fbe


----------



## MrsE

Hello Ladies, long time no see :lol: 

Could you add me to your charting thread here's my link: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/14ec2d

Not much going on at the minute though.

My poor DH I've heard about the Tiara... :twisted: 

MrsE


----------



## Layla

Bec, Charm! yay :)

xxx


----------



## Layla

hands off that tiara, its mine! hehe :lol: 

xxx


----------



## MrsE

Am I that obvious...suppose not changing the name on my chart didn't help :roll: hee hee.

Nice to have some of the "old" crowd back *hugs* you guys helped me so much and you tried to move to escape me... :cry: I'm not that bad am I :twisted: 

Cx


----------



## Layla

lol, yeah i didnt have a clue who you were untill i saw your chart :)

xx


----------



## MrsE

I think I'll miss the tiara this month.

Last month we tried BD every day, this time I want to try every 2/3 days until the big O then maybe a little extra to make sure :oops: .

I'm trying out all sorts of theories and seeing which one works (if any).

But next month that tiara is mine :twisted:


----------



## Wobbles

I'm going to seriously have to consider fighting for a crown! Sod if it goes against my not trying rules!

WOO you hearing me?? :twisted:


----------



## Wobbles

OOooooo an how rude hi guys *BIG hugs* Miss a lot if not all of the faces I knew  x


----------



## HB

Charm.... its you!!
Feel like such a doofus now with my hello msg!!!

*hugs*

Missed you so much!

xox


----------



## MrsE

Hi Hayley :lol: 

Aww I missed you too.

Cx


----------



## HB

Will have to get used to calling you MrsE now!!
Sorry we couldn't tell you :( 
Feel sad now!!

xox


----------



## MrsE

Aww don't be silly *hugs* 

And you can call me what you like (within reason of course lol)

Cx


----------



## Wobbles

My temps are *dicky* (as Rach would of said) :lol:!

Weekend temps disregarded due to drinking, Tam keeping me up late & lie ins (again Tams fault) :twisted: 

Think looking at the lenght of time I bled & spotted for I may O later than usual.

Not trying anyway *sigh* so be interested to see how my chart pats out this month :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

my whole bloomin chart is dicky!! lol!

Good to have you with us charm


----------



## HB

My temp dipped today.... to below coverline grrrrrr!!!

Haven't stalked yet... need to sort my faves out cos keep stalking the wrong charts!! lol


----------



## Wobbles

I still look how other peoples charts are :D


----------



## HB

I'll still peek at them, but i keep going to post about them!! hehe!!!

xox


----------



## beatlesbaby66

got my af today, thought i would be upset but im ok. good to see my cycle isnt knocked out badly by the mc....better to get a full cycle charted too i suppose... :roll:


----------



## HB

Awwww https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/flowers.gif

I noticed AF on your chart earlier...
Glad you're feeling ok about it though.

New Cycle, New chance for the Tiara!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry AF showed BB but at least you know youre more or less back to normal.

Slight rise in my temp but nothing really significant.


----------



## Bec

Awww ...sorry BB .... bloody AF... :evil: 

But as you said, at least your cycles seem to be getting back to normal after m/c ...

My temps have dropped back to a sensible level after my cold/flu now thank goodness ....... now I wait ..... and wait ..... and wait ..........

:roll:


----------



## Layla

Sorry you got AF BB :(

Arcanegirl, looks like something might be happening on your chart now?

Bec, still high temps tho, looks good!

Hayley, hope AF doesnt come for you!

Helen, nice high temps too!

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

I've had 4 days of pants charting! Can't be good! :idea:


----------



## HB

Wobbles your chart looks like its having a random streak after your recent "events" A bit like Laylas did?

Lots of fresh start charts out there! https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/flowers.gif

My temp dipped again today, below where my coverline was.... that made it 3 temps below coverline, so its lowered my coverline, and changed me from solid red lines to dotty ones... i kind of don't get that! 

Am feeling like AF is gonna show today https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/dry.gif Am on day 30, 13DPO.... before last cycle was on 36 day cycles, so if its another 30 she'll be here later today.

Hugs & babydust to all

xox


----------



## livi

Hello!!!
Have decided to join to motley crew!

here is my f/f link!!!!
Please add me!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/147d8c


----------



## Arcanegirl

hey liv! *waves*


----------



## livi

hallo!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

ill let wobbles add you in, i just tried and couldnt get it lined up right :oops:

ps wobbles, can you fix my name in the list?


----------



## MrsE

YAY Livi *jumps up and down*

Good to have you join us.

Cx


----------



## HB

Woohoo!!!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/wave.gif

Missed you! hehe!!

(another one of the main tiara contenders!! lol!!)

xox


----------



## Layla

livi!!!!


uh oh, got to work harder for the tiara now! :lol: 

xxx


----------



## HB

If theres no clear winner.... we shall have a dance off 




https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/dance.gif

And the winner shall have the tiara! lol!!


----------



## MrsE

Counts me out, I can't dance for toffee :oops: 

Can we have a drinking contest instead I'll be good at that O:)

Cx


----------



## Wobbles

B sorry AF arrived :( 

Hayley think its the fact I was drinking over the weekend & wasn't up til afternoon then the last 2 days I haven't been temping on time either. Hope AF don't show for you chick :( 

Livi YAY Hello \:D/ 

Can't believe theres a shagging competition :lol: I'll have to get in on that ... 

HEARING ME HUNNY? 

:twisted:


----------



## MrsE

https://www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/lachen/laughing-smiley-004.gif


----------



## MrsE

I'm crap with technology, that was supposed to be a laughing smilie.

Bugger it, here you go :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

I fixed it for you

https://www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/lachen/laughing-smiley-004.gif

You need the IMG codes at the side!

Basically hightlight your link
https://www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/lachen/laughing-smiley-004.gif

press on the IMG button & it will do this for you & submit :twisted:


----------



## MrsE

Thanks Wobbles, lost the moment now though :roll:


----------



## HB

MrsE said:

> Counts me out, I can't dance for toffee :oops:
> 
> Can we have a drinking contest instead I'll be good at that O:)
> 
> Cx

Sounds good to me!!! lol!!!!

xox


----------



## Wobbles

MrsE said:

> Counts me out, I can't dance for toffee :oops:
> 
> Can we have a drinking contest instead I'll be good at that O:)
> 
> Cx

Oh I'd win :twisted:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Id never win a drinking contest, ive never even had a night of drinking :oops:


----------



## Jase

HayleyB said:

> https://tourbillon-watches.com/images/2001/big/131.jpg
> 
> Its this one.... Classy eh???
> 
> *hands off its mine*
> 
> haha!!!
> 
> xox

WHAT?! i demand a crown dammit my boys went through alot to earn ourselves a imaginary crown and we get a picture of a barely fit for a princess from a tiny eastern european province tacky tiara!






:wink:


----------



## MrsE

Ooh I can see there's gonna be a lot of competition for this Crown.

And HayleyB is gonna shout at you Jase, she's proud of that crown [-X 

And you can't blame Layla for that one. :lol: 

Cx


----------



## HB

Jase, you'll have to take up the complaint regarding "the crown" with the others... https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/secret.gif

So here we have a million carat platinum tiara! 



https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/huh.gif


----------



## Wobbles

An they say theres never pleasing a woman huh :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jase

HayleyB said:

> Jase, you'll have to take up the complaint regarding "the crown" with the others... https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/secret.gif
> 
> So here we have a million carat platinum tiara!
> 
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/huh.gif

by others, do you mean mysterious and sinister strangers from the other side of the island? i don't mean to sound ungrateful but, i put a lot of blood,sweat and tears amongst other fluids into it and i was promise d a crown by the missus. I suppose a tiara will do.







any chance of matching earings?


----------



## livi

He he!!! 
OH is very busy with business at the mo, so the only time I can grab him is when he comes to bed at night! As I'm on nights now, it's a bit difficult!! 
However, I will have that crown, oh yes...I will !!!! :D :D :lol: :lol: 



Wobbles said:

> B sorry AF arrived :(
> 
> Hayley think its the fact I was drinking over the weekend & wasn't up til afternoon then the last 2 days I haven't been temping on time either. Hope AF don't show for you chick :(
> 
> Livi YAY Hello \:D/
> 
> Can't believe theres a shagging competition :lol: I'll have to get in on that ...
> 
> HEARING ME HUNNY?
> 
> :twisted:


----------



## Bec

Morning all,

How goes it??

Hayley .... any news on AF/testing?????


----------



## Layla

hi everyone!

Excuse Jase, you have to get used to his sense of humor befre you can love him like i do lol

nothing much happneing with me, at teh boring stage still, think AF is going tho, if i can say it was ever here to start with, has been so light and funny this time.

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

I've had a late temp AGAIN :-# 

Quite funny & nice to have him here Layla :lol: 

Bec hope your temp goes back up [-o<


----------



## Bec

So do I .... AF isn't due for a few days yet anyway ..... [-o<


----------



## Arcanegirl

Still no coverline but i think im about 11 dpo possibly.
I fiddled with my chart and told it to detect ovulation by my opks and it gives me an ovulation date, put it back to temps and still nothing.


----------



## Bec

Hmmm ... yes odd temps this month .... you're not a tester either are you??


----------



## Arcanegirl

Not normally, but i will tomorrow. If i remember lol


----------



## Bec

Probably worth a go!


----------



## Bec

Anyone heard from Hayley today?? She hasn't charted yet .......


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nope, havent heard anything from her today.


----------



## Wobbles

Neither Hayley or Imi on MSN ... Hmmmm


----------



## Bec

:-k


----------



## MrsE

They're probably out shopping together and are sat having a coffee as we type :lol: 

I'm sure they're both fine...I hope so.

Cx


----------



## Bec

Yeah .. bet thats what they're doing :D 

I was just interested cos Hayley is right on the AF/or BFP cusp at the mo!!! Fingers crossed for her!!


----------



## MrsE

She's back now Bec.

Aww Hayley I'm so sorry AF came :( but keep positive for next month...I hear there's a competition on for the Tiara :wink: 

Cx


----------



## Bec

Awww Hayley ...... bloody evil witch AF :evil: 

So sorry hon ... lotsa hugs coming your way .... (can't find the emoticon!!)


----------



## Wobbles

*Hugs* Hayley x


----------



## HB

Jase said:

> HayleyB said:
> 
> Jase, you'll have to take up the complaint regarding "the crown" with the others... https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/secret.gif
> 
> So here we have a million carat platinum tiara!
> 
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/huh.gif
> 
> by others, do you mean mysterious and sinister strangers from the other side of the island? i don't mean to sound ungrateful but, i put a lot of blood,sweat and tears amongst other fluids into it and i was promise d a crown by the missus. I suppose a tiara will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any chance of matching earings?Click to expand...

Yes "those others" lol!!

I'll make sure i get you matching earrings that go with your complexion too Jase.... Would you like Ruby slippers too??
xox


----------



## Wobbles

Well if he gets those I want a picture!! :lol:


----------



## HB

Sorry all was a late/early morning sleep - see imi's post in general chat about maddie's one man mission to destroy us all!! lol

Yeah AF came.... witch! 

Was saying to Imi last night (well at about 3am) that i thought she was gonna come!

New cycle and all that!!

Everyone's in the early or late bit of the cycle..... only AG with the confuzzling chart at the moment! lol!!

Babydust to all

xox


----------



## HB

You must have been like Hawks on my chart lol!!! 


Fankya for the hugs!! https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/smileys%20G-K/headspin.gif


----------



## Bec

I was :oops:


----------



## HB

Now thats what i call dedicated chart stalking! https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/wub.gif


----------



## Jase

HayleyB said:

> Yes "those others" lol!!
> 
> I'll make sure i get you matching earrings that go with your complexion too Jase.... Would you like Ruby slippers too??
> xox

don't patronise me.



:wink: 



Wobbles said:

> Well if he gets those I want a picture!! :lol:

i bet you would, you pervert!!

:shock:


----------



## HB

Jase said:

> HayleyB said:
> 
> Yes "those others" lol!!
> 
> I'll make sure i get you matching earrings that go with your complexion too Jase.... Would you like Ruby slippers too??
> xox
> 
> don't patronise me.
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:Click to expand...

I'm a woman on the edge... don't mess with me!! lol


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/shades.gif


----------



## Layla

sorry AF came Hayley *hugs*

my AF has got worse today, i was spotting yesterday and this morning, now its got heavy again, strange!

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Jase said:

> Wobbles said:
> 
> Well if he gets those I want a picture!! :lol:
> 
> i bet you would, you pervert!!
> :shock:Click to expand...

Shurrup you that side of me was a secret ~ Crikey can't tell you anything! [-(


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hey guys, i too am having af from hell...soz not been charting but have been grotty, will get to it in the next couple of day, didnt figure it would matter much while i am on... :oops: i am sooo rubbish at this...xox


----------



## MrsE

Aww *Hugs* BB.

Go and pamper yourself. Get yourself the biggest bar of chocolate and a nice chilled bottle of wine.

Cx


----------



## Tam

Sorry AF came Hayley!! Lots of best wishes for next month hun (((HUGS)))xx


----------



## livi

Hey Hayley! Sorry AF came hun...Big hugz xxxxxx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hugs hayley...hope next month is your lucky one.....

bxox


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hee hee, i have eaten two white magnums tonight...and my bottle of the moment is of the hot variety ( :lol: )...thanks babe. xox


----------



## Tam

OMG now I keep clicking on this post wondering why there aren't any new posts when it is telling me there is *scratches head*..............

DOHHH!!!! There isn't any after all it is telling me it is a popular post :oops: :oops: 

Please don't tell the men in white coats *prays*


----------



## beatlesbaby66

oh honey, this is confusing the h out of you tonight you wee soul...dont worry we still love you....dont hate me, just in a funny mood... :lol: :oops: :lol:


----------



## Tam

You're in a funny mood, I have gone gaga!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## beatlesbaby66

:lol: dont you just love this place though, at least there are others as nuts as us...


----------



## Tam

That's true!!

I am also thinking of staying put in this bit I am having loadsa fun, do you think people will notice my belly, or can we hide it?!

:lol:


----------



## MrsE

beatlesbaby66 said:

> hee hee, i have eaten two white magnums tonight...and my bottle of the moment is of the hot variety ( :lol: )...thanks babe. xox

Think I'm having a dizzy moment (I blame Tam :wink: them hormones are infectious), it took me ages to understand what you meant by a bottle of the Hot Variety :oops: :roll: 

Cx


----------



## Tam

LMAOOO I still don't get it!?!??!?!?! Help!!! :oops: :oops: 

I am gonna sell some of my hormones, they are Greeeeeeaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttt!!!!! :lol: 

I want my dinner to go own so I can have some ready brek! *sulks*


----------



## HB

_I think she means a hot water bottle!! lol!!
(i was gonna post that i didn't get it either, but it just came to me as if by magic!)
I could do with one of them tonight too... I hate AF!!!

Hope we all get BFPs together this coming month..... would be really cool!!!

Thank you all so much for the hugs.... hugs for everyone
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/huglove.gifhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/huglove.gifhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/huglove.gifhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/huglove.gifhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/huglove.gifhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/huglove.gifhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/huglove.gif_


----------



## Tam

Oh is that it?!?!? I thought it was gonna be something good! :lol:

Awwww Hayley more (((((hugs))))) 

I hope you all get BFP's as you all deserve them & I feel quite lonely :( 

BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!! x x x x


----------



## HB

_lol i've been having lots of Maddie hugs tonight!
So that she gets a big big sleep!! lol!!
Just put her down to bed... G & I have just sat outside having a cig, and he's said i think we can do this parenting thing! bless him, made my heart melt!

And i think him taking Imi onto the labour ward today has really melted his heart.... he came home after taking Maddie to say night to mummy and he was all "how much can you buy them clomid tablets for off the net?" and i said "it'll happen in its own time" (what he says to me when i have a cry!) and he was like "yeah that so doesn't help!" lol! (now you know how i feel Mr B!!!)

And when he went to be buzzed into the ward someone going in said "awww let me have a peek at your little girl" he said (direct quote) "It felt like someone had reached up my ar*e and ripped my heart out"

Think he might have a smidge of an idea now how girls feel when they're waiting for their BFP!

Tam, i like you being in here, don't want you feeling all lonely! We'll catch you up soon!!!

xox_


----------



## Tam

Awwwwwwwwww it will happen for you soon babe......that is so sweet!

Thanks for the invite, now I'm staying :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Aww Hayley *big hugz*

Not sure clomid will help you hun as you do seem to be ovulating, just keep that in mind & make sure you know the 'risks'!!


----------



## HB

_I tried explaining that to G but he doesn't seem to understand the "jargon"
From the stuff i've found out girls on Clomid have routine ultrasounds to "check up" and stuff!

Have told him that will concentrate on my weight loss first, cos that will hopefully be the changing factor!

My next target (the one set by the dietician) is 15st... am hoping that i can reach that in a few weeks with the help of Paul Mckenna!!
So from yesterdays weigh in only 9lb's to go to meet her target... but i want to get down to about 11st 9 or something! (i set my target in kilos but can't remember what it is in stones - 75kilos)
I'm not majorly in a rush to get down to that, would just be nice, would just love to get into my size 18's comfortably (i squeezed into them the other day! lol!)

Don't think i'll be doing the Clomid thing, not unless it's Dr prescribed!

xox_


----------



## Bec

Morning all!

Hows everyone doing today?

I've decided to disregard my two really high temps when I had the flu/cold thing ... as it was making my chart look stoopid!!

I'm sure it will happen when you least expect it Hayley .... (((hugs)))


----------



## Layla

HI all

Ac girl, not sure what your chart is doing this month?!

BB, someone needs to take the /rss8560.xml off the end of the link so we can see your chart :)

Bec your temps still look good this month compared to last months, fingers crossed!!! when are you going to test?

Charm, only a few days till the big O!

Hayley *big hugs* hang in there babe

Helen, nice high temps :)

Livi, your at the boring stage with me lol

Wobbles, why arnt your dots joined up? lol

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: those 4 days I screwed up really Layla between drunk & getting up late :oops: 

Could kick myself :nope:


----------



## Layla

ohh i see, so is that what happens when you disrgaurd a temp? it just gives you a dot?

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Yer :D


----------



## Tam

Wobbles said:

> Could kick myself :nope:


Let me do it for you :yellowcard: :gun:



:amartass:


----------



## Wobbles

Smilie happy Tam :idea: :lol:


----------



## Tam

:tease:


----------



## HB

_lol @ smiley happy Tam!! hehe!!

Helen nice post O temps there!
Wobbles https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Smileys%20Q-Numbers/Smileys%20S%20alone/sex.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Smileys%20L-P/nono.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Smileys%20L-P/pokey.gif Lol!!
BB ~ Hope AF leaves you alone soon!!
AG ~ Am Confuzzled!!
Bec ~ Nice dip on 8DPO!! https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/shades.gif
Layla ~ Hope AF leaves you alone soon too!!
Liviray ~ buzz of AF for you too!!

Am shocked at how close some of us are at the moment!! lol!!!

Babydust for all 
xox_


----------



## Arcanegirl

HayleyB said:

> _
> 
> 
> AG ~ Am Confuzzled!!
> 
> xox_

Im confuzzled too!


----------



## Bec

Hey,

Layla .... don't think I am going to test .... just gonna wait for AF!! Unless my temps stay high ... then I might thing about testing :wink: 

Yeah ..... trying not to hope for implantation on 8DPO tho ... don't want to get my hopes up .. as I haven't got any pg symtoms AT ALL!!!!

AG .... you gonna test?? Cos nothing can be gleened from your chart this month!! What's goin' on??


----------



## Arcanegirl

Negative test this morning....


----------



## Bec

:( might be too early tho .....


----------



## Wobbles

Yer, Layla has late positives (I think) where as I'm complete opposite :wacko:


----------



## HB

Bec said:

> :( might be too early tho .....

_I have recently changed my school of thought on this......(yesterday was when this change happened!)

Test later.... go with FF's test date (18DPO usually) and no disappointment!!

Am hoping its a good dip for you though https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/flowers.gif

xox_


----------



## Layla

Wobbles said:

> Yer, Layla has late positives (I think) where as I'm complete opposite :wacko:

yeah i showed up late on charlie and ethan, altho i didnt with Coby, was about 12dpo with him

xxx


----------



## Bec

HayleyB said:

> _I have recently changed my school of thought on this......(yesterday was when this change happened!)
> 
> Test later.... go with FF's test date (18DPO usually) and no disappointment!!
> 
> Am hoping its a good dip for you though https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/flowers.gif
> 
> xox_

Exactly ..... my school of thought precisely!!

Thanks Hayley .... would be soooooooo good!!


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hey girlies, think thats my chart thing fixed, although i havent added to it yet... :oops: will start again tomorrow morning...i have been sooo yucky and really really sore this month...had to buy some super dooper painkillers.
hope you are all well, speak to you tomorrow proper, had to work late tonight so heading to bed early, again...bad day for me...long story for another time...
love y'all
bxox


----------



## Layla

morning guys :)

Bec, your temp is still riseing!!!! :D :D 

xxx


----------



## livi

Yeah, Bec's chart is looking very good!!!!

Morning all! :howdy: 

My chart is a mess so far this month. Been on nights! Don't think I'm gonna be a good contender for that crown either! OH is a busy, grumpy arse at the moment! :evil: 

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## HB

_I keep panicing when i see that i've only got 311 days left of my VIP membership!!
I just have this feeling i'll have to renew it!!  

We decided last month that we're going to go on a break for awhile....
I will still be charting cos i need to for the consultant..
We won't be not trying, but we won't be trying either.

Gonna try and take a more relaxed approach to it, well i'm gonna. If Graham was any more relaxed he'd be on a permanent holiday! lol!!

So i will still be here asking for chart advice and stalking you all! lol!! (if you don't mind?)

AG ~ big dip today? Looking like AF gonna show?
Bec ~ Fingers Crossed!!!
Charm ~ Looking like heading for +OPK day!! woohoo!!
Helen ~ Still nice post O temps... hopefully looking good for start of IVF x
Layla ~ Really hope AF leaves you alone soon, start temps looking good with new thermometer!!
Wobbles ~ I hope those super spermies had a month off, so your body can have a rest *hugs*
Livi ~ Shift work sucks!! 

Babydust for all xox_


----------



## Wobbles

Oh Bec good luck :friends: 

I'm defo past O day! My body doesn't go out of the ordinary it seems after a MC but saying that they are always so early on - Just baffled after my 8 days of spotting/bleeding!

Hayley I don't think a BFP will be too bad this month in a weird way because we can say to the consultant "what _are you_ going to do about it" not "what _would_ you do about it next time" If you get me!


----------



## HB

_Good point! If you get a BFP then i pray that its a sticky one for you
You deserve it so so much
xox_


----------



## Wobbles

Testing early again! Worked last month! I don't really need a test tbh! I mean I know the last few months we've had a positive each month but I know previous to that thereÂs something different.

Seems I'm 2dpo - Maybe I'm 3 with no accurate chart but already I have the silly feeling to my boobs! ItÂs actually worrying because on carrying long-term I'm going to have a nightmare pregnancy!


----------



## beatlesbaby66

(((hugs))) wobbles...and all you ladies, hope we get a bumper month of BFPs...just need to sit tight for my af to stop and jump back on my love machine... :coffee: bxox


----------



## Tam

Throwing lots of * BABY DUST & BABY GLUE *........both by the lorry load!!! 


Good Luck girls *Fingers crossed*:hugs: x x x x x


----------



## Arcanegirl

cycle day 35 and no AF.....


----------



## Wobbles

Ohhhh AG [-o<


----------



## HB

_Ooooo Kaz!!!!!
*runs to check is lots of HPT's for when you get here!*

lol_


----------



## Bec

Ooooo ... AG!!!! Good luck ...... hope this is it for you!! [-o<


----------



## Arcanegirl

I honestly dont think its anything, i think its my cycle just screwed up.


----------



## Wobbles

Going by your last + OPK you are about 14DPO .....


----------



## Arcanegirl

A positive opk doesnt mean i ovulated though and going by my temps i didnt....


----------



## Wobbles

Sometimes none of it means anything :lol: 

Fingers are corssed for you anyway hun if it be this month or next month .....


----------



## beatlesbaby66

:lol: my gingers are corssed for you too honey....sorry couldnt resist.

***runs and hides*** :tease:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl: 

thanks girls


----------



## Wobbles

Oh leave me alone :blush:


----------



## beatlesbaby66

sorry darlin, we were up late and i went to bed while you two were in full swing....lol that looks so rude :blush:


----------



## Tam

Good Luck AG!!!! [-o< xx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hey morning
when are you thinking of testing wobbles, your temps up again today i see???


----------



## Wobbles

Testing on the 12th - Which is early but I see the consultant that day!

Kinda already think I know tbh.

x


----------



## Helen

Nearly there at last.... next couple of days I reckon and can start being hormonal lunatic!!! :lol: 8) 

H

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Whats happening Helen?

I miss your diary :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Me too :(


----------



## Helen

Hey Wobbles

Not a lot just yet. I didn't realise you can't read it! I'll copy it over here too as it will start getting interesting soon. 

Here's today's...

https://www.babyandbump.com/diary-of-an-ivfer-vt423.html

H

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

We can read it, just cant reply to it. and i think some of us probably choose not to go "over there" anymore.


----------



## Wobbles

I pop over an looksie every now & then but start to forget. I'd of probably left the odd reply but can't. Well I wasn't banned at first but there were PMs sent on the forum regarding here & although not me (and wasn't aware of it to stop it) I got it in the neac & had account banned. Well I assume that is the reason.


----------



## Helen

Ah ok... say no more. 

This might be a dumb question, but are you still coming to meet on Saturday?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Dunno if that was aimed at me or wobbles...
Me and Hayley are still thinking of going but weve no idea whats going on as id noticed the thread sorta stopped after some of us moved.
any idea whos going?


----------



## Wobbles

Think it was for you :tease:


----------



## Helen

Well kinda both of you as Wobbles, you did say at one point that you might go....

Thread seems to have started a little bit again, by Jo asking who's going now.

Would be good to meet up with you all.

H

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill see what hayley says and see whos going...
Dont want to be causing any trouble by turning up.


----------



## Bec

Hey all,

Helen ... your temps are looking really good ... have you started IVF yet?? Sorry .. haven't read your thread for a while ......

My temps have dropped today ... so AF is on her way :sad1: I went to the shops today and bought some tp's for when she arrives either Monday or Tuesday .... :sad1: DEFINITELY having a break from temps/OPKs next month .... I'm obssessed with it all and the constant BFNs every month are driving me further and further down.....

I know I've got nothing to complain about tho .. compared to some of you brave gals .... sorry for the moan :?


----------



## Wobbles

Me not going :( 

Hope you all have a good time though :D


----------



## Wobbles

Aw Bec :hugs: 

Moan away! Whole point of here & other forums - Well hope so I do enough of it :lol: 

I gave up on the OPKS & stuck with charting that way I found out afterwards what day I O'ed & had the odd time where I thought it would be day x but my temps changed an it was day xx (if you get me lol). With charting you probably have a rough idea of O day so maybe bin the OPKs? I used the odd one on 2 cycles just because they were there & I still had some.

I was thinking about using FF for little signs appointments PG tests if I done one & of course my early losses just as a reference but no temps - Well I paid for a year :shock:


----------



## HB

_Graham and I went out last night and slept at the hotel at the traff centre..
Didn't take my thermometer so no temp today....
Felt really good not having to worrying about it, shame the consultant wants me to keep on temping 

***hugs*** for Bec

xox_


----------



## Arcanegirl

Awft.
Glas you had a good time at the hotel.


----------



## Wobbles

Awwww hope you guys had a nice night :hugs:


----------



## Layla

hope you had a good time Hayley

I think im having an extra long AF at the mo, it didnt really kick in till day 4 and its normaly here for 8 or 9 days, so might have a few more to go yet :(

I have been trying to think back to my last misscarriage but i cant remember my AF after it, coz this one is very clotty (sorry TMI) wondering wether its a clear out type thing?

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Good to have normal AF after a MC - Should take note of what I say myself sometimes.

I'd say a nice healthy clear out Layla in a positive way x


----------



## Layla

cool thats ok then, as long as its nothing to worry about.

got to admit, i havent been thinking of TTC for a few days, its just not on my mind at the mo, i dont have that desprate erge anymore like i did after the misscarriage.

Im sure it will come back tho once AF goes lol

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

I have been so much calmer, relaxed & happier this last 2 weeks its been great - No fake smile!

:D x


----------



## HB

_I've been feeling more relaxed since we decided that we're not TTC but we're not prevening pregnancy.
Think its funny that we're all sat in the TTC section and alot of us have decided to be on a break for the next month or so!! lol!!

My body had a major clearout after we miscarried this year too Layla **hugs**

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

AG ... Where are you? Tested? Going to test?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im here, woke up and forgot to lol!
Tam kept me up till late and i didnt sleep too good.


----------



## Wobbles

She should come with a warning that girl!!!

:lol:


----------



## Layla

didnt take my temp this morning, didnt think to do it, cant belive how chilled out i am about TTC at the mo

xxx


----------



## MrsE

That's great Layla. Just how it should be, I'm glad your feeling more relaxed about things. :thumpup: 

I don't get stressed very often, I'm only doing temps and OPK's to get an idea of how my cycles work each month.

At the end of the day, it'll happen sooner or later for all of us.

Cx


----------



## Wobbles

Its the moving I'd say - Planning something good for the future. Always good to have something exciting happen to take your mind off things.

x


----------



## HB

_Finally put my temp in 
Think only one of my temps has actually been on time so far! lol!!
AG can't believe you forgot to test today! lol!

xox_


----------



## Tam

Layla said:

> didnt take my temp this morning, didnt think to do it, *cant belive how chilled out i am about TTC at the mo*
> 
> xxx


That's a good thing hun, it will do you the world of good!! xx :hugs:


----------



## Tam

Good Luck girls!! xx :hugs:


----------



## HB

_Think its great that theres alot of us that are all chilling out about TTC all together!!

xox_


----------



## Tam

I agree Hayley, that's how/when we got our BFP! We swear by it, so bucket fulls of baby dust all round!!! AND bucket loadsa baby glue to boot! :wink: :hugs: xx


----------



## Wobbles

> AND bucket loadsa baby glue to boot!

Are you calling me a boot :o


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol: 

BFN this morning, really havent the foggiest whats going on.


----------



## Wobbles

:?


----------



## livi

Morning guys.
Can you please delete me from the chart stalker thingy. We are definatly not ttc anymore. He's gone away for a few days to clear his head!! I'm gona go away to a mates for the weekend to get away too. Gotta say I'm enjoying the space, but miss having someone else to look after. Does that make sense?
Also, my house sale has temporarily fallen through!!! Arse!!!

Hope you are all well.
I will pop in now and again to check up on you ll if thats ok
Still going for my internal scan tomorrow.....


----------



## MrsE

Aww Livi :hugs: 

Hope things go ok and Good Luck with the tests tomorrow.

Keep in touch won't you?

Charm X


----------



## livi

Will do. Defo!!! Am nosey so will be stlking all of you!! 
Wishing you all the best luck in the world with everything!!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Aww Livi it feels wrong removing you :( 

I hate it when it's just me I feel lost & useless (not having to do anything for him) but whens hes here I wish he'd bog off :lol: 

Hope you do pop on & say hi but failing that you have me on MSN.

Have a fab weekend coming & I hope things on the sale of your place gets better!

x x x x


----------



## Layla

aww Livi! :hugs: 


still nothing going on with me, AF still hasnt gone! grrr
 
xxx


----------



## HB

_I actually temped on time this morning!! yay!! haha!
(was a complete fluke!)
Have disregarded the 2 random high temps from the past couple of days when i couldn't seem to temp on time! lol!
Will see about re-including them depending on how my temps go....

Still not stressing about it.... had a nice reading last night thats chilled me out more... and one of Grahams friends came round last night and we had a couple of drinks and smoked too much... got to bed at about 4.30.

So feeling very relaxed... am back at the doctors later this afternoon, so hopefully will sort something out to help me pick myself up a bit in myself 

Love and Babydust to all

xox_


----------



## Arcanegirl

Looks like AF is on her way.
No biggie, just glad shes not keeping me waiting much longer


----------



## Tam

Glad you had a good night hayley......you're going to be horizontal soon with how relaxed you are!!! xx :wink: 

:hugs: AG!! xx


----------



## HB

_haha lots of horizontalness!! haha!!!
am liking the new relaxedness...
Just got back from the doctors, and she's advised us against TTC for now cos of my depression... seems like she's finally realised how bad i've actually been feeling.
Graham came with me so if i missed anything out he was ready to jump in and say how bad i was.
Shes gonna try and get hold of whoever it is who does the miscarriage counselling as she feels that is the main part of whats holding me back. 
And she's also refered me for counselling at the surgery for my general anxiety and lack of confidence and stuff....

I mentioned that we'd decided to stop TTC for now... but she said that she wouldn't put me on the pill or anything cos the last thing she wanted was to mess my hormones up... so has told us to visit the chemist alot! lol!!

Sorry i've rambled on for a bit there!!! 

xox_


----------



## Tam

Awwwwwww Hayley........I hope all goes well with both lots of councelling Babe.

I wish you all the best for the futrue and you keep up that horizontalness :wink: :hugs: xx


----------



## Wobbles

I think the first step is admitting your feeling low Hayley so big hugs for you I say.

I've been close to falling & not getting back up but for me it's been a case of opening my eyes & controling my ways of thinking over TTC - I guess my circumstances on a whole are different but I think I've sussed it.

It's great you have seeked medical advice never let go of your dream though hun :hugs: 

x x


----------



## beatlesbaby66

oh gosh, i just want to send out massive, big cuddles to everyone on here just now...livi hope everything works out for you...and hayley well you know i am here if you ever need a talk and horizontalness is always good......(((hugs)))) to everyone.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HB

_Awww you know what i forgot i posted that and read your replies and was like "huh, why is everyone giving me hugs" lol!!
Had to read back!!

Thanks girls, its great to have your support here...
We won't be going to the chemist, but judging by the lack of bfps in the past 6 months i won't need to stress about it too much.

I do feel that once i start the anxiety counselling, and find a reiki healer to help, and hopefully get some miscarriage counselling that by body will start to repair itself, and the excess weight will go and the happy healthy Hayley i once knew will re-appear (gradually of course)
And then cos my body and mind are ready it will happen, but i'm starting to believe that my BFP won't happen now until my body has sorted itself out.

So we still won't be TTC but we won't be preventing cos i believe that my body is going to tell me when i'm ready.

If its okay with you girlies i'll stick around though cos Dr said that she still wants me charting so we can see whats going on there!!

Hope you guys don't mind??

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

Why would we mind you soft banana!! :shock:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Of course we dont!
I wouldnt let you leave even kicking and screaming anyways!


----------



## HB

WobblesÂ said:

> It's great you have seeked medical advice never let go of your dream though hun :hugs:
> 
> x x

_Its definately a dream i won't be giving up on.... ever...
Regardless of which roads we have to travel to get there, i will be a mummy!

Was made up when the doctor agreed that spiritual healing would benefit... her actual words were "shame i can't prescribe it for you"
Feel like i've got great support from her now, and cos G was sat behind me i got everything out that i needed to say!!

In the words of Westlife....


*So, impossible as they may seem
You've got to fight for every dream
Cos who's to know which one you let go
Would have made you complete*

xox_


----------



## MrsE

Does anyone know how I can add previous cycles to my fertility chart stuff.

Cx


----------



## Helen

Hi Hayley

:hugs: 

As someone who's been on the receiving end of counselling, I can honestly say it works. Exhausting stuff but such a release to get it all out and said.

Sending you loads of luck with everything.

H

xx


----------



## HB

_Thanks Helen... i can't believe how amazing you all are, lots of love and support for me (and everyone)

Charm... if you go to "sharing" and "home page set up"
Scroll down to the bottom and theres a couple of boxes where you can select which charts you share

xox_


----------



## MrsE

Thanks Hayley,

I don't actually have the charts entered yet. I've been charting on FF for about 2 months and I wanted to put some of my old cycles on from the last few months to gather a load of data together and see if there a pattern.

I just want to try and learn more about my cycle.

I think I'll just try to start a new chart and see what happens but I'll wait until tomorrow and print off my cycles in case I lose anything.

Cx

Night all :sleep:


----------



## HB

_awwww i get what you mean!
Will probably be a way to do it, will have a play around

xox_


----------



## Layla

:friends: best of luck Hayley 

xxx


----------



## Bec

Awww :hugs: Hayley .... you sound much happier ... which definitely means you're doing the right thing!!

Bye bye for a little while Liv .... hugs to you too .... hope you and OH get thing sorted .... and hope you still check in on us from time to time :) 

AG ..... what's going on hey? Your temps don't seem to show ovulation really?!? You need those test results back!!?


----------



## Bec

OMG Wobbles .... is that another BFP I see on your chart???!!!


----------



## Layla

god i dont think AF is ever going to go!!

WOBBLES!!! :shock: lol good luck hun

what did the consultant say yesterday?

xxx


----------



## Bec

AF .. go away and leave Layla alone you evil witch!!!!! :evil:


----------



## MrsE

I am not a happy bunny :( stupid FF has changed my lines to say I ovulated on CD16 not CD14.


----------



## Bec

MrsE ... bums!! But ... it does tie in better with your OPKs now I'd say .... :?


----------



## Wobbles

MrsE I'm not sure what you mean! Do you have previous charts that you can't see on your home page?

You do see that Bec lol

Layla this here: https://www.babyandbump.com/investigating-recurrent-miscarriages-vt482.html what happened with consultant 8)


----------



## Arcanegirl

I really dont know whats going on atm, no ovulation and ive not even got a proper AF yet, still just spotting.


----------



## Wobbles

Anything different about your body this month AG?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nope!


----------



## Wobbles

Pains (even minor) - Erm sore boobies feeling that little more tired or nausea!

Hmmmmm


----------



## Bec

Have you had this happen before AG?? :-k


----------



## Arcanegirl

nope, not had anything like this before.
I had very mild cramps yesterday, put it down to af coming as thats when i usually would get cramps


----------



## MrsE

AG Have you not got any cheapies you could test with [-o< 

I'm dying to know.

Cx


----------



## Arcanegirl

All the cheapies are gone, only got the CB left which im not touching untill i have a positive on a cheapie.

Nearest i can get more is tomorrow.


----------



## Wobbles

CB are more reliable than the cheapies


----------



## MrsE

Aww Bummer.

Good Luck for when you do test we're all rooting for you.

Cx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive marked on FF that AF is light, its more than spotting now.
Looks like i just have a messed up AF to go with the messed up cycle.


----------



## MrsE

:hugs: for AG


----------



## Bec

AG .. :hugs: :hugs: 

Bloody witch AF .... still waiting for her to show up .. I KNOW she's on the way just wish she would hurry up now!! Maybe typing this will spur her on!! :?


----------



## Tam

:hugs: AG xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thanks guys :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Big :hugs: AG x


----------



## HB

_https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/huglove.gif AG.... New cycle, new start https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/flowers.gif

Becs.... whats going on there!!! hmmmm.... am also trying not to get too excited, but ooooo how intrigriging(sp)!

Beatlesbaby.... poss O in the next few days going off your CM?? Get BDing! lol!!!  

MrsE.... May have changed your O day... but better BD timing with the new one??

Helen.... does AF coming mean you're starting your meds and stuff now? Hope it all goes well!!

Layla.... I really hope that AF leaves you alone soon!!! **hugs**

Wobbles.... lots of love and babyglue your way hun 


My chart is currently at the boring stage.... although G has declared that he would like to "get horizontal" tonight!! https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/tumbleweedge8.gif

Men!!! lol!_


----------



## Tam

HayleyB said:

> *although G has declared that he would like to "get horizontal" tonight!!* https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/tumbleweedge8.gif
> [/i]

Wouldn't we all!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Bec

HayleyB said:

> _
> Becs.... whats going on there!!! hmmmm.... am also trying not to get too excited, but ooooo how intrigriging(sp)!
> 
> [img]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/tumbleweedge8.gif
> 
> _

I dunno what's going on Hayley ..... all very frustrating ... and AF is cruel ... giving me false hope ... I'm 99.999999% sure she is on her way .. she is just toying with me the evil witch! :evil:


----------



## Wobbles

Oh Bec I'm a silly MOO!

Your chart is looking good good good! Fingers & toes crossed for you x


----------



## Bec

WobblesÂ said:

> Oh Bec I'm a silly MOO!
> 
> Your chart is looking good good good! Fingers & toes crossed for you x

 :rofl: 

No you're not!! I got a BFN this morning so nothing to get excited about unfortunately ... but thanks anyways Wobbles .....

Sending loadsa baby glue your way .. :hugs:


----------



## HB

_I hope its not just AF playing tricks on you!
Maybe she's been to lastminute.com and booked a 9 month holiday??

xox_


----------



## Bec

HayleyB said:

> _I hope its not just AF playing tricks on you!
> Maybe she's been to lastminute.com and booked a 9 month holiday??
> 
> xox_

 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Awesome!! I wish!! hehehehehe!!!!


----------



## beatlesbaby66

coughs, taking hayleys advice, coughs, see you tomorrow night, coughs  :oops: :blush:


----------



## Wobbles

B? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Tam

I'm with ya there........................B?! :shock: :? 




:lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Think she has a bad cough ... Which shes taking medicine for .......

Ya know :change:


----------



## Tam

Ohhhhh I know!!!! :drunk: + :sperm: = :crib: 

GOTCHA!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

:rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## Bec

Morning all.....

Evil AF finally arrived at 10pm last night! Oh well ..... back on the old treadmill!! :roll:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry Af showed :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Grrr Bec :hugs: 

Layla - Is your bleeding heavy?

Can I ask you if you have done a negative pregnancy test since your loss?


----------



## Layla

sorry AF came Bec :hugs: 

Wobbles, its not really heavy, just steady if you get what i mean, had a few clots which i dont noramly have, it seems to die down and look like its going then it comers back again.
to start with it was few old blood, had that for the first 4 or 5 days, now its very bright red fresh stuff (sorry TMI i know!)

i did have a negitive test after the missacrrige in july and i tested a few days ago just in case, that was negitive too so i have no idea whats going on, if im still bleeding by mnday then im going to go and see the nurse

how you doing?

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Glad to hear in a strange way you have had a negative test. I just feared the possibilities tbh - My bleeding was constant with the ectopic but you defo would test a strong + strange huh!

I'm imagining you're right though about old blood first.

Hope it goes for you soon - If your like me I hate bleeding full stop *yak*

I'm alright trying not to be impatient just wish we could press a button an be on 'that day' an know what fate has in store :lol:


----------



## Irish-Mum

:dust:


----------



## HB

beatlesbaby66 said:

> coughs, taking hayleys advice, coughs, see you tomorrow night, coughs  :oops: :blush:

_haha!!!
Good on ya! lol!!!!

(loving the smileys to represent whats happening Tam!)  

xox_


----------



## HB

_Have just had to update my chart...
Having a random EWCM day!!!  
Bit early for that really!!!  

Bec, sorry AF came **hugs**

xox_


----------



## Tam

HayleyB said:

> (loving the smileys to represent whats happening Tam!) :lol:
> 
> xox


Just incase there is any doubt?!?! I mean it's a miracle I am PG, I have no idea what I am doing..............._but I do like it _:wink: :lol:


----------



## beatlesbaby66

:wink: ladies,
glad everyone is well and my cough has calmed down a bit...hee hee
sorry probably tmi but i am finally comfortable enough to have a giggle with you all, and it is the ttc bit after all.... :howdy: :baby: 
ps loving loving loving the smilies!!!!


----------



## HB

_I'm glad you're feeling more comfortable with us all!
Don't think anythings TMI with all the stuff we've all been through! lol!!

Glad your cough has cleared up! With the raise today looks like you may have O'd yesterday, so you might need to get horizontal tonight aswell!! lol!!

Love and babydust

xox_


----------



## Tam

beatlesbaby........your're a bloody nutter, how come it took so long?! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

I agree with Tam - For once :fool:


----------



## Tam

:howdy: Thank You kindly Wobbles! :help:


----------



## Layla

looks like AF might be going! :dance: 

xxx


----------



## MrsE

YAY go Layla :happydance:


----------



## HB

_Yay Layla!!!!

I've put my temp in, but i can't actually remember what my temp was, so it could possibly be a fake temp charading as a real temp! lol!!!

With the temp as i've entered it FF is saying that i probably ovulated yesterday  

But if i change it to what it really was (will check when i go back upstairs) could possibly change it!

Lots of babydust for all.... and superbabyglue for wobbles

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

Hayley you have the Boots thermometer? Coz if you do you last temp should still be on there!

An YAY Layla :yipee:


----------



## Wobbles

OK that will teach me to read the whole thing! Get upstairs an check woman :lol:


----------



## HB

_lol!!
Yes have the boots one....
I only came downstairs to get the puter and take it back up!
But i am still sat on the sofa!!

Will check it in a minute


*goes back to lounging on the sofa*_

:lol:


----------



## Layla

Im out for the Tiara again now!

Watch out!! :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## HB

_lol... we'll never get that tiara back off you!!!_
:lol:


----------



## Tam

Layla said:

> looks like AF might be going! :dance:
> 
> xxx


Yay.......can I join in this tiara battle? :cry: I always wanted a tiara as a kid :lol:


----------



## MrsE

I'm up for that Tiara battle, but after AF shows.

Not really been a contendor this month :oops: feeling a bit fat and fed up with myself and I don't think I'll be getting a BFP this month. Just a feeling :cry: 

But I'm on the diet as of monday, just eating more fruit and drinking water and fruit juice and cereal for brekkie and the slimfast shakes for dinner. And a proper tea. So If I did get a BFP + it wouldn't do me any harm.
But it's not as bad as 2 pieces of toast coated in juicy butter, a big tuna mayo bagette followed by an egg custard for dinner and a big tea and some chocs. 
I've decided I'm not taking any cash to work and then I can't buy anything from the shop. I'll have to eat what I take. 

Sorry, moan over, but remember the tiara might be yours for now Layla but it's mine...all mine next month :devil: 

Cx


----------



## Tam

Awww Charm :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsE

Aww thanks Tam :) I'm gonna go home and have myself a lovely chilled glass or three of white wine =P~ 

Cx


----------



## Tam

I don't blame ya hun, you deserve it!! Have one for me too babe :wink: xx


----------



## HB

_my chart has got me baffled.... on the calender bit its now got green days for 13th, 14th & 15th....Think if my temp stays up tomorrow then it'll give me red lines!!!

Oooo my Saliva Scope thingy came today!!
Does anyone know of any sites that you can compare the saliva thingy too?

xox_


----------



## Tam

Ohhhhhhhhhh good luck using the scope hun xx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

oooh, new toys are great.hope you have fun with it...my chart has me totally confuddled too... looks very strange to me...bxox


----------



## Wobbles

Aww Charm I didn't see your above post I hope your feeling much better today x *Hugs*


----------



## Layla

no temp for me today, went to see my sisters baby yesterday and stayed at jase's mum's over night.

i dont know whats going on with me at the mo, all day yesterday i didnt have AF but then at 9ish i had a gush of bright fresh blood.

then all day today, nothing and bang on 9pm i had the same gush as yeterday!

guess i will have to wait and see what happens tomorrow

xxx


----------



## Tam

Ohh thats a weird one?! 

How's the LO doing layla?


----------



## Layla

hard to say really, shes already been in hospital once for dehdraytion (sp?)

and now my sister is in coz she has a major infection in her womb from where she hasnt listend to the hospital and rested after her c section.

im hoping now that she will let my family help out more so Tayla can be looked after a bit better.

xxx


----------



## Tam

Aww Sorry to hear that hun!! Good job you are there for them!! xx


----------



## HB

_awww Layla hope you're feeling ok!
AF really likes being weird for you!!

**hugs**_


----------



## Wobbles

Layla *Hugs*

I think I would see my GP thats a little strange maybe (?) 

x x


----------



## Layla

yeah if i get the same tomorrow then i will go

xxx


----------



## MrsE

Is anyone else having trouble putting their temps into FF this morning?


----------



## Layla

not today but i did have it a few days ago, wait about an hour then try again

xxx


----------



## MrsE

Ooh It worked.

Cheers Layla 

Cx


----------



## MrsE

Well I've had a dip on 7DPO so fingers crossed for implantation [-o< 

Cx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

fingers crossed for you mrs e and hugs layla, your having such a rough ride just now...
my chart is dipping and rising all over the place, defo going to do that email course so i know what all this means...lol
bxox


----------



## Layla

come back again today, with clots!

so drained now :( 

xxx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

(((cuddles))) layla...this has been a nightmare for you, i am so so sorry.
get your oh to bring some hagen daaz immediately.....xoxoxoxox


----------



## HB

_**hugs**
Layla xox_


----------



## Layla

AF seems to have all gone this morning! im hoping it wont come back later like it has done the past few days.

i am very drained, im wondering whether its why i have been so down lately, hopefuly things will get better now.

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Bleeding gets me down Layla so could be. When I bled for nearly a month I was too how you would say 'drained' it was awful!

Well I woke at 6.30AM an took my temp which was 97.88 FF says - 'Your Adjusted Temperature is: 98.38' so I dunno what to do :?


----------



## HB

_Still not given me red lines.... but on the calender bit it's got "green days" on the 13th, 14th, 15th & 16th.... am so confuzzled!!!!

Layla i hope AF leaves you alone!!!

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

I woke at 6.30AM again FFs I took my temp which was 97.83

_Your Adjusted Temperature is: 98.33 _

I fell back to sleep straight away an woke at 8.30 & my temp was 98.26 

Hmmmmmm

:help:


----------



## Tam

It is all over my head, but I hope you feel better Layla :hugs:

And the best of luck to beatlesbaby66, MrsE! :dust:

:hugs: Hayley xx


----------



## Layla

The painters have defo gone :happydance: 

no temp this morning tho 

xxx


----------



## MrsE

YAY at Last, go Layla :happydance:


----------



## Layla

wobbles, your temps are higher than any other months, hopeing thats a good sign for you

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Think the HCG has something to do with it tbh Layla but still hoping its a good sign of course [-o<


----------



## HB

_Yay Layla!!!!  

Got partial ferning on my scope yesterday, and just realised there is a way to mark it on my chart!! yay!! lol!! but nothing today on the scope... just bad bad cramps!!

Beatlesbaby... i just think your chart likes to confuzzle! 

xox_


----------



## beatlesbaby66

i am sooo confuzzled....very strange but hey, i will go with the flow and see what happens...i took the temp twice cause i thought, huh thats weird and i got the same both times....
so glad your evil af has left you alone now layla...
big fingers crossed for you wobbles... :dust:


----------



## beatlesbaby66

lol just back from stalking and i am even more confused...what was the name of that book that people spoke of over there.....
i think i really need to get my hands on it at payday this month or i am never going to make any sense of my weirdo body...xox


----------



## HB

_Taking Control of your Fertility by Tony Weschler (sp)
Defo check ebay

xox_


----------



## beatlesbaby66

you are such a star hayley thanks, i will add that to my harry potter finding/peestick ordering/shopaholic trip to ebay on friday night (aka payday) :ninja: :beer:


----------



## Wobbles

Woke at 7.30 this time Grrrrrr temp was 98.14!

I usually take mt temp about 9 onwards so I suppose thats pretty good according to FF 'Your Adjusted Temperature is: 98.44'


----------



## HB

_Its given me a green day for yesterday too now (CD14)
Am so confused!!!

Will stalk later, have got a meeting at work at 11.30

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

Charm your close when you testing if you are? :twisted:


----------



## MrsE

I tested with a cheapie this morning as I couldn't sleep and I got a faint line. I have never gotten even a faint line before but I'm still not convinced, trying not to get excited I suppose.

I think I'll test with a cheapie again tomorrow and save the CB's for saturday if AF doesn't show.
Think I'm more scared than excited at the prospect with whats happening in the past. [-o< 

Cx


----------



## Wobbles

You have a CB & your not using it!!!!! NOOOOOO You must use a CB :lol:


----------



## MrsE

:rofl: 

I've still got a couple of days before AF is due and I don't wanna waste them just in case.
I wasted 2 last month for nothing.

If it makes you feel any better Wobbles I'll test on friday with FMU just for you :lol: 

Cx


----------



## Wobbles

OMG faint line on cheapie - How can you do this to me [-( How can you do it to you 8-[ 

Suppose I'll have to wait :dust:


----------



## Layla

wow i really hope this is it for you Charm!!!!!!!,:D

xxx


----------



## MrsE

So do I Layla, but I don't wanna count my chickens and all that :? 

Trying not to get my hopes up but can't help it. Was probably an evap anyway.

Cx


----------



## HB

_OMG charm! How exciting!
I hope its gonna be a major huge BFP for you!!

xox_


----------



## Arcanegirl

Wow charm! heres hoping that faint line will turn into a nice strong BFP for you!

Nothing much to report on me, im going through the boring phase of my cycle again.


----------



## beatlesbaby66

[-o< omg charm, i am mega excited for you...fingers crossed for a big ole line on friday... :dust: 

my chart has totally lost me, all ups and downs and no lines or ov or anything...dont get it... :oops:


----------



## MrsE

Got another faint line on a cheapie tonight but still going to wait till Friday and use CB just for Wobbles :lol: 

Cx


----------



## Wobbles

Ohhhhhhhhhh *growls silently* You know CB show better before them cheapies don't you??? *Nudge nudge*

Really wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## beatlesbaby66

is it friday yet charm......sooooo excited...... :coffee: :dust: 


got my lovely red lines on my chart this morning woo hoo.


hope you all have a lovely day, i will try and pop on tonight but have a feeling i will need to bring some work home tonight...
big redline cuddles

bxox :oops:


----------



## bexxie

cant wait,am so thrilled for you if you have got BFP and remember a line is a line no matter what....I thought I had evaps but didnt they were BFP's

OOh exciting


----------



## MrsE

WooHoo BB66 on those Lines :happydance: 

ok ok I caved.

I used a Clearblue with FMU and got a strong +.

Are you happy now Wobbles :lol: I know, you were right the line was stronger on CB than the cheapies even though the cheapies are supposed to detect it earlier :? 

I'm so excited but terrified. I booked a Dr appointment for next wednesday so she can do a blood test on the HCG thingies.

*Baby Dust to everyone else trying for their BFP* :dust: 

Cx


----------



## Layla

Charm!!!!!

Congrats hun!!!!!! :happydance: 

sooo pleased for you :D

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

I'm happy :lol: 

Wohooooo CONGRATS hun & sticky vibes x

:headspin: :dance:


----------



## Wobbles

_I know, you were right the line was stronger on CB than the cheapies even though the cheapies are supposed to detect it earlier_

Shit aren't they! So glad you used a CB!

Was half asleep when I posted first time :oops: :lol:


----------



## HB

_Yay Charm!!!


So exciting!!!!!!!!

Woo hoo!!!

xox_


----------



## Arcanegirl

Woohoo Charm, Congrats!


----------



## beatlesbaby66

:hugs: :baby: omg i am soooo pleased for you babe....baby glue by the skip load....

thats it, i am not buying more cheapies, i am going to load up on cbs from ebay instead....

i am a grade A loser...i got so excited this morning when i saw my chart with the lovely big red lines.....so sad... :blush:


----------



## HB

_I get excited when i get my red lines too!!  
Have been looking at my charts and on O day.... my temp has been 35.79 for the past 3 months how crazy's that!!!

xox_


----------



## beatlesbaby66

awww thanks hun....


----------



## Bec

CONGRATS Charm!!!!! WOOOOOHHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: 

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while ... manic at work .. and was away last weekend ... and going away again today ... my birthday :oops: 

But I'll catch up with you all next week .. promise!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Your still charting for a while Charm? :D 

Need to change that ticker though :wink: 

Temps still up for me (but do they ever go down) but I'm feeling rather crap today! :?


----------



## Bec

I've ordered a truck load of baby glue .. and it's headed your way Wobbles.....


----------



## Wobbles

Thanks Bec :hugs: 

Feeling like I may need 2 trucks of that!!


----------



## Bec

*goes off to order some more*


----------



## MrsE

Aww I hope you feel better soon Wobbles :hugs: 

Happy Birthday Bec :happydance: 

I've decided to keep charting for now just in case, because with my luck in pregnancy you never know.
Thats partly why I've not changed my ticker I keep thinking it's tempting fate but then I think bugger it I should be ecstatic :roll: 
Think I'd feel a lot happier if I get morning sickness, does that sound weird. I've never had it before so I'm hoping it'll be a good sign. :( 

Charm X


----------



## Wobbles

Oh damn same time posting HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEC :cake: X

Many carry on charting up to 3 months I heard Charm! Hope you get your morning sickness soon :shock: lol!


----------



## Bec

Thanks gals!!! Right off to go away for a dirty weekend in weymouth!! hehehe!!

Talk soon,


----------



## Wobbles

Oerrrr :lol: 

Have a nice, bumpy holidays then Bec :lol: 

x


----------



## MrsE

Wahay, go Bec :happydance:


----------



## Layla

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/random/happybirthday.jpg BEC!

Hope you have a nice time away.

Im not sure what to make of my big dip today, could it be a pre O dip?
I didnt get a good nights sleep, was up and down to Coby and Roxy so maybe thats why?

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Yer I seen you dip Layla & wasn't sure - Poss pre O as you say or deprived sleep? Hmmm


----------



## Layla

if it is a pre o then that sets me back on course for the 11th to test, but coz i had a long AF again im not sure.

best bug Jase just in case lol

xxx


----------



## Tam

CONGRATS CHARM :happydance: :dance::happydance: :dance::happydance: :dance::happydance: :dance:

I am so pleased for you!!!! :hugs: :thumpup: \:D/ xx


----------



## Wobbles

:change:


----------



## Tam

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEC!!* :cake: 

:serenade: 

Have a brilliant weekend away, I hope you get spoilt rotten :wink: xx


----------



## MrsE

Looking Good BB66 [-o< 

That's one hell of a dip there on friday Layla, do you think you ovulated yet? Could that have been a pre-ovulation dip? 

Good Luck everyone else [-o< 

Cx


----------



## Wobbles

BB66???


----------



## beatlesbaby66

i am sooo nervous, have no idea about the chart,but getting the feelings...really scared incase i am imagining it...sounds nuts i know...


----------



## MrsE

Sorry, couldn't be bothered to write Beatlesbaby66 :lol: :oops: 

Cx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

heehee , it is abit of a mouthful to type...


----------



## Wobbles

Ohhhhhhh :rofl:


----------



## MrsE

I was being Lazy :oops: 

Think I'll have a nap soon after my hard day clothes shopping whilst DH was at work :lol: 

Cx


----------



## Layla

MrsE said:

> Looking Good BB66 [-o<
> 
> That's one hell of a dip there on friday Layla, do you think you ovulated yet? Could that have been a pre-ovulation dip?
> 
> Good Luck everyone else [-o<
> 
> Cx

im not sure, i had a rise today but will have to see what happens over the next 2 days i guess, didnt BD at the right time tho if it was a pre O dip.

xxx


----------



## MrsE

I disagree Layla,

If that was a pre-ovulation dip then in theory you should have ovulated just after and a BD the next day would have been around the right time so might have been enough to do the deed (so to speak).

Fingers crossed [-o< 

Charm x


----------



## Layla

thanks!

going by my normal cycles it would make sense for me to O now, but coz ive had a really long AF im not sure whats going on now, might have another long month like last time.

xxx


----------



## Layla

also, on a personal note, isnt your CM meant to be watery or eggwhite around O day? coz im the extreme oposite at the mo... :oops: lol

xxx


----------



## MrsE

:-k Yes it supposed to be.

Best to BD every day or two just in case.

Cx


----------



## Layla

If we dont catch this month then we are stopping for a while, im not happy with my weight, im a size 16 to 18 on top and 18 to 20 on the bottom, i used to be a 16 all over.

before i had the kids i was a 12!, i have put on a dress size with each pregnancy and i dont want to go up past size 20!!!!

so if this isnt our month then im going to join the gym and lose as much as a i can, then we will try again in the new year

xxx


----------



## MrsE

Sorry, don't know where to post this.

Good Luck with the U/S today Wobbles. I really hope you get some positive news today :hugs: 

Charm X


----------



## Layla

good luck hunny, thinking of you

xxx


----------



## Layla

BB, your charts look so cool!

big implantation dip there?

xxx


----------



## Bec

Morning gals...

Had a lovely weekend away .. just what I needed before I go headlong into another job tomorrow (I work in TV on fixed term contracts)....

Charm .... how you doing? Got your morning sickness yet? :wink: 

Layla ... lookin' good to get those lines in the next couple of days .. hope your temps keep rising [-o< And good luck with the weight loss .... I'm sorta having a half hearted attempt ... but not doing too well actually!!

BB66 (defo easier to type!! :) ) .. are you going to test or wait?? There are alot of promising symptoms on your chart .... fingers crossed for you [-o< 

Good luck today Wobbles .....

Nothing much going on on my chart ... expecting to O in the next 2-3 days .....Not going to be too regimented about BDing tho ... need a bit of a break from all that stress!! I feel much more chilled out recently ... which can only be a good thing.... Haven't even done any OPKs yet .... will probably start today ... or tomorrow .... or whenever!! See?? How chilled out am I?! :rofl:


----------



## Layla

glad you had a nice weekend Bec!

Im hoping this is the big O for me, looking good so far, altho i havent BD much atall this month!

have to see what happens over the next 2 days

xxx


----------



## Bec

Well fingers crossed for you Layla then ... :)


----------



## loulou1980

goo dluck charls with your us{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Wobbles

Thanks girls just going to have a much needed coffee & tell all x



loulou1980 said:

> goo dluck charls with your us{{{{hugs}}}}

Oooo hello!!! LOL!!! x

I'll have to have a look round but CONGRATULATIONS *hugs* x


----------



## beatlesbaby66

so pleased everything worked out ok for you today wobbles, i will have a look around for some pages for you.
glad everyone seems to be chilling out, apart from me lol...climbing the walls....getting some heavier crampy feelings today so think af might be on her way,but porno boobs are developing by the day too :oops: i tried a cheepy today and got a negative, waiting for my clearblues to arrive but will leave them until next week when my afs due...
hope everyones well and havent had a too bad monday...
kisses
bxox


----------



## Tam

Good Luck layla, hope you get your BFP!! [-o< :hugs:

beatlesbaby66 I hope you also get your BFP!! [-o< :hugs:

:hugs: for Wobbles, glad all went OK today babe!

Congrats LouLou :dance: :dance: :dance:

:dust: To all!!! xx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

oooh your a mod, did i miss this, sorry....not been here much, just popping in and out now and then each day...congrats honey...xox


----------



## Tam

Thank you babe!! I didn't know til after the event either :lol:


----------



## Layla

Thanks Tam :)

xxx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

lol :roll:


----------



## Layla

cant wait for tomorrow to take my temp, thats the highlight of my day, how sad is that!

xxx


----------



## Tam

Awwwwwww that aint sad babe, far from it! Save me going back to the begining when are you testing? xx


----------



## Layla

well if this is the big O then i think im back on course for testing on or around the 11th October

xxx


----------



## Tam

Ohhhhh [-o< [-o< [-o< 

Throwing ya lots of :dust: babe! :hugs: xx


----------



## Wobbles

Ooooo wishing you so much luck Layla :dust:


----------



## Layla

thanks!

hopeing i get some red lines soon, i didnt get any last month.
I will relax a bit once i get them i think

xxx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

:flower: :dust: :flower: hope you get your lines today layla.....fingers crossed.

i disregarded my temp yesterday as i took a migraine the night before at bedtime and had to take my medication, think that had something to do with the sky rocket temp...let me know if you think i should add it back in though...
oh and layla, i now get up early so i can put my stuff on the ff before i go to work, i get so excited incase anything changes....so not sad, demented maybe, but not sad, lol :blush:


----------



## Layla

massive dip for me so u guess i havent O yet

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Layla I had your chart up to look & got distracted with work - Just found it again lol

Maybe just maybe because you bled & spotted on an off for some time after this cycle your normal hits? An it wouldn't be too much of a bad thing!

Hang in there hun I have a BFP sticky ready for you


----------



## Bec

Morning all,

Getting very close to O now .... hate this time of month the most I think (yes .. evenmore than the 2ww!!) ..... OPK was a clear negative yesterday tho .. and it normally starts showing a faint line by now!! Ah well .... not really bothered this month actually .... might even not BD at the right time, at least then I'll have at least one month where I KNOW I'm not PG .. rather than waiting and hoping?!? Am I rambling ... think I am, sorry!!

AG .... good rise today?! Maybe you Ov'd yesterday?? I'll be watching your temps over the next few days ... fingers crossed for you.

No-one else has really charted yet, so I'll check in later...


----------



## Wobbles

Bec do you BD before O day :D


----------



## Bec

Yup .. normally 2 or 3 times at 'that' time ....


----------



## Bec

Plus whenever we feel like it for the rest of the month!!


----------



## Layla

another rise for me this morning! lol

I think it all hangs on tomorrows temp now as to wether i have ovulated or not....so another day of waiting!

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Bec said:

> Yup .. normally 2 or 3 times at 'that' time ....

Ohh just wondered with what you'd said :oops: :lol: 

Layla good luck x


----------



## Tam

:dust: & [-o< Layla!!!!!!


----------



## MrsE

Woo Hoo Beatlesbaby66 you got lines :happydance: When ya testing?

Good Luck for your lines tomorrow Layla [-o< 

Charm X


----------



## Tam

Ohhhhhhh Beatlesbaby66 I missed that, good luck with testing babe!! [-o< :dust: xx


----------



## Wobbles

Tam said:

> Ohhhhhhh Beatlesbaby66 I missed that, good luck with testing babe!! [-o< :dust: xx

Missed it? You mean its because you have no idea what the charts mean :rofl:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/24fmrv4.gif


----------



## Tam

:-=


----------



## Wobbles

:rofl:


----------



## Tam

I don't look at the charts, I read the posts hence I miss lots of things :blush:


----------



## Wobbles

Tam said:

> I don't look at the charts, I read the posts hence I miss lots of things :blush:

Hence you 'missed' it :rofl:


----------



## Tam

Honest is my middle name :amartass: 



:lol:


----------



## Tam

WobblesÂ said:

> Tam said:
> 
> I don't look at the charts, I read the posts hence I miss lots of things :blush:
> 
> Hence you 'missed' it :rofl:Click to expand...


Exactly......well I would have to look to see it and not miss it :argh: 


All goes over my head and back again :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey guys.

Got a rise today but hoping its a dicky temp, its a bit early for me to get a rise just yet but my cycles have been a bit wacky recently. Will have to wait and see i guess.


----------



## HB

_BB66 ~ nice dip & rise on your chart, will keep my fingers crossed for you!
AG ~ praying you don't O early! IYKWIM! :wink: 
Charm ~ Nice looking temps.... makes me smile looking at your chart 
Layla ~ Praying your chart stops being mean and gives you your lines soon! 
Wobbles ~ Lots of Prayers for you 


love and sticky babydust for all
xox_


----------



## Layla

can i ask...how many of you think i ovualted on day 21 or 22??

i really dont want another month like last month

if i did ovulate then, how many more rises do i need before i get my lines? coz i heard you have to have so many or something?

thanks

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

I never really get how it works Layla - You CM is fertile today mind going on what you recorded or I'd of said maybe it was day 21/22! The MC defo gave you some dodgy temps to go on sadly :hugs: 

While FF plays games least your having some 'just incase' fun - always some good from some bad :twisted:


----------



## Layla

yeah my temps are all over the place this month, so frustrating, still im alot calmer than i was last month so thats good lol

xxx


----------



## HB

Layla, if you disregard yesterday's temp does it change anything?

xox


----------



## Wobbles

Think its more a case of higher temps at the start hun I can understand your frustration mine always stay up when I bleed from a MC annoys the hell out of me!

x


----------



## Layla

HayleyB said:

> Layla, if you disregard yesterday's temp does it change anything?
> 
> xox

just tried, no it didnt make any diffrence, just been told by Bec that i need 3 temps higher than my avarage, cant work out my avarage tho coz they are all over the place

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just realised my temp is probably up because i was ill last night (fine now) so i dont think i am ovulating.


----------



## beatlesbaby66

got a drop on mine today, slept in but dont know if that would shift it that much....but getting stretching pains now and boobs are getting ridiculous...pamela anderson aint got nothin on me at the moment.... :oops: 
what are you gals thinking of my chart????


----------



## Tam

Well I don't look at the charts, (which I have been caught out at LOL) but it is sounding good hun [-o<


----------



## HB

HayleyB said:

> _BB66 ~ nice dip & rise on your chart, will keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> xox_

_

Am really liking the look of your chart hun, but wouldn't want to get your hopes up



_


----------



## beatlesbaby66

thanks ladies...getting tougher by the day to avoid peeing on any sticks...would break my heart if another bfn...defo feeling of af coming but had this last time i fell and it went away...i hate this waiting...


----------



## Tam

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Layla

looks like i havent ovulated yet ,chart still all over the place, think im in for another month like last month :( 

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs: Layla

No temp for me I had a weird nights sleep :?


----------



## Layla

feeling really bummed out today, did a test this morning, no idea why coz i knew it would be negative but i just had to do one.

I wanted to stop TTC after this month and lose some weight, then tried again in the new year, but Jase thinks its best if we carry on and do it now so thats what we are doing. I just cant stand the thought of going through all this for the next few months, temps, charting, WAITING! i hate it :(
but im so in to it now that i wouldnt be able to stop charting.

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Hun I really wouldn't panic your body just needs a kick in the ass an if its taking its time that can be a good thing in the nicest way!

x


----------



## Tam

:hugs: Layla xx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

:hugs: layla

well, i just pinned my two charts together and it looks like my af is going to come...theres not a lot of differece in them at all...my clearblues arrived today so will leave it til next week...dont want to waste them and im not confident at all now...
bxox


----------



## Layla

i comapred my charts justn ow, and my temps at the mo look very much like my temps on the old charts, days 42 to 45, so maybe i have ovualted afterall, hopefuly my temps will slowly go up each day over the next few

xxx


----------



## Layla

beatlesbaby, congrats!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Bec

CONGRATS Beatlesbaby66!! Although I've said it in a couple of other places too now :lol: 

AG .. hope you Ov soon hon ... and hopefully your cycles will get back to being a bit more regular?

Hayley .. how are you doing hon?

Wobbles .... well your temps are still higher than any other month .... and you're past where you normally get to (sorry if that sound horrible!!?! Wasn't quite sure how to word it!!) .... GOOD LUCK!!!! You've got another appointment on Monday haven't you??? Thinking of you .... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Well looks like I've missed my chance this month! Damn OPKs didn't give me a + and now my temp has gone right up! So looks like I ov'd yesterday and we didn't BD!!! POOO!!!!! OPKs have been spot on accurate for months now .. and all of a sudden they've messed up!! Grrrr :evil: Oh well .. at least I KNOW I'm not PG this month .... means a less stressful time over the next couple of weeks!! :wink:


----------



## Wobbles

Thanks Bec - Monday it is yer :D 

Bec you seem to have a pattern - day 15 day 16 day 17 ..... I'd get down to business from day 13 if I was you in the future :twisted: 

Layla what happens if you take the temp out on day 24? 

x


----------



## Bec

Wobbles .... yeah maybe we should .... we do kinda wait until I get a + cos otherwise there is alot of pressure to 'perform' several times in a short space of time .... :oops: not knowing if it is the right time or not .....

But we do BD whenever we feel like it before and after ov anyway ... we just try and make sure we time it right when the 'time' comes .. ie usually 2-3 days in row just before and at ov time ..... This time we haven't BDd for 2 days! So we've missed it .... unless he's got supersperm :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

2 days before O day theres still a chance :D


----------



## Bec

Yeah I guess ... but we've been Bding the day before and on the day for a while and still no joy ... so I'm just going to assume I'm not pg for now .. takes the pressure off for the next 2 weeks :) 

This is all assuming I HAVE ovulated and it's not just some wierd glitch in my bod!! :lol: 

I'm going to try another couple of OPKs today anyway ... just to see .... I've just had another 20 delivered so might as well use 'em :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Best way to think sometimes isn't it x

Good luck today then you peestickoholic :rofl:


----------



## Bec

WobblesÂ said:

> Best way to think sometimes isn't it x
> 
> Good luck today then you peestickoholic :rofl:


Yeah ... I guess I'd better come out of the closet on that one .... been a secret pee-er on stick fanatic for a while now :oops:


----------



## HB

_Congratulations BB66!!_

:friends: :dance: :headspin: :dance: :friends:


----------



## HB

_I'm doing ok thanks Bec!
We almost managed to miss ovulation this month, 3 days before... So FF gave us a low score, I'm actually more gutted I didn't manage to completely miss it! Instead i'm left with the possibility and already i have pee'd on 3 sticks! Am useless!!!

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

Throw them damn cheapies away woman :hugs:


----------



## Bec

Awww Hayley :hugs: What are you like?

Yes .. throw them away!! :lol:


----------



## HB

_I so need to!! lol!
Only 2 left though  haha!
Was convinced there was a 2nd line on the one i did yesterday, but todays was white as white can be! lol!!
So I now know that i was imagining it! lol!!!

No more testing for me!!!

*Graham hide the cheapies quick*_


----------



## Bec

Ah well ..... I guess you might as well use the last 2 .. seeing as you've got 'em ...... 8) 

Then NO MORE!! :lol:


----------



## HB

_haha!! Thats my thinking, but its my ruining at the moment! haha!!
Need to wait until i'm late really! lol!
(and to stop imagining lines)

xox_


----------



## Bec

Yeah .. give it a few more days ...... until you're late ....

God it's soooo hard to to think about it everyday damn minute of the damn day!! I'm going shopping this afternoon for clothes! YAY! So that should take my mind off missing my window this month ... hehehe!! :lol:


----------



## Layla

WobblesÂ said:

> Thanks Bec - Monday it is yer :D
> 
> Bec you seem to have a pattern - day 15 day 16 day 17 ..... I'd get down to business from day 13 if I was you in the future :twisted:
> 
> Layla what happens if you take the temp out on day 24?
> 
> x

i tried it, but nothing happened. i have compared my charts though and my temps look exactly the same as last months on days 43 to 46, and i recored fertile CM on those days last month too so i think i am ovulateing. hopefuly i will get small rises over the next few days like last month too

xxx


----------



## HB

_I got Graham to come into town with me yesterday so i could go bargain hunting, and its so much more fun when theres someone with you (was so cool when Kaz was here!)
Am hoping he'll take me to Costco later too! haha!
And he said he'll take me to Stockton Heath and maybe Northwich next week (have heard theres lots of charity shops there, yay bargains~maybe!)

xox_


----------



## Bec

Yay!!

I haven't been shopping for clothes for months ..... probably not since I bought my wedding dress in July last year!!!! So me and a girly friend are hittin' the shops later! Can't wait!

Layla .... here's hoping you get your temp rises ......


----------



## HB

_Layla, hope you get that temp shift!!

I've got really bad cramps at the moment, and AF isn't even due for a few days.... damn cycles!!! grrrrrr!!!

xox_


----------



## beatlesbaby66

thanks hayley b love, still really early yet...throw the cheapies away, get some boots own brand or cb's, im now a defo cheapie no go area....
good luck layla, hope it works out honey....


----------



## Layla

if im right then my temp should go up to 97.4...something tomorrow

xxx


----------



## Layla

yep it did! yay!

i have disregaurded day 24 temps, it was the high one but i didnt get much sleep that night so that might be why.

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Yay Layla x


----------



## beatlesbaby66

woo layla hopefully its settling itself down now.... :hugs:


----------



## HB

_Layla so glad your temp played the game for you today!!! 
Some good looking charts there... AG & Bec looking like you're gonna get your red lines!!! 
Looking at the BFP charts makes me smile!! 

xox_


----------



## beatlesbaby66

seeing your wee name pop up on the posts makes me smile honey.....i miss seeing your binoculars....sorry did temp today, slept in.... :oops:


----------



## HB

_lol @ sleeping in I could've done with that today, but graham's dad rang at 9.15... I unplugged the phone after then! haha! (and g left me in bed till 12, i'm so spoilt! haha

I'm still about, so the binoculars stay! haha!!

xox_


----------



## MrsE

Nice temps there Layla :thumpup: looks like things are getting back on track for you.

Aww Hayley :hugs: you're so nice and thoughtful.

Good Luck everyone [-o< 

Charm X


----------



## HB

_hehe thats me! lol!!
I check them all everyday when i put my temps in, just sometimes don't post cos am trying to get out more cos G is worrying about me! lol

xox_


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think i got a positive opk but nothing on my scope yet, am gonna do another opk soon and probably get a BD in tonight just incase!


----------



## beatlesbaby66

oooh fingers crossed honey.....have fun too... :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Not so sure on teh second one, it looks very close to a positive. Im getting some EWCM too so must be really close!


----------



## MrsE

Get BDing lay just in case :wink: 

Cx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

too right, jump on him, now, do it now....


----------



## Arcanegirl

lol! im trying :roll:


----------



## HB

beatlesbaby66 said:

> too right, jump on him, now, do it now....

_haha love it!!!

xox_


----------



## Bec

Good luck AG!!! :D 


Gawd knows what's going on with me!!! My last two charts have been text book ... exactly what you would expect ... but this month the OPKs have been wierd and now my temps are all over the place!! Maybe I haven't ovulated after all?!? I had a really bad nights sleep last night tho, so I think that maybe why my temp dropped so low again today ... depending on what happens over the next few days I may well disregard today's temp.... (I woke up at 3:30am and then dosed in and out until my alarm went off at 5:30am) .... 

Good luck all.....


----------



## Arcanegirl

I had charts like that, one that was textbook then the next one was off and i didnt ovulate.
It isnt uncommon to have the odd month once in a while where you dont ovulate, its only if it happens regularly you need to worry about it.


----------



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/remoteImage-178.gif

Good Luck AG!! xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thanks guys!


----------



## Layla

didnt rise this morning :sad1:


----------



## Tam

:hugs:


----------



## Bec

OK cool thanks AG ... I guess this is my off month! Much less stress from now on then .... no 2ww for me :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Layla


----------



## HB

_Biggggggggggggggg  for you Layla 
Good luck AG, fingers and toes crossed for you! Red lines soon!!!

My chart has me baffled this month! Hormones are all over the place, one min i'm fine, next i'm crying like a baby  Might be the increased dosage of my anti-depressants, but its the same brand and only a 10mg increase so if anything i should be more stable  

xox_


----------



## Bec

Hayley ... perhaps you should use one of those tests you've got left ... just incase? Your temps are just going up and up ......??


----------



## HB

_I tested this morning with a cheapie and was a BFN, but am considering getting a tesco's own....
Only considering, am trying not to think about it cos this really was the one month i tried to avoid.. we only BD's once 3 days before O (or was it 2... might add that back on to share)  

Damn hormones!!!_


----------



## Bec

Urgh!! It's the not knowing that's the worst!! I dunno if I even ovulated now!! Grrrrr :x


----------



## HB

_I would just be typical!
Might just be that you're gonna O late this month?
Or like AG have an anovulatory month, which means all BDing is just for fun! haha! :wink: _


----------



## Bec

Yep .. I think I might be having one of those anovulatory months .... that would also explain the OPKs ..... 

Yup ... and boy did I have some fun BDing :lol:


----------



## beatlesbaby66

Hey ladies...i have decided that i am not going to chart at the moment (or hopefully for the next 8 months) all going well that is...i think that if i see my temps dancing about then i will worry that they arenot increasing all the time and the last thing i need at the moment is something to help me worry....if you know what i mean...
so i will keep stalking, but wont be updating mine unless (god forbid) something happens, then i will start again...

kisses
bxox :oops:


----------



## Tam

I think that is a very good idea BB :hugs:

Throwing you loads of baby glue babe :wink:


----------



## Tam

Hayley......

I don't want to burst your bubble babe, as I could be way off the mark, but depending on what AD you are on, that could be causing your high temps :? It is a side effect with a few of them.

Just to let you know, it doesn't mean it is that tho hun :hugs: xx


----------



## HB

_Am on Citrolopram... have been on them for awhile now (about 3 weeks)
So don't know if it would now be affecting, I went from prozac to this new one.

Have tested today and was negative, and my temps dropped, and as we've not got a decent BD timing this month am not really expecting (did a boots test - wouldn't buy a CB as was expecting a neg so didn't want to spend lots on it! lol!)


~ Nice lines Layla & Bec 
You're next AG!!!!

xox_


----------



## Tam

They do take about that time to get into your system hun.......but as I said, just something to be aware of, not to say your luck isn't in :wink: But when I read your post and you said about the lack of BD and temps, I sunddenly thought of your tablets. 

So just a thought more than anything babe xx


----------



## Layla

HayleyB said:

> ~ Nice lines Layla & Bec :headspin:

YAY someone noticed!!!!! I have been waiting all day for someone to say something, but no one did

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry, layla! been in and out of the house all day so havent looked over the charts. :oops:


----------



## beatlesbaby66

im sorry too babe,slaps back of hand...
well done honey...i will be better at my stalking from tomorrow....
ps jump on him NOW!!!


----------



## HB

Layla said:

> HayleyB said:
> 
> ~ Nice lines Layla & Bec :headspin:
> 
> YAY someone noticed!!!!! I have been waiting all day for someone to say something, but no one did
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

_Awww  looks like its been quiet today!
Nice BD timing too hun!!  Fingers crossed!!!
Bec fingers crossed for you too!!
_


----------



## Layla

thanks hun!

We have been slacking this month, not much BD'ing going on atall compared to our normal rate lol but hopefuly we have done enough

xxx


----------



## HB

_everything crossed for you hun!
You guys deserve it_

:hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Ohhh Layla & Bec fingers crossed :yipee:


----------



## Tam

Sorry Layla, I don't look at the charts :oops: 

Good luck to you & Bec!! https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/remoteImage-178.gifhttps://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/remoteImage-178.gif


----------



## Layla

grrr, temp has dropped this morning :(


----------



## Bec

Thanks guys ... my temps/chart is stills soooooo different from previous months though so I'm still not sure what is going on with me this month!! Ah well .. I feel very relaxed actually as I know I'm not pg this month .. its quite nice not prodding my bbs to see if they are sore .. and looking at everyother phantom symptom! :lol: I've never had sore bbs anyway .... I didn't realise so many women get them at AF time!!

Layla ... sorry - I couldn't get onto the forum all day yesterday .. was wierd it kept saying the page was unavailable!!?


----------



## Layla

morning Bec.

we both have dotted red lines, but yours has the count down on it (4DPO) why hasnt mine??

im still not sure whats going on with mine either, a temp drop this morning. altho i didnt get high temps last month either. someone i know charted before she got pregnant and she never got high temps, so maybe im just one of those wierd people lol

its so frutrating

xx


----------



## Bec

Hey Layla ... hmmmmm .. I don't know!? Are you a VIP member??! Maybe they are less sure of your ov day than mine (athough mine is unsure too hence the dotted lines) ..?? 

Yeah maybe you're body is slightly different to the 'norm' (whatever the hell that is!)?? GOOD LUCK!!! Hope you guys have hit it this month :D 

I shouldn't worry about it anyway .... I've had two months of complete 'text book' charts and then this month it's all gone to pot for some reason!! I'm usually recording temps of round 98degs by now .. but I'm still only 97.4 ish . wierd! Nothing has changed in my lifestyle this month .....


----------



## Layla

no im not VIP maybe thats what it is!

good luck with your chart Bec, think we are testing the same time

xxx


----------



## MrsE

I'm sorry :flower: I didn't look at the charts yesterday, I had a hectic couple of days will look tonight I promise 

Charm X


----------



## Bec

Layla said:

> no im not VIP maybe thats what it is!
> 
> good luck with your chart Bec, think we are testing the same time
> 
> xxx

Yep I reckon that's it then ... I'm VIP.

Thanks you too .. yes it looks like we are pretty much spot in with eachother! Fingers crossed for you Layla....


----------



## MrsE

AG - Nice pre-ovulation dip there 

Bec - Nice Lines

Layla - Temps are still above coverline 

:dust: 

Cx


----------



## Arcanegirl

No temp for me today, i woke up and forgot. Just as i needed it too..


----------



## Bec

Bugger!!


----------



## Tam

AG!!! :roll:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Whaaaaaattt! :lol:


----------



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/remoteImage-31.gif


----------



## Arcanegirl

:comp:


----------



## Layla

im not sure on my temps anymore, i have had a bad tumym for 2 days now, everything i eat or drink goes right through me :oops: and i have been feeling sick, so think i might have a tummy bug which would of made my temp high :roll: :? 

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sounds like that may be the cause of your high temps then, if you look on my chart ive got a high temp from when i was ill


----------



## Wobbles

Day 25 Layla - Nothing unusual that day? I'm wondering what your chart would do if you diregarded day 25 instead!


----------



## Layla

i already disregaured day 25? shall i put it back? that was when i didnt have much sleep.

my lines have gone this morning :(


----------



## Tam

:hugs: Layla!!! xx


----------



## Bec

Layla hon you've disregarded day 24 ... not day 25 ....


----------



## Wobbles

As Bec said :lol:


----------



## Layla

ah sorry! lol i was looking at the dates above not the day numbers :lol: 

so do i put day 25 back in?


----------



## Layla

just tried, either way it doesnt make any diffrence so i have put them both bak in, might as well at this stage......if im not prengant this month then im not charting anymore, getting frustrating to see how wired my body is

xxx


----------



## Bec

:hugs: Layla


----------



## MrsE

If I was you Layla I'd just go with the flow and forget temping. I think the charting is upsetting you and stressing you so give it the elbow. :hugs: 

Take care of yourself and take it one day at a time and you'll be up the duff in no time :lol: 

Charm X


----------



## Layla

thanks hun, i think im going to stop doing it now rather than wait to see if im pregnant or not, I iwll speak to jase but im sure he will agree.

best sell my fertily pack so the temptation isnt there!

xxx


----------



## MrsE

Good for you :hugs: 

You better keep popping in here for a chat though or I'll come down to South Wales and find you and slap your legs :lol: 

Take Care

Charm X


----------



## Layla

lol yeah i will 

xx


----------



## Layla

one boots fertility pack now for sale on ebay!

so can you take my chart out please.

thanks

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Maybe someone in here will be interested Layla if you posted it in the TTC section.

I deleted your chart though :hugs:


----------



## HB

_ Layla

xox_


----------



## Tam

:( Layla :hugs: xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Layla


----------



## beatlesbaby66

(((cuddles))) layla, it was freaking me out doing it just now too honey....go with what feels right for you...bxox


----------



## HB

_FF makes me laugh!
Says on the Bottom bit..... Test Date - Now!
Summary - You are past your usual luteal phase.
You may take a test, you may be pregnant!

lol!!!_


----------



## Arcanegirl

So have you tested then? :lol:


----------



## HB

_Not tested today, had 4 negs over the past 4 days and have a feeling that AF is gonna come in about 10 mins! lol!

And with my temp dropping today don't think theres much chance of a BFP! lol!!

xox_


----------



## Arcanegirl

Awft :hugs: 

The bleeding i had has stopped so no idea what went on there! No lines on my chart yet either :(


----------



## HB

_Your chart is being soooo random!
You'd think that with the + OPK that you'd have gotten your lines, or be getting them soon!

Hopefully the bleeding was O or Implantation related!!! 

xox_


----------



## Tam

AG :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

The bleeding is still here after all, just very very light and watery (tmi!)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive decided im going to mark down that AF came and start from cd1 again.

Im also going to have this cycle off charting, have a break from it. Who knows the break might even work!


----------



## HB

_Will miss you AG! lol!! 
(i know you'll still be here!) Hope it works for you!!! 
We're loosing chart's to stalk!!  

Still no AF for me, but temp is wayyyyyyyy down, think she'll be here by end of today  
I even had weird AF related dreams last night... was random, she wasn't there in them either!!

(Think i'm gonna have a slightly longer cycle cos i've not been good on my diet this month, so my weight is affecting cycle length)  _


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill still be adding things to my chart like BD's, jsut not temps.
Was soo nice not to wake up at 7am this morning!


----------



## beatlesbaby66

good for you honey, i think the break could do you the world of good, fingers crossed...the charts are dropping like flies though lol...bxox


----------



## Wobbles

Arcanegirl said:

> Ill still be adding things to my chart like BD's, just not temps.
> Was soo nice not to wake up at 7am this morning!

Yer I'm thinking I might back off a little as it doesn't seem to do me much good now - It has done but I'm kind clued up enough now just I paid for a year so I figured I would chart but not be strict on myself & use the stats & CM spotting :D


----------



## Tam

Oh well girls......back to basics! :wink:


----------



## Bec

I'm still here :oops:


----------



## Bec

I've decided I'm going to keep charting until December ... and give us a better chance of timing things right .. Then I'm taking December off charting and OPKs for definite!! I get up so early (5:30-6am) and I don't want to be waking up that early over the xmas period (we get 2 weeks off from filming over Christmas)!! And I want to kick back and relax. I've worked it out from my average cycles and I reckon I'll be stopping charting mid December .. then I can enjoy xmas and New Year (going to Prague! Yipee!!) .. and start again next year .....

All assuming I don't get my BFP in the mean time of course!!


----------



## Wobbles

Filming Bec?

Sounds like a good plan to me as well for anyone charting over Christmas :D 

I really have calmed down - I have no temp again this morning & I'm not actually bothered


----------



## Arcanegirl

She works in TV... :D 

Im definatley enjoying not needin to wake up at 7am, i slept right through last night and feel so refreshed today!


----------



## Wobbles

But where what who you know - Any jobs? :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Already tried asking about jobs lol!

Shes an assistant accountant, she sent me a pic of her tv credit the other day :lol:


----------



## HB

_I'm still charting too Bec! lol!
AF got me today, i started spotting last night, then she's hit this afternoon.
Crazy as for as long as i can remember she's got me in the middle of the night, except for when i was in Australia when she got me in the day, but i put that down to time difference lol!!!
Had a random 32 day cycle which is mad cos its been 30 days for the past 3 months... but i think its cos i've not been concentrating on my weight  

xox_


----------



## Arcanegirl

and you decided to be my cycle buddy again :wink:


----------



## Bec

Hey all

Yes .. as AG said I'm an Assistant Accountant for various TV dramas ... I'm freelance so I work on a drama from start to finish and then I'm unemployed again! And yes .... I was very sad and forwarded a pic of one of my first TV credits on ITV to AG ... :oops: I mostly work in and around London ... and I've worked on Life Begins (1st series) .. Marple, Poirot and a few others! Any CVs I'm happy to forward on :wink: 

Sorry AF arrived Hayley (and belatedly sorry AG!) ... bloody witch :evil: 

Yup ... I can't wait to be chilled again and not temp! Yay!! Roll on xmas :D 

Was talking to my best mate on the phone yesterday ... she's now 8 weeks pg ..... *sigh* ..... :roll:


----------



## Wobbles

Oh cool Bec :D

Your best mate being preggers is it hard? I think I would find it very hard!

No temp for em again infact I'm not even remembering or worrying if I've taken my thermometer to bed any more :?


----------



## Bec

Yes .. it's very upsetting ... :cry: Cried buckets when I found out ... they had been TTC for the same amount of time as us .. and they got there 1st :cry: Silly to think like that I know .... but I can't help it!!! I'm making an effort to ask her all about her pregnancy etc etc ... I don't want her to feel guilty about me at this amazing time for her ......


----------



## HB

_Damn AF she's being evil this month, dislike her very much! grrrrr!!!
You decided to be my cycle buddy AG!  
Wish TTC was easy too Bec, and that everyone else I know didn't get BFP's before me! lol!!!

xox_


----------



## Bec

Grrr .... yer .. AF is a bloody evil witch!! She'll be visiting me this weekend and I'm going away damn it!! Going up to Cheshire for a couple of nights, so will have to pack my T's ready for her arrival ...!! Grrrr .... always when you least want her .. she arrives!! (Although you 'least want her' all the damn time when you're TTC!! :lol: )


----------



## Tam

:hugs: Bec


----------



## Bec

Thanks Tam ... 

AF is coming, I can feel her on her way! She'll probably arrive in the damn car on the way up to Cheshire on Friday! Her timing is always impeccible!! :rofl:


----------



## HB

_Damn you AF! At least wait till Bec's is at home! lol!

My cycle is weird so far... temps dropped for AF, but have raised again the past couple of days quite randomly, and not in my usual zig zag formation, its stayed up today! lol!
And i had watery CM yesterday!  Random!

 to all

xox_


----------



## Bec

Hey hayley,

Yeah .. that is a bit random!? Wonder what is going on there then?? I had watery CM a couple of days ago too ... also very random at this stage of my cycle!! Hmmm ... must be catching :rofl:


----------



## HB

_Damn Random Cycles!!!!

*shakes fist*

xox_


----------



## Bec

Hows your temp this morning Hayley? It's not on your chart yet ..


----------



## HB

_I took it but forgot to remember what it was... will be putting it in when G comes back downstairs... I think it dipped again....
Am such a dumbass for forgetting!!!  _


----------



## Bec

Very easily done though! You get really complacent about it when you've been charting for a while ..... I've nearly forgotten loads!!


----------



## HB

_Have put it on there now 
i am really complacent about my temps... i still don't wake up to take them.
G wakes me put the thermometer in my mouth i wait till it beeps then fall asleep again! lol
(commonly waking up with a thermometer stuck to my fod! haha!)

xox_


----------



## Bec

:rofl: Superb!!! Graham sounds like a star!!


----------



## HB

_He really is! lol!!

xox_


----------



## Steph

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SAMD

that's my chart for anyone who wants a peek...as you can see i struggle with the 8am default time i allocated myself, sometimes i wake up desperate for a wee and run away out of bed and forget lol


----------



## HB

_I struggle with my 9am wake up time!!
Luckily G helps!!  (see above post!) haha!!!

Yay another chart to stalk!!!!!!

xox_


----------



## Bec

Jeeze ... my wakeup time is around 6am!!! Which is a REAL bummer on days I'm not working!! :( 

Welcome to the world of chart stalking .... although there aren't many of us left here now ... so it's great to see a new face .. so to speak :D


----------



## Steph

hahaha my partner is worse than me for getting up so i've got no chance, he'd stay in bed till lunchtime if he could get away with it


----------



## HB

_I am secretly recruiting charters for me and you Bec! 

xox_


----------



## Bec

Shhhhh. .... yay .... go hayley, go hayley, go hayley..... shhhhh :wink:


----------



## HB

_Yay! Go team me!!! hehe!!!!

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! _


----------



## Bec

:happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

hehe.
I picked a good time to give up charting for a bit! Atm i have to get up at 7am, i might as well have carried on untill this course was finished at least!


----------



## HB

_Nearly no temp for me this morning... been up alot last night being sick again!
Can't seem to get rid of this tummy bug! grrrr!
So temp was taken late! grrr!!
So probably not really accurate, but will disregard it if i need to! lol!

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

I've just quit it seems! I'm staying on for my stats though :D


----------



## Tam

Good luck girls!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Wobbles

Have I missed anythingf rom Bec? No temp since Friday & those are quite high  

AG how you feeling with not temping? I feel great I'm not starting again now thats a set decision!

Hayley your getting there - Are you back into the TTC or still avoiding nearer O day?

Helen :shock: What lovely temps :happydance:


----------



## HB

_omg, i'm terrible Helen, i've been reading your diary but not looking at your temps! sorry!
Keeping fingers and toes and everything crossed for you!!!

I'm still avoiding near O day wobbles, really don't want anymore heartache this year... this i'm messed up enough already! lol!!

xox_


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Hayley

havent really had any difference in feelings without temping. Im still having to wake up at 7am for now lol! I have been tempted to take the odd temp but i havent.
Still checking the salivascope for any changes, havent had anything since i got it but according to the past charts i havent ovulated so it wouldnt show anything anyways.

Got the last of the tests done on Friday, hopefully should hear something in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Steph

[-o< 

one day...i will become a normal human being...

soooooo sure today was O day...still convinced, and was soooo desperate to get busy and now, i've spent the whole night willing my family to go away...and now it's like i've put too much pressure on us, im terrified to!!! Grrrr...never gonna get pregnant if we don't do the deed!!!


----------



## Helen

Where is Bec? I hope we hear some good news from her after those temps.

As far as my temps go, I don't think they really mean anything as they're being controlled by the drugs, but it's kinda interesting to watch. Don't feel bad about not looking at them! 

:hugs: all round


----------



## Tam

:hugs: Hayley

Glad you are happier Wobbles :hugs:

Good Luck Helen :hugs:

Good Luck stephsnugglebuggle :hugs:

Bec?????


----------



## Bec

Hi all!!

Sorry! I've been away for the weekend .... no good news to report I'm afraid ... however i do appear to be late!?! I'm now 17 DPO .. and I did a test on Friday and this morning and BFN both times!! Think my AF must've gone on holiday to where ever Cat's went to .... they must've got a bulk buy discount or something!! :rofl:

Maybe I didn't ovulate?!?


----------



## Helen

Bec. 17 DPO and still got high temps? Good sign I think despite BFNs. Maybe a couple more days will do the trick. 

Good luck :hugs: 

H

xx


----------



## Bec

Here's hoping .... but don't feel very positive .... don't seem to have any symptoms! Other than itchy chin and roof of my mouth!!! Which I'm pretty sure isn't a pg symptom :lol:


----------



## HB

_Ooo Becs, fingers crossed for you!!! 
Stay up temps, stay up! lol!
Am feeling so much more relaxed this month... 
Really not thinking about it... we even managed to BD twice in 2 days! lol!
(very rare that happens!) lol!!!

Temp timing's been off this month cos i'm not so tuned into it! hehe, and was early this morning instead of late! 

Hope you get your red lines in the next few days Steph! 

Helen i remembered to look at yours just now! hehe, even if it is the drugs thats controlling it! 

 for all!_


----------



## Steph

not too soon though eh Haylz...sometime around 4am would be perfect :D


----------



## Wobbles

Wow Bec whats happening

:dust:


----------



## Bec

I don't know!!!?? AARRGGHHHHH!!!!! I'm obivously not pg .. but WHY WHY WHY isn't AF here???!


----------



## Wobbles

No little feelings at all?

What test did you use?


----------



## Bec

Well only imagined symptoms .... my nips are sore if I gently tweek them (sorry ... way too much info :oops: ) ... but that's probably because I keep tweekin' 'em!! :rofl: And the roof of my mouth has been itching for a couple of days?!!? Never read anything about THAT being a pg symptom :rofl: And getting very faint AF type cramping ....

Just wish she'd hurry up and get here now.

Used some cheapie dip ones from accessdiagnostics.


----------



## HB

_Have you ever been late?
I'd defo try and give AF a couple of extra days then do a CB

 & fingers crossed!

xox_


----------



## Bec

Never been past 30 days before (other than my 1st cycle after coming off the pill in Feb).

Think that is my plan ... wait a bit longer and then try CB ..! Gonna order some online today so that they come tomorrow or Wed .. then test Thursday ... IF AF doesn't show ... which I'm sure she will!

I dunno .. these things are sent to try us hey?! :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Looks good though Hmmmmm All I can do is wish you luck Bec [-o<


----------



## Bec

Thankyou .. i'll keep you posted over the next few days!


----------



## HB

_awwww million fingers crossed for you!!

xox_


----------



## Layla

Bec, your temp is brill today!

really hope this is it for you

xxx


----------



## Tam

Oooohhh Bec, how exciting!!!!!! :D *fingers crossed*


----------



## Bec

Thanks guys ... time will tell .... 

But I think that my AF has gone on holiday to where ever Cat's went to!! :rofl:


----------



## Tam

:lol: don't say that :(


----------



## Bec

It may sound silly .. but I've got to think negatively at this point to keep my sanity ... otherwise I could be headed for a huge fall...... but if it's good news ... it'll be the happiest day of my life so far (apart from my wedding :wink: ) .. :D


----------



## Bec

Oooo . Tam you're having a boy??! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Tam

No, I get exactly where you are coming from babe, best way to play it hun :hugs:

Thank You babe, we are so excited, we are going to call him Alfie!!! xx


----------



## Bec

Awwww!!! Sooo cute :D


----------



## Layla

im back charting for the mo, just to see what my temps are doing following the spotting.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/14f2d8

xxx


----------



## HB

_Ooo bec, fingers crossed (quietly) for your temp 

 Layla, hope it shows you something on there 

My chart seems to think i could've ovulated yesterday!

xox_


----------



## Bec

Thanks Hayley ... shhhhhh

That would be an early ov for you wouldn't it?


----------



## HB

_Yeah would be very early... It said the same last month, but I still O'd around normal time... kind of random! lol!

Will just have to keep an eye on it! lol!!!

xox_


----------



## Bec

Yup .. bloody charts ... bloody FF ... :lol:


----------



## HB

_Unless theres a chance that i'm ovulating twice!  
Would be random! lol!

I expected my temp to be up today cos had a late night and got wasted, yet somehow i managed to wake up at the right time to do my temp! lol!

xox_


----------



## Bec

It's definitely possible to ovulate twice in one cycle ...... could produce twins!! :D


----------



## HB

_he he only if we BD enough! lol!
He seems to be interested at the moment... wonder how long that will last! lol!!!

xox_


----------



## Bec

:rofl:


----------



## HB

_Seriously i'm in shock at how much interest he's been showing! lol!
Am supposed to be avoiding though  but we're still a bit away from usual O day  So can have fun in the meantime! lol!!

xox_


----------



## Bec

Must be psychological .. now that the 'pressure' is off?!?


----------



## HB

_Yeah... hopefully he stays interested! lol!_


----------



## Bec

Another BFN this morning, this time with a CB test ... so all hope is lost now :cry: :cry: :cry: 

Think I'm going to drink a whole bottle of wine tonight!


----------



## Tam

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: all the time AF is away, there is still a chance!


----------



## Bec

Thanks Tam ... but I know in my heart there's not .... 

I think AF is coming ... I feel really teary and emotional and I get that right before AF usually ... at least if she comes I can start a new month ...and forget this horrible one ever happened!!


----------



## Wobbles

Oh no Bec :( 

Whats Af been playing at lately :evil: 

:hugs:


----------



## Bec

I do not know .... I've never had this before ... all very odd .. and annoying! Not sure what I want to do going forward now .. charting is giving me sleepless nights I'm sure of it ....

I'm in such a crap mood today!! I won't make any decisions until I feel a bit brighter .. But I'm thinking the break I was going to give myself from charting over xmas may be moved forward to now!! And I might take the rest of the year off now ... 

Dunno yet .. (just had to go and have a cry in the loos ... very embarrasing!!)


----------



## Tam

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HB

_  

So sorry AF has been evil Becs!
Maybe the break will make you feel better?
I hope it does 

xox_


----------



## Layla

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Oh Bec :hugs:

I think crying does us the world of good than keeping it all in!


----------



## Bec

Thanks all :) 

Yes I think you're right Wobbles .... I've been holding it all in for the past few months (what with my friend, my best mate and my brother's gf all getting pg) ... and it's all just hit me today ... such a bugger that I am at work!

Can't wait to get home and have a cuddle with my gorgeous, tall, handsome hubby :lol: He always makes me feel better.

As do you girls ... you're all wonderful, don't know what I'd do without you ....

THANKYOU ALL!!


----------



## HB

_

Thats what we're all here for!

I don't know what i'd do without the girls either! lol!!!

xox_


----------



## beatlesbaby66

:hugs: group hug for the girlies.... :hugs: am teary, snotty, emotional wreck and love that i have others like me somewhere...group hug :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Oh Bec AF arrived :( :hugs: What a cruel witch she was! :evil: 

Helen how does your cycle work on IVF I see at this time you are ONE day before your AF arrived last month? 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/babydust.gif

Layla sorry hun I missed you link just happened I looked back so I've added you x


----------



## Layla

temps still low, doesnt looking like i have ovualted after all :(

im going to the docs today at 11, the doc i saw after the misscarriage said if i didnt ovulate in a couple more months to go back for blood tests, so thats what im doing.

other than that, i have looked on ebay for clomid but i have no clue what it does, will it make me ovulate? how does it work, is it safe to take?

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

eBay for clomid Layla :shock:


----------



## Layla

yeah, i saw it on there a couple of months ago, but just looked again and there is none there now.


----------



## Wobbles

I'd of been worried to buy from eBay hun!

Clomid comes with a few risks also & monitoring needed - You could buy it from the USA but it's quite pricey I'm sure.

Good luck with the doctor Layla :hugs:


----------



## Layla

im just getting despreate for something to happen now, cant understand why im not ovulateing. never had a problem before.
i really hope the doc does something instead of turning me away.

I really cant understand the spotting i had either, my temps are so low so it couldnt have been ovulation, couldnt have been AF coz it was on and off for 3 days, hardly anything atall.

i really thought after july i would catch right away, cant belive its 3 months later and im still not prengant. its a hard thing to accept for me coz i caught quick on my others, even tho it took a while to show up.

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Did they ever check you over Layla to see if you needed a D&C - Just from I remember reading if your bleed isn't straight forward & you spot on an off a D&C would be considered.

I know this can't be the case due to results of you ultrasounds but I was like this through my ectopic :(


----------



## Layla

i had a scan after the misscarriage and they said my womb was clear, there was just tissue in my cervix waiting to come out, which that did the next day.

The doc is sending me for blood tests to see if my PCOS has got worse. I told her about the spotting, she said thats a good sign and to test in a week or so. I said that my temp isnt riseing and she said it doesnt rise striaght away in everyone, it can take a little while for it to get going and in some people it doest rise very much atall. I said about doing the OPK again and she said no coz they are not accurate.

Got to go back in a week for the results of the blood tests, and if it shows anything then she will refur me so i can get medication to help me ovulate.

xx


----------



## Steph

Fingers crossed Layla xxxx


----------



## Bec

Hey all,

Just a quick note to say that I have definitely stopped charting for now .. and I'm sleeping much better, so I've made the right decision! Feel much better!

Layla. .... :hugs: hope you get some answers soon hon.


----------



## Layla

i think thats a good move Bec, you need to relax more.

hope you get some good news soon hun :)


xxx


----------



## Wobbles

That sounds much better Layla - Good luck :D

Bec great isn't it :twisted:


----------



## Helen

Hope all goes ok Layla.



> Helen how does your cycle work on IVF

It's all controlled by the drugs I'm on so you can't compare to other cycles. I'm on progesterone injections at the moment which are making my temps high, will prevent any bleeding and make me feel PG even if I'm not. Great! Nice sore boobs at the mo too. Ouch!


----------



## Wobbles

Sore boobs are teh worst bit at the start I think I HATE it!!!

Still wishing you so much deserved luck x


----------



## HB

_Oooo Helen!
Hope everything is going ok!
Got lots of fingers crossed for you!!!
You and your OH deserve it so much!

I got EWCM today, wasn't expecting it... now i don't know what i should do!
Avoid or give it a go and hope for the best! lol!!

Love to all

xox_


----------



## Arcanegirl

See what your sex drive says :rofl:

Not many charters left....if we dont catch this month then i will probably start again, past 2 cycles have no ovulation plus the blood test not showing it either so i think charting again will let me see when/if my body goes back to normal again.


----------



## HB

_lol.... my sex drive seems to be though the roof...
G's just not interested, so feeling quite blergh today 

I hope you catch this month  

xox_


----------



## HB

_Got a dip this morning... and now have 6 days showing as green days on my calendar... it can't seem to decide what to do! lol!!

Should be getting my red lines in the next 5 days or so :s
For the past 2 months i O'd on CD17 but i've lost weight again so my cycle might have changed a bit... again! lol!!

Fingers crossed for everyone this month

_


----------



## Bec

Yes Wobbles ... is GREAT! Loving not charting ... really do feel so much more relaxed now :D I'm hoping last month's looong cycle was just a glitch and I'm assuming my cycles are as they were previous to that .. so I reckon I'll be ov-ing CD15-17 .... if we don't BD I'm not worried actually ... I need to not think about all that for a while! :wink: 

Hayley .... made any decisions yet?! Jumped on G yet?! :lol: 

AG - yeah, charting again might be a good idea if you don't get answers soon.


----------



## Bec

P.S .. just looked at your chart Hayley .. .. and see the decision has been made


----------



## HB

_hehe... had a couple of drinks last night! lol!!
Kind of decided it for me!! haha!!!!

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

I took a temp this morning! :oops: 

I've felt lots different this month compared to the past 6+ months! :shock: I have no sore boobs or anything although I was feeling a little ikky for a while maybe it was because it was around the time I'd of hit the end of a cycle/longer cycle esspecially with me going to just about 6 weeks!


----------



## Bec

Do you think maybe you're not pg this time Wobbles? I see you did BD around your usual ov time though ...??


----------



## Wobbles

Not sure if I O'ed that weekend Bec with how last month went ~ that weekend was our year together so OH insisted we should shag all day every day :rofl: Well try!

Tested on a cheapie & have had faint lines I put it down to the hCG injections although it should have all gone maybe a little effected still or evap lines as I don't trust them but as I feel different I've not bought any Clearblue tests either!


----------



## Wobbles

Ok just tested with a cheapie again (Bexxie gave me loads bless her) & a line again! I honestly don't believe it!!! I don't feel anything I feel GREAT this month for the first in a longggggg time!!!


----------



## Bec

Well ... it could either be the residual hCG still in your system .... or maybe you are pg again and this time it IS different!? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Thinking of you .....


----------



## Wobbles

I'm sure I tested negative after the hCG but then again if they are dodgy who knows with the hCG though they enhance your symptoms (esspec how much I was injecting) & all that has gone & went quite quickly when I stopped!

I've showed OH an he can see but honestly I really have it as dodgy! Which I'm happy about :D


----------



## Bec

You can't get a false + tho can you?? Maybe wait a few days and then test again ... and if you still get BFP .... go out and get those Clearblues :wink:


----------



## Layla

good luck Wobs

xx


----------



## Wobbles

False positive ... On cheapies I think is highly likely reading the other girls experiences more the fact they are evaps! Silly things!

I don't think its anything more mainly because of how I feel & I'd be quite happy for it not to be so staying away from the CB although I think testing day was tomorrow but no idea how my cycle panned out this month really with last month! 

Ak well :rofl:

Maybe I'll test properly but I don't feel the need to!


----------



## Layla

FF has given me VIP membership for 5 days!

Im not sure wether to put my own lines in, im pretty sure i have ovulated, thats the only thing that can explain the spotting.

what you think?

xx


----------



## Bec

Wobbles .... I guess leave it then and see how you feel over the next few days ...... :hugs: 

Layla ..... could it have been implantation spotting??! Have you tested? I've seen your post on the 'other' and you said you've got lots of creamy cm ... so you never know?


----------



## Layla

i have been testing everyday for the past week! lol

all BFN :(

i got the sharp pain on friday and the spotting stopped on monday so if i caught at teh tail end of it then i would only be 9 DPO but surely id show up on a test by now, im useing the ultra early ones

xx


----------



## Helen

Aw Wobbles :hugs:

When was your last HCG injection? I'm sure I heard it takes a couple of weeks to leave your system.

H

xx


----------



## Layla

i put lines in, just for now, im sure i would be getting a faint line on tests by now tho, they are the ultra early ones.

going to see how the next few days pan out.


xx


----------



## Helen

Hi Layla

I was going to suggest you went for a blood test at the docs cos I think you look PG on your chart for sure. I went back for another look at your chart and it's gone! 

Technology, eh? :comp:


----------



## Steph

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/samd

If anyone would like to have a look at my chart before i kill myself please feel free to analyse....

Nothing has happened this month i don't think :(


----------



## Wobbles

That is what I thought but as soon as I stopped the injections I noticed a difference within a week - Last shot was Friday 29th September - I had tested a BFN just forgot which day because I didn't keep up with my journal :oops: 

Still not convinced by the tests either way :rofl:

Layla :hugs:


----------



## Layla

Helen said:

> Hi Layla
> 
> I was going to suggest you went for a blood test at the docs cos I think you look PG on your chart for sure. I went back for another look at your chart and it's gone!
> 
> Technology, eh? :comp:

can you see it again now hun? not sure where it went? lol

Im really hopeing its not going to be the same as Charlie and Ethan, it took 6 to 8 weeks for me to show up on a test with them, On Coby i was 4 weeks, so praying its something to do with the dad rather than me! lol

Got to phone up today for teh results of the blood tests i had done last week and then go to see the doc to discuss what happens next, so i might sugest having another blood test done for pregnancy.
I just hate all this waiting, drives me mad!

been thinking of you alot lately, really praying for you for monday

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Layla what tests are you using?

Just had a peek at your chart :hugs:


----------



## Layla

they are ON CALL ones, 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRIVATE-x5-E...2278514QQihZ004QQcategoryZ36437QQcmdZViewItem

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Ohh exactly the ones I bought - Hated them :oops:


----------



## Layla

lol why did you hate them?

I used them on the last pregnancy, showed up quite quick on them.

On Coby i just used normal shop ones, first response.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Maybe it was just me one day they were ok next day I had to stand on my head :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

OK here it is ...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Tests/evap24oct.jpg

Screams evap line to me :ninja:


----------



## Layla

lol, well i only have one of those left, prob will try it tomorrow as i have no will power to wait.

then i will try diffrent ones, any you recomend? apart from clear blues lol

xx


----------



## Steph

Has anyone heard from Hayley???Can't see her chart, and i've not spoken to her on msn as my laptop has been on the blink...is she ok?


----------



## Wobbles

Hayley told me to go fuck myself for having the opinion in the general chatter that I didn't believe using the word 'smackhead' was an appropriate word to use as an example on the discussion at hand, then I was told within the same sentance fuck this freedom of speech blah blah (blah blah was her) because I wouldn't agree to her demanding attitude that it was 'ok' I was pointing out breifly that some people may not find the word 'ok' as some people have families torn apart over drugs an so on - Obviously it was fuck me for having the opinion & she didn't agree I could say so  

I did consider contacting her but after recently finding out she used a babyandbump email address to spam Bounty & get banned that won't be happening!


----------



## Wobbles

Layla said:

> lol, well i only have one of those left, prob will try it tomorrow as i have no will power to wait.
> 
> then i will try diffrent ones, any you recomend? apart from clear blues lol
> 
> xx

Tesco pink dye ones :D


----------



## Layla

:shock: blimey!


oh well........


anyway, pink dye ones you say? what are they?! lol 

xx


----------



## Steph

i see.... :|


----------



## Wobbles

:rofl:

But yip pink dye ones - Tesco own they are pink & white box costs about Â£6 for 2 :D


----------



## Layla

ahh are those the ones that look like clear blues.....but of course pink not blue? lol

xx


----------



## Helen

Layla - I can still only see Sept graph. :? Is it just me?

Wobbles - how long till you got that 2nd line? Was that within the time? I can't believe you could be going through this again :hugs:

Steph - Doesn't look like you've ovulated yet, unless today's jump is it. How long have you been trying for?


----------



## Wobbles

Checked my photobucket & found one :twisted: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Tests/tescohpt18thjune.jpg

Ok the middle of one sorry :rofl:


----------



## Layla

hmm, wonder why you cant see it, can everyone else see it??

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Helen said:

> Wobbles - how long till you got that 2nd line? Was that within the time? I can't believe you could be going through this again :hugs:

Was yer but it's *smudgy* looking which is why I think it's evap plus no crappy feelings this month & no sore boobs! On top I wouldn't know how my month panned out so no idea if I ovulated on day 13 of my new chart as I usually would!

*Rambling lol*


----------



## Wobbles

Layla said:

> hmm, wonder why you cant see it, can everyone else see it??
> 
> xx

See it? My link?


----------



## Layla

Helen, here it is..

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/chart.jpg

not sure why its not showing up for you on my link.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Oh now I get what you meant :oops: 

I seen your chart ok Layla :D


----------



## Layla

ahh, i think i know whats happening Helen, you said you can only see Septmbers chart yeah? well it starts in september but goes on in to October....i have loooooooooooooooooooooong cycles lol

so it prob is the right chart your looking at

xxx


----------



## Helen

Doh :dohh: 

Maybe it changed when you put the lines in, cos when I first looked at it this morning you definitely looked PG like 19 DPO or something. :? 

Wobbles, are you thinking it's def a BFN or a possible BFP?


----------



## Wobbles

Def a BFN :D


----------



## Layla

temp has dropped this morning, still feeling sick tho :? 

think its just all in my head now, i despratly want symptoms so my body is making them up for me.

temp isnt high enough for me to be pregnant really. i will leave the lines in coz im pretty sure i did O.

xx


----------



## Steph

This is only month 2 Helen...

I slept in this morning though didn't i so i don't know if yesterdays jump was ovulation...i hate this grrrr, im stopping charting


----------



## Wobbles

Have you got a chart on FF Steph?

Can add you to the stalkers list :twisted:


----------



## Tam

Good Luck! x


----------



## Wobbles

Theres just no stalking happening :rofl:

Helen I mentioned your chart on your journal :hugs:

Layla I would slap your chart for you if I could lol

An well everyone else on a break :coffee: An I took a dicky temp again today just for fun :lol:


----------



## Layla

my temp has gone back up today :? 

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Ooo when did you last test Layla or when will you again if no AF?

x


----------



## Layla

last test was yesterday afternoon, still BFN.
not feeling sick so far today either

have run out of tests now and cant afford to get any for a week or so, so if no AF by then iw ill get some

xx


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Right, I am on CD1 of a new cycle and i am undecided whether to start charting again or not.
The past 4 cycles i havent ovulated and with PCOS its unlikely i will that often without meds, should I chart again or stay off charting?


----------



## bexxie

Good luck girls,

Bex.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Layla

made a bit of extra money tonight with my readings so i have just brought these tests.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...40046757559&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

still from the same guy coz i like him, they are diffrent to the sticks, i used the Ovulation types of these too.

Not sure whats going on with my chart, im basicly expecting AF in the next 2 days, if not i will test.

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

I used the ovulation kind of those tests and quite liked them much better than the sticks.
Good luck hun :hugs:

Ive started charting again for those who wish to stalk me lol.


----------



## Wobbles

Yer I have heard soem good feedback on those tests Layla

:hugs:

x


----------



## Layla

hoped they would be here today, saved my wee and everything! lol

maybe tomorrrow

xx


----------



## Wobbles

LOL Layla :hugs:


----------



## Tam

They are the tests I use layla before the CB and I swear by them too, they are ace!!!! I always brought from him too! Good luck babe!

AG I personally would have laid of charting till ya get your meds.....just to give you a break, but up to you babe!

Good Luck everyone! x


----------



## Arcanegirl

I jsut got another 90 days vip :rofl:
I think id rather see whats going on with my body whilst i wait.


----------



## Wobbles

Yer I think I would like to know when my body & body decided to/not to do things!

When do you start meds AG & what meds?

Ya know I wish you so much luck for a quick happening but IT WILL!!

x


----------



## Arcanegirl

No idea what meds yet, still waiting on a referral to the other hospital.

Im gonna see if i can cheat a bit, im going to see my gp on wed and see if theres anything he can do. I know GP's can prescribe metformin so just a case of see if he will give it to me.


----------



## Wobbles

Good idea hun - Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Cheers hun :hugs:


----------



## beatlesbaby66

best of luck honey, where are they referring you to...bxox


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im being referred to the Royal Infirmary. Ive already been to the Victoria Infirmary and Rob had to go to the Southern General for his bit!


----------



## Layla

My temp has gone up today :? 

xx


----------



## Layla

Tests didnt come today!!!!!

gutted, they normaly come the next day off the TK guy.

im trying to scrape together Â£3 so i can go and buy a cheapy from the chemist lol
i hate being skint!
xx


----------



## Wobbles

Wilkos have them Layla - The cassette ones :D


----------



## Layla

do you know how much they are?

the ones at teh chemist are the Andrews ones, Â£2.99 for one or Â£4.99 for 2


----------



## Wobbles

I can't remember but I would imagine around the same price - Defo not over a fiver :D


----------



## Layla

spoke to soon, just had some spotting, think the painters are on there way :(

I will update my chart to a new cycle once it has kicked in.

x


----------



## Layla

ITS STOPPED AGAIN!!!!! bloody stupid thing.

So i have altered my chart so its not on a new cycle, see what happens today.

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hope you get an answer soon, a nice bfp maybe :wink: :hugs:


----------



## Layla

Just tested BFN :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs:
Theres still hope. It aint over till AF comes full force.


----------



## Wobbles

Crikey Layla I really feel sorry for you - My body seems to be 'ok' on the score of returning to normality although saying that chemical pregnancies are mistaken for periods so I guess it will but even last month I seem to have gone to 28 & got a normal AF!

The ONLY time I was a little like you as far as the on off bleeding/spotting is concerned was the ectopic I bled on off on off for 2 months it was a nightmare I'm so glad I didn't know of charting at that point mind.

:hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Bec you still on a break then?

:yipee:

I feel much better but get the odd withdrawel lol


----------



## Bec

Yup! I still am!! And it's marvellous! And I actually feel like I can't bothered with the whole TTC thing at the moment .... really enjoying not worrying about it all the time ... when is AF going to finish ... when I'm I going to Ov .. did we time it ok ... should I test? Am I pg?! Then AF arives again .... LOVING not worrying about all that :D 

I did take a quick temp the other day though ... hehe! What am I like?!

And don't get me wrong .. I am still desperate for a baby .... but I can't cope with being so inwardly stressed all the time .... my brother's baby is due in 3 weeks ... I'm just trying to prepare myself for that at the moment ... don't need any other stress .... I'm so worried I'm going to cry when I see my niece or newphew!! How awful am I?!!


----------



## Bec

Bugger! Crying already just thinking about it .....! What am I going to be like when I actually see their little baby??! Jeeze ...... :cry:


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs:

It will be hard but I think you will be joyed all the same :hugs:


----------



## Bec

Yes I will .... I keep forgetting that this baby is my blood relative too .... that is so exciting ... it's just hard being so upset and yet sooo happy at the same time! The other problem is that they live in Bristol which is an hour and a half away so I might not be able to see them as much as I would like ... They are thinking about moving to Yorkshire!! Noooo!!!!


----------



## Wobbles

Not a bad distance though :D


----------



## Bec

Not a bad run on the M4.


----------



## Wobbles

Been further than that from my family before now :lol: I'm getting closer though :rofl:


----------



## Bec

Oh don't get me wrong I am more than happy to travel distances to see them ... it's just my work schedule is always a nightmare (work the loong days and weekends) ... but the minute I get that call so say she's had the baby I am dropping everything, jumping in the car and going!! :D I haven't told my boss yet .. but I don't care ... I love my brother to bits and try and stop me being there :D 

I guess I've always been lucky in that I don't live very far from my family (other than my dad who lives in Saudi Arabia!! - now THAT is a bit of a trek :rofl: )


----------



## Wobbles

Just a bit of one :rofl:

I lived in Northern Ireland until 5 years ago so thats the furthest for me :shock: 

My Mum now live in New Zealand though - But thats a good thing :-=


----------



## Bec

Yup!

Blimey .. Northern Ireland? 

Well ... you couldn't get much further away than NZ really!! I spent a month there ...... I take it u don't get on with your mum ... or shouldn't I ask!? :(


----------



## Wobbles

I don't get on with her :D


----------



## Bec

OK .. nuff said xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Tis fine :D To be fair I don't really know her & can not call her 'Mum' to her face - She just somebody I know but happens to be my birth mother not sure if I feel sorry for me or her :rofl:


----------



## Bec

Awwww :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: No aww needed honest what I meant was I'm a pain in the backside & I think she is :twisted:


----------



## Layla

Bec :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Layla

I have taken the lines out of my chart now, not much point in there being there now.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

BIG hugs Layla x


----------



## Layla

No temp for me this morning, the spotting got worse last night so i started a new chart, was ready for a 5 or 6 day break so i didnt take it this morning....but the spotting has stopped again so i have put my chart back for now untill i know whats going on.


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Added Helen to the BFP charts :dance:


----------



## loulou1980

could i add my chart please.going to get back into it asap

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/141e38


----------



## Layla

sorry for your loss hun :( :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Oh Loulou :hugs: :(


----------



## Helen

> Added Helen to the BFP charts

 :yipee: 

Don't think it'll be any help to anyone though!


----------



## Wobbles

It was more am essage for you :twisted: x


----------



## Layla

AF just came back! :evil: 

its stopping and starting all the time, do you think i should carry on recording it as spotting, or start a new chart?

xx


----------



## loulou1980

if its spotting then record it as that,spotting,if it develops into af could always change it later on :D


----------



## Layla

wish it would go in to a real AF, getting sick of all this now, just want it to come so i can start again

xx


----------



## loulou1980

aww hun :hugs:


----------



## Tam

Layla said:

> wish it would go in to a real AF, getting sick of all this now, just want it to come so i can start again
> 
> xx


:hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs: Hugs layla x


----------



## Layla

its come back again today so i have decided to start a new chart.

Its still only spotting, but the face thats its gone on for 5 days now makes me think this is my AF, just a very light one!

Im pretty sure i did ovulate, coz of the prevoius spotting and pain. so hopefuly this just means i didnt have alot to 'clear out' :oops: 

my temps seem pretty flat and settled which i think is a good thing, if they carry on like it, then i should see a more noticeable change when i ovulate next.

Just hope its not another 50+ cycle for me. If this AF/spotting last for 14 days like the last one, then i know it will be a long 2 months. if it stops after 7 or 8 days, then fingers crossed im back on a 35 to 40 day cycle!

time will tell

xx


----------



## Layla

No temp for me today, been up most of the night with Coby.

When Jase wakes up im off back to bed for a few hours, so i will take it then

xx


----------



## loulou1980

ive started taking my temp even though i havent finished mcing thought i might as well get into the swing of it :roll:


----------



## Wobbles

What a nightmare for you Layla :( :hugs:

Lou :hugs: x


----------



## Layla

Think AF finaly kicked in \:D/ 

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Real one? :yipee:


----------



## Layla

lol looks like it, hope it is anyway

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Isn't it the strangiest feeling to be GLAD that AF came? :rofl:


----------



## Bec

Loulou :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 


Layla .... hope things are now back on track for you [-o<


----------



## Layla

yeah, lol i am really pleased its finaly here, NEVER thought id ever say that lol

xx


----------



## Tam

I am really pleased for you Layla!! That is great news, now you can start again! :hugs: x


----------



## Bec

Hey all,

Layla ... glad you are feeling a bit better about things now .. I really hope it means that your cycles are getting back to normal at last?

I've gone back to my last cycle's chart .. and I took out a high temp I had on day 18 to see what it would do .. and it moved my Ov day to CD23 .. which I was wondering about anyway ... I think CD23 makes much more sense on that chart as is brings my Luteal Phase back down from a ridiculous 19 days to much more reasonable 13 days ...... Which fits in with my normal LP. So I'm assuming this cycle will be the same and I'm going to keep using the OPKs (I know I wasn't going to use them :roll: ) for the next few days and see what happens (I'd given up using them long before CD23 last month!) .... 

What do you guys think please?


----------



## Wobbles

CD23 on your last chart looks right to me Bec :D Meaning you probably haven't hit O day yet maybe (?) BD every 2 days until CD25 :twisted:


----------



## Bec

Cool Thanks Wobbles .. 

Yeah .. easier said than done though .. I'm soooo tired at the moment .... I'm up at 5:30am and don't usually get home until 8-9pm .... I don't think I'm going to be getting a BFP this year ... I don't have a job to go to next year yet so I'll have plenty of energy then :twisted: hehe!!


----------



## Layla

no temp for me again today, had to get up early and forgot to take it.

xx


----------



## Layla

another day of no temps lol

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

awft layla lol.

Nothing much going on with my chart atm.


----------



## loulou1980

i think ive got a viral coming again :shock:


----------



## Layla

Can you take my chart down please, we are not TTC anymore.

Thanks

xx


----------



## Wobbles

:shock: 

:hugs: You guys ok?


----------



## Layla

:hugs: 

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Added Imi :wink:


----------



## Bec

Ooops ... have taken two random temps yesterday and today :oops: . was just trying to work out if i've ov'd or not ..... as I'm STILL getting negs on the OPKs ... going to run out soon!! Anyway ... my temp is still low for me so it doesn't look like I have!! Jeeze .... it's all gone horribly wrong :shock:


----------



## Wobbles

:( 

Maybe next month a chart will help you Bec rather than pulling your hair out & being confused? Just don't be so hard on yoruself making sure you get every temp in - If your late or you miss it so be it!

:hugs:


----------



## Bec

Thanks Wobs :) 

I know, I know ... all good advice! :roll: I was just curious as my OPKs are still negatives .... but next month I'm not doing OPKs or charting!! For DEFINITE this time!!! :D Then at least next month I really will have no clue whats going on and I can have a proper break .... and just have some fuuuuun!! :D 

Then I'll start charting etc again next year and try and work out if there is a prob ... then I'll take myself off to the Docs and see what he says ...


----------



## Bec

YAAAAAY!!!!! I finally got a + on the OPK!!! Wooohooooo!!! I'm so glad I stuck at it!! Yipppeeeeee!!!

Sorry .. may seem like a bit of an overreaction ... but I'm so pleased!! :happydance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Wobbles

:yipee: :dance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee:


----------



## Layla

yay Bec!!

Good luck hun :D

xx


----------



## Tam

Layla said:

> Can you take my chart down please, we are not TTC anymore.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> xx


:hugs: x x x


----------



## Tam

Bec said:

> YAAAAAY!!!!! I finally got a + on the OPK!!! Wooohooooo!!! I'm so glad I stuck at it!! Yipppeeeeee!!!
> 
> Sorry .. may seem like a bit of an overreaction ... but I'm so pleased!! :happydance: :happydance: :dance:


Get your man, get in that bed and get BD!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Bec

Thanks guys!! Have taken another temp!! haha! I'm just going to check that my temp rises (hope it does now) .. then I'm going to stop again for the 2ww ...!!

:D


----------



## Wobbles

:dust:

I'm just over half way through my cycle now - Day 16 no niggly boobs NOUT - Maybe due for another break although did wonder if I should have tempted after I went to 6 week :idea: Nah mind :D


----------



## Bec

Wobs - here's hoping you have a good month - one way or another .... :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

A nothing is always a good month I realised last month - So odd to think like that :?


----------



## Bec

Yeah ... but you definitely need a break from it all ... I really don't know how you've coped with all the heartache ... it's humbling.... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Not sure I have but at the same time not much I can do .. if you know what I mean.

Akkk well onwards & all ...

:hugs:


----------



## Bec

Awww Wobs .... you're amazing... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## beatlesbaby66

your all amazing ladies, fingers crossed for you all for another successul baby and bump month of bfps.... :dust:


----------



## Wobbles

Bec - Seems you defo ovulated :dance:

Lou looks like you are? :twisted:


----------



## Steph

Started taking my temp again this morning, its unusually high :S


----------



## Wobbles

Whats your link hun if you would like me to add you?

x


----------



## Steph

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/samd

please excuse the mess, i only restarted properly today


----------



## Wobbles

Added hun :D


----------



## Steph

Now i feel compelled to keep it tidier now its public lol


----------



## Wobbles

:lol:


----------



## loulou1980

hopefully i'll get my lines starting to get ew now spotting has finished :lol:


----------



## Bec

Oooo yes Loulou ... hope so ... it's looking good for CD14 maybe??


----------



## Tam

Good Luck girls! x


----------



## loulou1980

Bec said:

> Oooo yes Loulou ... hope so ... it's looking good for CD14 maybe??

if it is though im buggered as only finished spotting early this morning so havent been able to bd :cry:


----------



## Bec

Oh no :( .. well maybe it's best to have a little break for this month .. and then get back on the horse (so to speak :shock: ) next month? And have a September baby ... all the best people were born in September :wink:


----------



## loulou1980

bec have you lost it,i went over to have a quick browse to see how people are doing and your post on ttc :lol: :lol: 



> Maybe one of us should PM one of the mods then if Loulou has left?! Maybe they've decided not to TTC for a while after her M/C? Sad I'll miss her ....

im here :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

:lol:


----------



## Layla

good luck girls :hugs: 

still stalking you all

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thanks Layla :hugs:


----------



## loulou1980

well,i dont know whats happening with my temps :?


----------



## Wobbles

I'm gutted - It usually scores you on your BD but because I'm not doing my temps now I have no score :cry:


----------



## Tam

Wobbles said:

> I'm gutted - It usually scores you on your BD but because I'm not doing my temps now I have no score :cry:

You'll have to get Stircrazy to give you marks out of 10 each time :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

:lol:


----------



## Bec

loulou1980 said:

> bec have you lost it,i went over to have a quick browse to see how people are doing and your post on ttc :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one of us should PM one of the mods then if Loulou has left?! Maybe they've decided not to TTC for a while after her M/C? Sad I'll miss her ....
> 
> im here :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Well someone said you had left and that she had said goodbye to you .... you were not changing your mind?!? So it sounded a bit like you'd stopped TTCing or something?!? 

Thought it was a bit odd ..... have you just left 'that' site?!

Sorry :oops:


----------



## loulou1980

Bec said:

> loulou1980 said:
> 
> bec have you lost it,i went over to have a quick browse to see how people are doing and your post on ttc :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one of us should PM one of the mods then if Loulou has left?! Maybe they've decided not to TTC for a while after her M/C? Sad I'll miss her ....
> 
> im here :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Well someone said you had left and that she had said goodbye to you .... you were not changing your mind?!? So it sounded a bit like you'd stopped TTCing or something?!?
> 
> Thought it was a bit odd ..... have you just left 'that' site?!
> 
> Sorry :oops:Click to expand...

yeah ive just left there,had enough of everything and i havent got time for all different sites anyways :lol:


----------



## Bec

Ah!! I see!! I won't miss you then! Cos you're here! Hoorah!! \:D/


----------



## Tam

You bunch of wallies :rofl:


----------



## Layla

you can add me again lol

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/14f2d8

We are not TTC yet, going to re start in Jan, but i am still charting just to see what my temps so, and so i have something to show gyny when i get my apointment.

xx


----------



## Bec

Hey..

I finally got my lines! Woohooo! It's only taken 28 days! Gonna lay off temping now ... otherwise it messes with my fragile mind :rofl: Very hard though as I'm so tempted to take some temps!! hehe! 

Loulou .. your temps look like they are calming down a bit ... hoping you will ov soon .. looks like you might =D>


----------



## loulou1980

yay bec,im hoping too i get my lies but think its going to have a confusing time this cycle as ive changed thermometer to a bbt :lol:


----------



## Bec

Hmmm yeah it could distort things a lil' bit .. but hopefully it doesn't make too much of a difference :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Woohoo i finnaly got some! :rofl:


----------



## loulou1980

temps are slowly back on the rise :roll:


----------



## Wobbles

Hopefully things are starting to pan out for you Loulou :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Your temping bec you bad girl :lol:

Looking quite different though :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got lines on my chart :D 
Dotted lines, but still lines!


----------



## Wobbles

:dance: GREAT stuff for you Ag I'm sure.

:hugs:


----------



## Bec

Yeah Wobbles ... I gave in cos it was so late in my cycle and my opks were still showing negative .. so I did it to see if I'd ov'd ... then kept going for a few days ...!! 

Pretty sure AF has arrived now (a bit early but nevermind) .. and I'm DEFINITELY DEFINITELY not temping or OPKing this month ... Not until next year ... I'm too tired for it all now ... I need a break!

Just gonna kick back and relax now ... TTC can wait a month!!

AG .. congrats on your lines!! Woohoo!


----------



## Layla

Great lines AG!!!

xx


----------



## loulou1980

brill lines ag.my temp has dropped again had a rough night with lily,but usually my temp goes up if i dont get enough sleep,unless af is coming :?


----------



## Bec

Hey all,

Loulou ..... looks like you haven't ov'd yet .. so maybe it's approaching .. hence the temp drop again. It's probably just taking a while for your cycles to sort themselves out and get back to normal hon .. :hugs: :hugs: 

I'm just popping in to say bye bye ... GOOD LUCK to you all ... and I'm sending you lots of baby dust!

I'll still pop in from time to time ... but I need to leave it for a while ... I'm way too obsessed and I want to try and get back to 'normal' life for the rest of this year (not too long I know!) ..... TTC life is not great.

Take care all,

Loads of love,


----------



## Wobbles

Aww Bec :hugs:

I think you made the first step in slowing down when you stopped temping reliously every day. :hugs:

Not long until Christmas now though eh :twisted: I too want my Christmas day drink, a snuggle & no panicing, worrying, etc.

I hope your alright Bec

x


----------



## loulou1980

well i was right,af has come,brown crap at the mo and only light but we'll see,looks like it may have been annavaltory(sp) which i thought it may be anyway good look bec and hope to see you soon.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Af got me.
Such and evil bitch. I dont mind that she showed up but she could have come on a day that wasnt the store opening!!!


----------



## loulou1980

what do you reckon,am i about to ov :?


----------



## Wobbles

AG I missed what you said hunny - MANY hugs :hugs: x

Lou hun I think its VERY possible - Have you been shag happy? :twisted:


----------



## loulou1980

Wobbles said:

> AG I missed what you said hunny - MANY hugs :hugs: x
> 
> Lou hun I think its VERY possible - Have you been shag happy? :twisted:

hahaha only last night as ive been spotting after i finihsed ,really is doing my head in now


----------



## Wobbles

Sore boobs a few days now! Day 18 for me!

Steph good luck thos etemps look good!

Loulou you still having a roughy hun?

AG [-o< all the way hun!


----------



## loulou1980

Wobbles said:

> Sore boobs a few days now! Day 18 for me!
> 
> Steph good luck thos etemps look good!
> 
> Loulou you still having a roughy hun?
> 
> AG [-o< all the way hun!

its doing my head in,i should have o'd by now :twisted:


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs:

Maybe someone thinks you deserve some christmas cheer :wine: Hope I get that :twisted:


----------



## Steph

:'(

I have had horrible light brown CM for 3 days now...why wont she just come and get it over with??And why do i insist on sleeping late when i should be temping grrr

:roll:


----------



## Wobbles

Light brown CM? Steph I would consider testing!! :dust:


----------



## Tam

stephsnugglebuggle said:

> :'(
> 
> I have had horrible light brown CM for 3 days now...why wont she just come and get it over with??And why do i insist on sleeping late when i should be temping grrr
> 
> :roll:

Awww it is horrible when it keeps you waiting innit....I hope it comes quick so you can get it over and done with, enjoy Christmas then have a good go at TTC for the new year.......what a way that would be to kick it off! :wink: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Steph

Wobbles said:

> Light brown CM? Steph I would consider testing!! :dust:

Im very tempted....

i'm an emotional wreck today, crying non-stop...i got a mean case of PMS anyway


----------



## Wobbles

For many reasons Steph - If brown CM is not normal for you (although consider it even if it is) ... I would test esspecially 3 days worth!

x:hugs:


----------



## Steph

Well i normally get brown gunk the day AF comes, it just starts off with that and then within a couple of trips to the loo, she's here....

i dont have cramps or anything....grrr, i think i'll test in the morning...

hows everyone else getting on?

xx


----------



## Wobbles

I have my fingers crossed for implantation bleeding :dust:

Moi is around 6DPO :D


----------



## Steph

ooooooh the wait the wait....you could get a BFP on Christmas morning!!!!!!!!!! How amazing would that be!!!


----------



## loulou1980

oo good luck steph.
me,i'll be lucky if i ovulate


----------



## Steph

concentrate reaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hard on laying an egg....thats what i did this month :D


----------



## loulou1980

stephsnugglebuggle said:

> concentrate reaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hard on laying an egg....thats what i did this month :D

thats not a good image,ive now got visions of you dressed as a chicken :shock:


----------



## Steph

Whats funny?I thought it'd help,ok?!

hehe...no i managed to not dress like a chicken...i did puuuuuuuuuuuush an egg out though lol! And i took my BBT vaginally and noticed a huuuuuuuuuge difference in the accuracy


----------



## loulou1980

its a pain isnt it,i used a normal in ear digi thermometer with last 2 pregs,recorded ovulation and managed to conceive,i wasnt really charting that long,been using a proper one for 2 cycles and im not getting anywhere


----------



## Steph

I'd go back to ye olde ear thermometer then....i think they rig them so they don't work right...keeping us TTC for longer and eventually buying another thermometer cos the batteries have died!Thats my humble opinion lol


----------



## Layla

best of luck girls, hope you get your BFP's for christmas :)

xx


----------



## Steph

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG



















FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT













NEGATIVE! 

:(


----------



## Tam

:hugs:


----------



## Steph

not to worry....these things happen


----------



## loulou1980

ooo i think i may be ovulating :lol: :lol: 

woke up early this morning at 4.30 so took temp then woke again at 7.45 so had to do a temp corrector. but,its still way above my pre o temps and ive got the aching sensation in my left side that i always associate with it,it feels like ive been holing my bladder to long or wearing tight pants,looks like johns lucks in tonight :lol:


----------



## Steph

Woooooooo fingers crossed!!!

Do a little dance, make a little babyyyyyyyyy....get down tonight!


----------



## loulou1980

i got lines :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Red line?

I seen that :yipee:


----------



## loulou1980

i really dont know whats going on,temp dropped this morning so ff took away my lines,have discarded it in hope its a dud temp as i think i was tossing and turning as i felt tired this morning,will see how it goes and if my temp continues to drop then i'll put it back in :?


----------



## loulou1980

loulou1980 said:

> i really dont know whats going on,temp dropped this morning so ff took away my lines,have discarded it in hope its a dud temp as i think i was tossing and turning as i felt tired this morning,will see how it goes and if my temp continues to drop then i'll put it back in :?

anyone any ideas :?


----------



## Wobbles

Sorry hunny been loosing my red posts all day! ](*,) 

Its possible FF will put those bold lines back & will be based over the next handful of temps - has happened to me, infact they totally disappeared for 2/3 days!

I wouldn't like to say what the possibilities could be but I think you know them anyway just depends what this cycle has done for you after a wonky start!

:dust:

Tomorrows temp will be interesting x


----------



## loulou1980

temps back up and ive put yesterdays temp in and its gave me my lines,


i know what it can mean,but i will not imagine symptoms,i will not imagine symptoms :lol: :lol: 

i dont know whats going on,but ive only bd twice this cycle as we havent had a chance and ive been spotting etc


----------



## Wobbles

loulou1980 said:

> i know what it can mean,but i will not imagine symptoms,i will not imagine symptoms :lol: :lol:

:rofl:

Good luck Lou :dust:


----------



## Steph

Doctor today said "you've more than likely just not ovulated"...

i was like.... :shock: "so you're not even going to do a urine test or blood test??"...

"no no, you'll get them when you see the gynecologist" (in 8 weeks)

:cry:


----------



## Wobbles

Day 28 & I'm spotting! 

Maybe my thoughts were not right - Sore boobies for most of a week or more & the last 2 months none! I'm also in mild pain which I've not had *this exact feeling* for a long time! I kept my tests to show Imi :rofl: so I don't appear bonkers :rofl: saying that I have never trusted the cheaper tests in my circumstances.

So heres to the new year & new plans ~ us going private & moving home to start again :wine:


----------



## Wobbles

stephsnugglebuggle said:

> Doctor today said "you've more than likely just not ovulated"...
> 
> i was like.... :shock: "so you're not even going to do a urine test or blood test??"...
> 
> "no no, you'll get them when you see the gynecologist" (in 8 weeks)
> 
> :cry:

Thats surprises me :| Relax until the new year hun then I hope the 8 weeks flys in for you x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Surprises me too, my doc did blood tests and it was from those that i got a referral to a gyne.

I have lines again :D


----------



## Steph

Well,

Im just back from the hospital - AG knows a bit more - after having a terrible bleed, 

they've said it's possibly an early miscarriage or a very late and very heavy period, but we'll never know...

thanks :(


----------



## Wobbles

*Hugs*

Nice couple of cold drinks hunny & relax x


----------



## Steph

Just got the laptop in bed with me,laptop, TV, some sweets and a pot of tea, 

the odd sob now and then


----------



## Wobbles

Oh hunny :hugs:

I was suggesting something stronger though :wink: 

Chin up the best you can x


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Steph


----------



## gaby

I now have a digital thermometre thanks to my lovely DH, so now i can chart properly. Here's my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/17b9b0


Hope you feel better soon steph :hugs:


----------



## Steph

why on earth am i still up?


----------



## Wobbles

Could you not sleep hun?


----------



## Steph

Nope, on top of yesterdays events my OH told me he'd slept with someone else twice, needless to say we were up till about 5 talking that through and then i was wired to the ceiling...

merry christmas eve lol


----------



## Wobbles

:shock: OMG hun

Have you sorted it? I mean have you killed him because thats how I'd solve that problem :shock: 

Are you ok? Silly question? :shock:


----------



## Arcanegirl

why on earth did he decide to tell you last night after whats already happened??


----------



## Steph

Well he didnt exactly tell me, he was busted, and he admitted it...i guess after whats happened i went on the rampage and through his emails and stuff, 

he's still alive, i kinda feel better now i know for sure, now i heard it come out his mouth, if you know what i mean?

he knows hes been very close to being killed


----------



## Wobbles

I hate catching people but usually what makes you look is 'that feeling' happened with my ex - He was playing bingo believe it or not :wink: I'll say no more :lol: He was a moron!

I don't really know what to say hun either way its bloody awful :(


----------



## Steph

I'm really proud of how i handled myself though. he was at work when i found out and i phoned him and went apeshit, but i gave nothing away as to what i knew, then when he got home, sat him down, calm as...a calm thing, and made him talk through the whole thing...

im so cool


----------



## Wobbles

Good on you - I hope the outcome will be one that makes you happy hun

:hugs:


----------



## loulou1980

aww darling hope its all sorted.

i havent done my temps yesterday and today.yesterday had to get up early to go into city centre and rushed out of bed and this morning didnt see the point as lily had us up all night and john and i were taking it in turns to sleep on sofa which is about 2 foot shorter than me ,needless to say i ddint get any sleep


----------



## loulou1980

actually remembered to take my temp this morning its still high but im 10dpo so its still early days


----------



## Wobbles

Loulou good luck  

x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck loulou :D :hugs:


----------



## loulou1980

arrgghhh my temps are even higher :shock: ,ive only bd twice this month,so surely it isnt it for me.i asked staff on ff and they said they cant see it as i bd day after they have put down ov,but i got the ov cramps the day after and thats when i bd :? eek im confuddled


----------



## loulou1980

research are saying i ov on cd 20
advanced 18
fertility awareness are saying 18

:?


----------



## gaby

I've bee taking my temps for 4 days now and 3 out of the 4 temps are the same ^_^; how odd :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

How long are your cycles usually Loulou?

Gaby I've added you to the list hun - Have you got a .2 thermometer?


----------



## loulou1980

Wobbles said:

> How long are your cycles usually Loulou?
> 
> Gaby I've added you to the list hun - Have you got a .2 thermometer?

usually between 28 and 32 days


----------



## Wobbles

Maybe give it til 35 days with the experience you had last month (bleeding on an off) & see how your temps pan out? Or are you pee stick tempted now?


----------



## loulou1980

Wobbles said:

> Maybe give it til 35 days with the experience you had last month (bleeding on an off) & see how your temps pan out? Or are you pee stick tempted now?

look i already did it :oops: 

i knew it would be,but i coulnt help myself :oops:


----------



## Wobbles

Ahhhh :lol: Didn't spot that on your chart :D 

lets face it I say test day 35 maybe but theres no way I would have waited :rofl:


----------



## gaby

Thanks for adding me wobbles.

Its a digital thermometer. Its accurate to +/- .1 degree c.


----------



## Wobbles

You want a .2 hunny!!

https://www.boots.com/shop/product_details.jsp?productid=1027224&classificationid=1037588


----------



## gaby

What's the differnce?


----------



## Arcanegirl

a .1 can work for FF but a .2 is much better! I had a .1 one and i kept getting 35.9 loads of times, i thought my thermometer was broken!


----------



## ImTheDaddy

*Sorry to impose, (Not an area I usually post in) but the Â±.1Â°C is better than the Â±.2Â°C one you suggest Wibble!*


----------



## Arcanegirl

When it comes to BBT temping a .2 is more accurate, a .1 doesnt record enough of a change for charts as i found out the hard way


----------



## gaby

oh, i see. but i'd rather have a more accurate one :roll: I did lots of sciencey alevels, so its stuck in me to be accurate ^_^


----------



## ImTheDaddy

What you mean is that it records too acurately and as such you may not reach the magic 36Â°C?

I will shut up now as you girls obviously know what is necessary just wanted to add my twopenneth on accuracy of thermometers.

https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/remoteImage-1.jpg to you all.


----------



## Wobbles

My charts off

No-longer TTC

Good luck girls

x


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: wobbles


----------



## Arcanegirl

ImTheDaddy said:

> What you mean is that it records too acurately and as such you may not reach the magic 36Â°C?
> 
> I will shut up now as you girls obviously know what is necessary just wanted to add my twopenneth on accuracy of thermometers.
> 
> https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/remoteImage-1.jpg to you all.

Ive not reached the magic 36 lots of times, ive had quite a few annovulatory charts that have stayed below 36. Its not one temp that you look at, its how the whole chart pans out.


----------



## loulou1980

aww charls xxx :hugs:


----------



## loulou1980

my temps are still really good,you watch it i wont get no warning just a sudden plummet for af :roll:


----------



## loulou1980

oo And the one thing that is really really peeing me off,i never did temps on cd7,8 or 9 due to christmas rushing etc,so i dont know if i had a dip or not :shock:


----------



## gaby

Why is 36 magic?


Wobbles :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

its not really magic lol, its the average temp for a person, but you can be lower of higher. In my case my average is 35


----------



## Steph

Charl hun can you take mine off too?

We're not together anymore so by default im no longer TTC lol

Best of luck everyone xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: steph


----------



## loulou1980

well my temps dropped well below the cover line,so tomorrow i think is do or die lol,if it shoots back up then thats good ,if not af is coming. :cry:


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs: Loulou but heres to a new start & a fresh cycle :drunk:

Steph I'm sorry to hear this hun, I hope if possible you can mend your relationship. The TTC journey is pressure on all but not easily let go of. Let us know how you are won't you regardless x


----------



## loulou1980

temps are back up to 97.38 although for some reason everytime i put it in and click save it dissapears :?


----------



## loulou1980

working now after about 10 attempts :?


----------



## loulou1980

im out for this month,just started spotting :roll:


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Loulou, im out for this month also.
Onto cycle number 16 :cry:


----------



## Tam

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## loulou1980

yeah,ive finished af tonight which means im def back to normal as im back on my 4day periods,hopefully will be bding every day if we can from tomorrow :D


----------



## loulou1980

im not ttcing anymore, im goin to tell him when he asks,whats the point if i dont love him :cry:


----------



## Bec

Oh no Loulou .... what's happened?? I'm sorry I've not been around for a while as I'm on a break (decided to stay on it for Jan too) ..... so I may have missed another post of yours ....

Are you ok?? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Lovely to see you bec - Did you have a nice Christmas & new year?

*Pist* I sent you a link via PM :wink:


----------



## Bec

Hey Wobs. 

Yes I did thanks. It was busy but nice. Got to spend some more time with my new little niece ... she is GORG! 

How about you?? 

Oooo .. ok ... I'll read it now.....


----------



## Wobbles

Alright - nearly wasn't ok though lol Christmas & new year was a new start for me & OH or the end but through that & hopefully with some pull from both ends we'll get through shitty times better :lol:


----------



## Layla

Shit, whats happend!!

Wobbles, why are you not TTC anymore?
Steph, so sorry to hear your news!
Loulou, whats happend, are you ok?!

xx

Edit : sorry wobbles, just re read your message above so im guessing thats why your not TTC, it was the same for me and Jase, hope things get better soon.

xx


----------



## Layla

Well stupidly me and Jase are back TTC, we had a rough xmas but have come through it, we have lots of plans for 2007, selling house and going back to renting (its cheaper), going bankrupt to get rid of debts! so we deicded we might as well just do everything regaurdless, so the TTC is back on!

here is my chart, can it please be added?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/14f2d8

I went to see the consultant on teh 29th and she said the blood test the docs did to see if i was ovulating wasnt done on the right day (day 21), because i was going so long without peroids and then bleeding so much it was just done on a random day to see what was going on :roll: 
So now i have to wait untill i get a peroid and go to have the blood test on say 21, then i go back to see her in March for the results. if low she will give me Clomid. she said she cant give it to me now coz if i am ovulating then it will make me very ill, i did beg but she wouldnt have it lol

The bleeding i was having stopped on its own after i stopped taking teh stupid tablets the hospital gave me, so im hopeing my body is working itsselfs out. my scan showed PCOS on my left ovary but not my right one. so i have one bad one and one good one!

My weight has gone mad since my bleeding stopped too, i havent gained anythng on the scales but i have filled right out in the middle area of my stomach, its horrible! again im hoping that will sort itselfs out either when i get pregnant ot get clomid.

anyway, wow i have waffled on loads! i will stop boreing you all now lol

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Lovely to see you back Layla :hugs: x


----------



## Layla

Thanks sweetie :D

after the xmas i had im feeling really positive about everything right now :)

xx


----------



## Caroline

Hi layla good to see you back. Hope you get things aoryed soon.


----------



## Layla

Thanks :D

xx


----------



## Wobbles

I'm on that positive road too this year - I hope :lol:


----------



## Layla

cool :D

well done on loseing 2lbs, i tried to diet, i lasted 2 days lol

xx


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: 

I'm not eatting any less than usual but gawd I'm starving!!! :shock:


----------



## Layla

ha ha yeah i know! i found that, was eating the same sized meals, just not snacking inbetween and i suddenly got VERY hungry lol i had to give in

xx


----------



## gaby

My chart flat lined :rofl:


----------



## Layla

woke up early today coz of Coby (6.00), took my temp anyway but im not putting it in FF yet, I normaly take my temp at 7.30
Im going back to bed at 7 when Jase gets up (its his turn this morning) so i will take it again when i wake which will prob be around 10.30ish, if its still around the same then i will put the first temp in.

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Id go ahead and put it in anyways, cause of my shift changes my temp taking time changes every week but it has no effect on the chart


----------



## Layla

ok cool, i put it in, its teh same as yesterdays temp.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Layla said:

> woke up early today coz of Coby (6.00), took my temp anyway but im not putting it in FF yet, I normaly take my temp at 7.30
> Im going back to bed at 7 when Jase gets up (its his turn this morning) so i will take it again when i wake which will prob be around 10.30ish, if its still around the same then i will put the first temp in.
> 
> xx

Or you can adjust your time by 1 for every 30 minutes - Theres a temp adjuster on FF :D


----------



## Layla

yeah thats only for VIP membership, i havent got one at the mo.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Can do it your self! up one every half hr so if temp was 97.23 at 6am an you usually take it at 7.30am the adjusted temp would be 97.53 or is it 97.27 erm :lol:


----------



## Layla

lol numbers really confuse me, i seroiusly am very thick with maths and numbers........feelo free to do it for me tho hehe :wink: 

it was 36.28 at 6.00am 

xx


----------



## Layla

ok i make it 36.31 is that right?

or would it be 36.58 ??

xx


----------



## Wobbles

I'm sure its should be 36.58 either that or 36.31 - No first way I'm sure! I'll look in my documents for the notepad! :oops:


----------



## Layla

i went back to bed at 7.30 and woke up at 11, i took my temp again and it was 36.39

so 36.31 sounds about right doesnt it?

xx


----------



## Layla

my chart isnt doing anything...suprise suprise! lol

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

I really need to sort out my temp taking, this is now the 3rd day in a row that i havent got one to enter because of early waking or moving too much before remembering to take it!


----------



## Layla

I think AF might be coming soon, my temps have been steadily going down the past few days and i do feel a peroid ache in my tummy.

If it does show up i will be pleased, it means im back on a normal cycle!!!! :D

xxx


----------



## Layla

Gaby, your chart is looking good at the mo, going up nicely!

xx


----------



## gaby

ooo! i finally got lines on my chart! What do they mean? :lol:

Hehe, thanks Layla :) Starting to get symptoms now too :)


----------



## gaby

Oh wait, just realised what they mean. I think its got OV wrong, lol, but then i guess that's y its a dotted line ^_^


----------



## Wobbles

Might be wrong - might not! Haven't you recently came off the pill Gaby!

Best of luck chick :dust:


----------



## gaby

Aah! If i've OVed when it says i have then a) i'm imagining my symptoms and b) i haven't been BDing enough at the right time :( Oh well


----------



## Wobbles

Its hard to tell for you gaby - Try not to get too stressy over it hun the time will just drag by :hugs:

Mayb eit is to be this time - If not then it will be soon x


----------



## gaby

I'll try not to stress about it :) So hard tho, lol ^_^


----------



## Wobbles

Hey I'm a fine one to give advice but I don't take my own :wink:


----------



## Layla

Not sure about my temp today, had to take it at 5am instead of 7.30 coz Coby woke up. i have corrected it to what it prob would have been at 7.30 tho.

If coby goes back to sleep i will see what it is when i wake up.

xx


----------



## Layla

im trying to work out what my chart is doing, its diffrent to my others.

I keep imaging all sorts of symptoms :roll: 

xx


----------



## Wobbles

How long did your cycles use to be Layla?


----------



## Layla

before it all went tits up they used to be between 35 and 40 days.

So im really hoping im back on a normal cycle this month, otherwize it will be another 56 - 60 day one

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Good luck Layla - You deserve a break one way or other!

x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Methinks i should seduce Rob tonight, if this month is simalar to last :twisted:


----------



## Layla

hope you got your way AG! hehe

I need advice on my chart please anyone, My temp has been going up the past 3 days and yesterday and this morning ive noticed some EWCM. 

If this is ovulation then i think it would have been on day 33 (yesterday) so i missed out on the BD front.

Im not even bothered if i dont catch to be honest, i just want to know that my body is working again lol

I know i have to wait a couple of days to see what temps are doing, but what do you think so far?

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

I didnt :( we were both too tired. Looks like im paying for it now my temps are on the rise and no more watery CM!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Layla, it does look like youre on your way to ovulation....


----------



## Layla

I really hope so, even if i dont catch it will still be ok, i just want my body to work again lol

Sorry you didnt get to BD last night, still time tonight tho!

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

I know how you feel, i just want mine to work too!


----------



## Layla

my temp has gone up again today, if it goes up again tomorrow i will get my lines! [-o< 

xx


----------



## Layla

YAY, I'M FINALY WORKING!!!! \:D/ \:D/ 

It;s taken 6 months, soooooooooooooo happy :D :D

Didn't BD in time so i doubt i will catch, but I WORK! 

:happydance: :yipee: 

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Hehe Layla I'm so pleased for you!

:dance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yay layla!

I think my chart is gonna be a bit messed up today, ive been really bad at geting my temp taken in the mornings


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got solid lines again which im happy about but my O day would be the day we BD but OH decided to have probs finishing ](*,) frustrating, but at least i have my lines still


----------



## Layla

even if he couldnt finish soome still could have got out :oops: 

dont give up yet!

we will be testing on the same day :D

can you add me to the testing thread please?

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Will do :D


----------



## Layla

Thanks

I have had a drop in temp tis morning, its made me nervous!

I have never had thw line before so this is all new to me, im getting obsessed with it lol

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

lol, i was sure i wasnt gonna get lines this month because id been really bad at getting my temps taken in the morning


----------



## gaby

Yay, temp went back up :D


----------



## Layla

Cool Gaby!

When you are going to test next?

xx


----------



## gaby

Well, i actually tested this morning, BFN. But FF says i'm 9dpo so it could be too early ^_^ I got impatient, lol.


----------



## Layla

aww, i dont blame you, i will be testing from 7dpo onwards lol

think we BD a day late but im still hoping

xx


----------



## Layla

my temp has gone back up a bit today, still not as much as Tuesday tho!

Got any temps today AG and Gaby?

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

No temp today, woke up at 4am then moved about too much when my alarm went at 8


----------



## gaby

Temp went down another 0.1 again. Hoping it'll go up again like before ^_^


----------



## Layla

OMG help me lol

Im going crazy with all this waiting, i neeeed to know lol.

I didnt think it would bother me if i didnt catch, i was just so happy to finaly ovulate, but now i think i will be really upset if im not.

I keep needing to pee lots, and its not like i can just walk up the stairs and be fine, once i have to go, i have to go! lol its like my bladder cant hold wee any longer hehe.

Plus my moods are sooooooooooooooo bad right now, i was like this on Coby too, was the bitch from hell for 12 weeks, so im thinking maybe its a good sign, altho not for poor Jase. If im not pregnant then i have major major PMT lol

another week to wait! *sigh*

xx


----------



## gaby

Mmm... Temp went back up :D New high - 36.5. 12dpo according to FF. Think i should test on monday? DH gave me Â£20 to go shopping with my sis, but i didn't spend any, thinking bout spending it on a test :twisted:


----------



## Layla

good luck for Monday Gaby!

I really want to test now, i have 3 normaly tests and 1 ultra early test, im soooooo tempted to use the early one now, im not sure how early it shows up tho, i know first responce can be used 4 days before your AF is due, so would this one be the same?

If it is then i cant really use it untill Tuesday at the earliest. 

I just really need to know now

xx


----------



## gaby

Layla, i'd wait a few days before you use the early one. 4 days early would be 10dpo, but an extra few days after that and it'd be even more likely to show a BFP is you're preg.


Eee, getting excited. Temp's still +0.3 over my coverline, and i'm 13dpo according to FF.


----------



## Layla

i dont know how you can be so strong lol, id be testing every day by now if i was you

good luck for tomrrow! hope its a BFP!

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Good luck to you both

:dust:

x


----------



## Caroline

Keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp for you both


----------



## Helen

Good luck everyone.

AG, nice looking graph! Good dip yesterday and peak today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wobbles

AG, Layla & Gaby 

:dust:

All looking good hehe

BEC WHERE ARE YOU :twisted: 

An I am worried about loulou :(


----------



## Layla

AG your temps have gone up high!

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im not falling for it though, im really not expecting to be this month, the BD timing was waaayy off.


----------



## gaby

BFN :(


----------



## Wobbles

gaby said:

> BFN :(

:hugs:


----------



## Bec

Hey gals!! I'm baaaaack!

Good Luck Layla ... all looking good!

Gaby .. sorry you got BFN :( There is still hope though .......

Wobs ... sorry was on hols!! :wink: 

Can't remember if I told you gals or not ... but I'm finally getting help .. I've got some blood tests on CD3-5 .. and then probably more on CD21 .. I've provisionally booked them for 12th Feb .,.. but we'll see when AF arrives .. and I will probably have to change the appointment! Who knows! Don't think I've ovulated this month so I haven't got a clue when AF will arrive ....

Also ... I found a lump on my cervix (that's why I went to the Doc's in the first place .. and she offered to do the bloods as we'd been trying for 11 months) ... but she thinks its is probably a cyst like thing (can't remember what she called it) .. but she did a smear just incase .... awaiting the results from that.

Think I will start using OPKs again and maybe temping now that I'm getting help .... hopefully it will give a clearer picture of what is happening.... I'll wait until CD1 though ....

Yes .. has anyone heard from Loulou?


----------



## Wobbles

Aww hope you had a fab holiday? :hugs:

Don't recall you telling us about this Bec so what FAB news :yipee: 

Nothing from Loulou either :(


----------



## Bec

Yes thanks ... very relaxing! Just what we/I needed ... been working WAY too hard over the last year .... 

Didn't think I had! I wasn't really telling anyone to be honest ... but I feel better knowing that they are happy to start tests and looking into why we haven't conceived yet. I asked for a female Doc other than my usual Doc .. and she was really lovely. I'm starting a healthy eating plan from tomorrow too ... gotta shed some stones incase we do need fertility help as I know from others that they won't take you until you've got your BMI down .. (the Docs didn't mention this but I know others of you have been told that) ..


----------



## Wobbles

I think my BMI is slightly over - I too have started eatting healthier & more expensive :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bec

Mine is 32!!! Healthy is 25 apparently! Ooops!


----------



## Wobbles

Is it really that low? I thought it was based on a number of facts! :)


----------



## Bec

Well according to all the stupid charts .. a healthy BMI is 18.5-24.9 ... but yes ... there are other factors too .... but if the Docs go on that one fact I've got alot of weight to lose!! over 3 stone ... :shock: 

https://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/


----------



## Layla

Hi Bec, good to see you back!

I tested this morning, not with an early test, just a normal one and it was a BFN. Im hoping its still to early to tell but im not holding out much hope now

xx


----------



## Layla

just done that weight thing, mines 35! :shock: 

that puts me in teh obesity categorie! no way do i class myself as obese!

xx


----------



## Bec

Yeah ... according to some charts etc I'm morbidly obese!!!!! So what are the people who are way bigger than me?!? Dead?!?!?!

Sorry got you BFN .. but as you say .. might just be too early for a normal test .... keep hoping......


----------



## Layla

having a very emotional day today.

really worring that im not pregnant now after the test this morning and im so anxoius to find out for sure, 6 months of not working then all of a sudden, just before i was about to get help i start again has shot my emotions all over the place.

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Temps are dropping and ive started spotting...


----------



## Bec

Hey girls,

Well Layla you are only on 11 DPO so try not to get het up about it .... being stressed will just make things worse for you over the next few days ... and it you're not pg .. then at least you know that you've got back on track with your cycles again now and can start pinpointing ovulation a bit better?? Here's hoping you get that BFP in a few days ... 

AG .... sorry you've started spotting ... :( Let's hope AF doesn't show up properly ....

I have mostly good days ... but I think that's due to the fact that I'm very good at putting 'things' to the back of my mind ...... and I have the odd days when I get really really down ... and the same thought keeps going round and round in my head .... what if I can't have children?? My friend is due in 10 days .... and my best freind is due in May. In a completely selfish way I am completely dreading the day her bub is born ... Her being pg is the hardest thing to cope with ... it hurts so much .... so most of the time I try to put it to the back of my mind ... sometimes I just feel like completely giving up on the whole thing ... if I was younger I'd probably have a break for a year or so ... but I'm 33 this year and so I am not afforded that luxury ... And I'm pretty sure I haven't even ovulated this month..... oh well - at least I'm getting some bloods done soon ... hopefully the Doc can help ....


----------



## Layla

Sorry AG :(

Bec i really feel for you, really hope the doc can help you out soon! :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Layla

Looks like AF will show up today :(


x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Same here, temps are right down below coverline


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs: for you both

x


----------



## Layla

just done an ultra early test, defo not pregnant :(

I just hope that this ovulation wasnt a one off and that i do go on to ovulate again next month.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Positive Layla ..... 

All goes smoothly from now ... Worry IF you need to or you'll send yourself into a state hun *hugs*


----------



## Layla

yeah i know, sorry, cant help it, im a born worrier lol

Its just taken so long to get ot this point, i dont want to have to start all over again.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

What you saying sorry for? hehe Just worried about you :hugs: I can't see any reason why this wouldn't be you back to how it should be & about time too :wink:


----------



## weestar21

Bec said:

> Well according to all the stupid charts .. a healthy BMI is 18.5-24.9 ... but yes ... there are other factors too .... but if the Docs go on that one fact I've got alot of weight to lose!! over 3 stone ... :shock:
> 
> https://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

i know i shouldnt post in here but i like to look and be nosey see how your all doing :oops: :oops: but this bmi stuff really gets me confuzzled :? it says im underweight but im not sure ive calculated it properly so can anyone help me please cos im really thick :oops: :oops: 

ok im 4' 10 inch
and weigh 6 and a half stone so i calculated for my weight to be 84.5 lbs is that right?
cos it says my bmi is 17.5 so im really confussed :? :? 

sorry for putting this here but im really confuzzled


----------



## Wobbles

What you saying sorry for? Why should you not post in here? :? Muppette :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

6 half stone :shock: Lucyk moo :twisted: 

14 lb in 1 stone = 14 x 6 + 7 = 91lb

I think :lol: 

BMI 19

Normal weight = 18.5-24.9


----------



## weestar21

ahhhhhh so i know wher i went wrong i didnt add the extra 7 :oops: :lol: 

well i know i should post in here but what i meant was i dont post in here cos i know f all about it all :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


and no im not a lucky moo, having to wear kids clothes all the time :evil:


----------



## Wobbles

Bless you - My Aunt has a problem with clothes because shes a short ass but shes a bit chubby :lol: 

Saying that Weestar loads of times I've been looking at clothes an I haven't realised I've walked on to the kids bit & I've cursed walking off because they are too small :lol:


----------



## weestar21

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
i find most age 11-12 bottoms fot me perfect but i still havent found a perfect fit top yet its either too tight around my boobies or too loose around my shoulders so im mixed between a size 6 and size 8 top but always depends where its from and who its made by 
:? 


(sorry i know im way off the topic here but do yous know wher i could get a nice cheap bra size 32 d, i find it hard to get them in shops :oops: or im looking in the wrong shops :lol: i love primark but can never fond my size and i hate paying loads for a bra cos im a cheap skate :lol: :lol: )

xxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Off topic is fine hehe

Have you tried primark?

Btw ethels are 'odd' sizes lol have you ever tried there for tops? I quite like some of the stock they get in but find the sizes head banging so if your an awkward size I'd try :wink: :lol:


----------



## weestar21

ive tried ethels but didnt like anything :( primark i love for tops but im age 12 their as their size 8's are far too big and ive never seena size 6 in their :? and as for bra's in primark i have never yet found one my size :cry: 
only place i did find a nice one ages ago was in asda but havent been able to find another one to fit me since :(


----------



## Wobbles

https://www.brastop.com

They do 32D - loads :D


----------



## weestar21

they dont accept my bank card :cry: :cry: :cry: 

but found this instead wich im just about to go bid :twisted: 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-IVORY-L...5QQihZ017QQcategoryZ14221QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Wobbles

Family or friends that would order for you?


----------



## weestar21

could prob get my sis to do it for me :D :D 

thanks for that hun, im so stupid sometimes i never think of anything else :oops: :oops:


----------



## Layla

Going to start doing temps again tomorrow, 

my AF this month is getting lighter already, so it looks like i might be back on a noramal 7 day one rather than a 2 week one! so if thats right, then i might even ovulate eariler than 33 days :D

Fingers crossed [-o< 

xx


----------



## Caroline

Keeping fingers crossed for you layla that everyhing is getting back to normal


----------



## Layla

Thanks, i have a very good feeling about this month :)

xx


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs:

Its really nice to see you thinking positive Layla

x


----------



## Tam

Best of luck Layla! x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im thinking of stopping charting. I dont know yet if its jsut for a break or permanently.

I need to make some changes to get my "normal" life back and i think charting is one of the things to cut out.

Since my last few charts have been normal i dont feel i need them atm so see if my body is working alright.

Im still going to be taking my Agnus Castus


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs:

Do what feels right hun x


----------



## Layla

:hugs: 

What ever you feel is best hun

xx


----------



## Wobbles

You had a think AG? I think it might do you some good at least until things move along for you - Private in May or August (grr) :D Getting popping those herbals & relax :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yea, think im def gonna stop for now. Was nice waking up this morning and not having to remember to take it.

If its okay, i want to keep a ticker but i dont want one in my siggy that i can see, can i post a link to mine on the charters front page? 
Basically i will jsut update it every time AF arrives


----------



## Wobbles

I've made that possible :wink:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Wonderful :D i have added mine in, cheers!


----------



## Wobbles

I might do the same 8)


----------



## Arcanegirl

hehe, go on then. mines a bit lonely! :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

LOL Will do one after me dinner :D


----------



## Layla

Where is Gaby?

Is she still charting? shes not done temps since the 2nd.

Hope im not the only one left!!

xx


----------



## Layla

Looks like AF is almost gone which means im back on a 7 day vist from her :happydance: 

The only thing i have thought of tho is i was told from the scan that i have one good ovary and one bad one...so does that mean i will only ovulate every 2 months?? coz i ovulated last month (im assuming from my good side) so i might not this month from my bad side??

Wish i had thought of that and asked the consultant at the time.

Oh well, time will tell i guess! :)

xx


----------



## Wobbles

I think you will still ovulate from both side but I do think it's alternative each month. I think x


----------



## Layla

yeah its alternative each month so im not sure whether teh quailty of follies/eggs are crap from teh bad side.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Sounds like its possible Layla but it doesn't have to mean doom & gloom.

x


----------



## Layla

yeah, you never know, it might have been my bad side last month which is why i didnt catch! :D

xx


----------



## Wobbles

OOoooo now theres positive thinking :D


----------



## Layla

Looks like im the only one charting now, so i will be talking to my lonesome lol

NO temp for me today, Charlie woke me up at 5.20 running about the house shouting SNOW SNOW! lol

Got her back in to bed and then Ethan woke me up at 6.10 being sick.

Got him back in to bed but then i couldnt sleep.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Aw I'll still come talk to you :( :D


----------



## Layla

lol thanks ;)

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Well ive been very tempted to see what CD im at, i havent looked yet but the temptation is there


----------



## Layla

no harm in looking tho is there? your not doing temps or anything

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

But i know roughly what cd i would ovulate....


----------



## Layla

my chart looks strange lol

xx


----------



## Layla

just done an OPK

Its darker than yesterdays but still not a + but im hoping coz its darker that it means it wont be long!

Think imight be on a shorter cycle this month than last, which will be great!
Im normaly (before the misscarrage) on a 35 day cycle (ish) which means i will ovulate around day 20/21.

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

That sounds about the same as me layla...

better get dancing just incase with that darker opk


----------



## Layla

oo its a bit darkner again today :D

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Hope your doing the deed in advance Layla :lol:


----------



## Layla

Makeing sure its every 2 days hehe :)

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

I was naughty and looked at my ticker :oops:


----------



## Layla

lol AG im sure a little peek wont do any harm :D

xx


----------



## Layla

Wow, big drop for me this morning....Jase is working away on Tuesday night, i bet you i will ovulate then! :roll: 

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Your O day could very well be TODAY :wink:


----------



## Layla

lol yeah i will be jumping him tonight before he leaves tomorrow monring ;)

xx


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: :twisted:


----------



## Layla

still no + on the OPK tho!

xx


----------



## Layla

ok i have to be honest here...

Im half tempted to put TTC on hold now untill the festival, the line up has excited me so much, i would love to be able to get right in the crowds for Muse and The Fratellis, smoke and get drunk every night....

Its a tough choice really but i know as much as id love to rock at teh festival, i dont think i could wait till June to TTC.

Have to wait and see what Fate deicdes...

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Oh Layla lol I'd think like that LOL What you like.

If no BFP this cycle you going ona break then hun?


----------



## Layla

lol, i dont know, id love to, coz i really want to go mad at teh festival, but i also really want to get pregnant, so i doubt very much that i could leave it till june.

Will have to see how i feel at teh end of this cycle i think.

I wish i could make up my mind just once! lolol

xx


----------



## Layla

Temp gone right back up today, think maybe i might ovulate either today or tomorrow!

Jase is away now untill tomorrow night, tipical! lol

Will see what teh OPK says later

xx


----------



## Layla

Negitive on the OPK so Jase is off the hook lol

xx


----------



## Wobbles

You sure O day wasn't yesterday Layla? :? :D


----------



## Layla

my OPK are not showing up as a + yet, altho im sure todays is darker than yesterday! I will take a pic in a sec, want to see if everyone else can see it too.

Looking at my chart from last month, i had a dip, then a rise, then a temp around the same time, then a rise, FF put my ovulation day on the time after my dip....does that make sense? lol

So it might be tomorrow that i ovulate now...it get confuseing lol

xx


----------



## Layla

Another - on the OPK, altho i think i might be slightly darker today, i can never tell!

had my 21 day blood test thing today, im due to go back to the consultant in March sometime, so i will have to wait till then to see what it says.


xx


----------



## Layla

Got to ignore my temp today, think i have flu, feel really bad :(

Do i discard it so just leave it in there?

I have been given VIP membership for 5 days, woohoo!

xx


----------



## Layla

i have taken yesterdays and todays temps out, they are way to high.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

How high were they Layla? I'd leave it but just tick on the discard! :D


----------



## Layla

Still no ovulation, the OKP lied!

ovulated on day 33 last month, so im hoping it iwll be in the next few days.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

I read sometimes neither can be accurate at the same time :lol: I think using both would do my head in - Actually it did.

Good luck hun x


----------



## Layla

yeah im have taken them out of my chart, just going to stick to temps lol

xx


----------



## Layla

think im going to ovulate either today or tomorrow, this itching i have got is stopping me from doing anything tho, wanted to last night but couldnt, so i think its going to be another wasted month :(


----------



## Layla

Bec...

Not sure if you still look in here or not, but your chart is looking good this month! Temops nice ad high and you seem to have had a second shift!

Good luck babe, i really hope this is it

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Gosh they are aren't they [-o< 

Good luck also Layla although not all gloom if it's not this month - Partying & maybe moving then a new start new baby on way - How fab would that be? :dance:


----------



## Layla

the itching has stopped so i might be able to score tonight! ha ha!

Looking at my temps from last month, they are the same today and only 2 days till day 33, last months O day!

If i dont catch this month we are stopping so i can be selfish and get drunk and mosh at teh IOW festival lol

But then it iwll be full systems go when we get back! :D

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Spoke to bec recently, she got a BFN the last test she did and thinks the high temps are from staying at a friends very warm house!


----------



## Bec

Just thought I'd pop in very quickly and say I think the MEGA high temp from today :shock: was cos of the friend's hot house!! The others are genuine .. but I think maybe I ov'd later in my cycle than FF thinks .... 

Hope you are all well gals .....

Signing off again,

Take care all,

Bec xxxxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Thinking of you Bec

:dust:


----------



## Layla

really thought i was on the way to ovulateing, but today my temp has gone down, so looks like i wont O on day 33 like last month :(

xx


----------



## Layla

Bec said:


> Just thought I'd pop in very quickly and say I think the MEGA high temp from today :shock: was cos of the friend's hot house!! The others are genuine .. but I think maybe I ov'd later in my cycle than FF thinks ....
> 
> Hope you are all well gals .....
> 
> Signing off again,
> 
> Take care all,
> 
> Bec xxxxxxx

Best of Luck hun, when are you testing again?

xx


----------



## Tootsie

Ok Thans to wobbs, I have now just bought a BBT thermometer off ebay, and have 10 OPK tests :lol:

I have arranged a chart, and as soon as i get the thermometer i'm going to start charting.

I dont know how i'll do but i will give it a good go. Fingers crossed it all goes well so expect me in here (probably screaming coz its all gone wrong) :lol:


----------



## Layla

Yay!

I have someone to chart with :D
Are you going to add it to the front page?



Bec............TEST! lol

xxx


----------



## Bec

Another BFN ..... sniff sniff ...... :-(


----------



## Layla

I dont think your ovulated this month untill day 10

if you put that disregaurded temp back in does it change anything on your chart?

xx


----------



## Bec

I disregarded it cos I hardly had any sleep that night and didn't get my 3 hours solid sleep before taking my temp .... I put it back in like you suggested to see what would happen and it moved my ov day to CD19 .. which would mean I'm still past my usual Luteal Phase!!?

I think I may have ov'd on CD26-27 .. when I got the 2nd + on the OPK ... which would mean I'm on 7DPO ish now ........

I dunno!!


----------



## Layla

hmm, i personaly think it was day 26, so like you say, your only 7dpo now, see how you go over the next few days

Good Luck hun

xx


----------



## Layla

Bec, what did you do to get your red lines to move to the right date?


My temp dropped again this morning, i really thought i ovulated yesterday so feeling very deflated today, getting really fed up of it all now, i only have about 2 weeks left before we have to stop in time for the festival. and to be honest, if that happens, the way im feeling right now i might not bother trying after we have been, its been ages now and im not used to it nor can i handle the dissapointment each month.
Sorry, i know some of you are worse off then me, but im feeling really sorry for myself right now

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

She took out the first + opk.

:hugs: Layla


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs: Layla

Sometimes the chart won't detect when you ovulated & there can be a couple of reasons - late or early temps - funny sleeps - colds & bugs ... Fingers crossed :dust: Although a wild night at the festival would do me :rofl:


----------



## Layla

i have been thinking about this alot lately, im really unsure of what to do, Coby has started to sleep through now and its so nice having a full nights sleep again, do i really want to give that up? also hes older and i have more time for me as he is not so dependant on me like new borns are, he feeds himself, gives himself a drink, play by himself and charlie and ethan, so i can get more things done.

Plus, for me, i like to stay at home and be with my kids, no offence to those who work, but for me personaly i feel its my responabilty to rasie them, Coby is 1 now and will start full time school when he is 4, so its not that far away really, if i have another baby now it means adding another year or so on to that time span. 

With going back to renting, i really want to get back out to work so that we have a double income and can buy a house again, if i have another baby that dream is pushed further away.

shit i dont know, i say all this but then get jealous/upset when peole say there pregnant or had a baby, even tho i am happy for them dont get me wrong. my head is all over the place right now and i cant decide what i want to do.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Aww hun :hugs: 

You have a perfect little family, cute kiddies & I think you should go with your heart :D Maybe take a step back & plan ahead with your life but go with what will will be ... Not trying but hoping approach? Just a suggestion of course.

What ever you decide I hope its the right thing for you x


----------



## Layla

a mum at the school anounced she is prengant again this morning, her youngest is 8 months, did get to me a bit i must admit, but then on the other hand i have all those feelings of wanting my life back..

I would really love to give Jase a daughter and Coby a play mate, but i kind of think maybe im wanting to be pregnant for the wrong reasons, i really just dont know!

xx


----------



## Layla

plus, the idea of going to the festival and getting drunk, all being really childish, really apeals to me, also, if i have another baby it means no more festivals for me, I cant see Jase's mum looking after Coby and a baby, and im not sure i want to give the festivals up, its the one chance a year where i can just be me for a few days.

Really selfish i know, but i cant help the way i feel

xx


----------



## Wobbles

It's not selfish - You only live once Layla. I like you thinking tbh "going to the fetival and getting drunk, all being really childish, really apeals to me" :rofl:


----------



## Layla

lol ok i prob worded that wrong, i just meant getting drunk, smoking if i want to, and being silly lol

xx


----------



## Wobbles

No fault in what you said - I agree :rofl: :headspin:


----------



## Layla

we have talked... we are giving it till the 16th, if i havent ovulated then , then we are giving up till teh festival, then see how we/1 feel after

xx


----------



## Layla

looking at my chart, i think i tried to ovulated on day 34, this happened a couple of cycles ago too, had spotting, then a rise, then nothing till AF came 12 days later.

Think it must be from my bad side this month....oh well, Roll on June!

xx


----------



## Tam

Layla said:


> i have been thinking about this alot lately, im really unsure of what to do, Coby has started to sleep through now and its so nice having a full nights sleep again, do i really want to give that up? also hes older and i have more time for me as he is not so dependant on me like new borns are, he feeds himself, gives himself a drink, play by himself and charlie and ethan, so i can get more things done.
> 
> Plus, for me, i like to stay at home and be with my kids, no offence to those who work, but for me personaly i feel its my responabilty to rasie them, Coby is 1 now and will start full time school when he is 4, so its not that far away really, if i have another baby now it means adding another year or so on to that time span.
> 
> With going back to renting, i really want to get back out to work so that we have a double income and can buy a house again, if i have another baby that dream is pushed further away.
> 
> shit i dont know, i say all this but then get jealous/upset when peole say there pregnant or had a baby, even tho i am happy for them dont get me wrong. my head is all over the place right now and i cant decide what i want to do.
> 
> xx

 
I know exactly how you feel about being so confused as to what you want.......before TTC Paul never hid the fact that he would like another, and I never hid the fact that I enjoyed my life as it was and being able to do basically anything as Jade was just an extension of me and did not hinder anything in our life, and YES I felt selfish, but I thought if I feel like that it would be unfair to have another one!

Then my sister got PG and I really dotted on her little boy and started to wonder if it would be a good thing to have another one.....but no, I plodded on with life, then my sister told me she was PG again 6 months later, at the same time we had misjudged our dates and there was a posibilty that I too could be PG. It was only when I got my BFN that I knew then I really wanted a baby and boy was I going to go all out for it, my mind had been made up, so we then started TTC. 

But in all fairness, life had also changed for me in a big way with my Mum dying, as we do not travel and go out and about and away like we used to, and as a result of losing Mum, I decided I wanted a strong and bigish family network for all of my kiddies to have support when they need it and I am no longer about, so I also (agreed with Paul) decided I want a big family too!

So really if we had not have gotten our dates wrong that month, we may not have Aflie now, as that was when I knew what I really wanted! 

But if Mum was here and my life was as busy as it was then, would I have wanted a big family?.....possibly not, but maybe just one more yes!

It is all about your life and how you feel and yes, if you can fit kiddies into your life. It is not about being selfish (you mention about the festivals and drinking, smoking etc in your next post) it is about you feeling whether you can fit another into your life babe, and that is all you are questioning, and ofcourse you have to take your feelings and "wants" into account, as you have to be happy to!

I hope you decide what you want babe, but don't be so hard on yourself, you have every right to want or not want another baby, it is a personal choice and it is about YOUR life aswell as your current family life too......you just have to decide what is right for you!

Good luck babe! :hugs: x


----------



## Layla

thanks for your messages.

Im still unsure of what to do, this month i havent ovulated anyway so TTC is defo off untill June, going to stop charting now.

So in June i have to deicde what i want to do, im still so unsure, I REALLY want to be pregnant again, its such an amazing feeling and i LOVE the birth, but i dont want the baby at the end of it all, how horrible does that sound?!!!

I would love to give Jase a daughter (he has Charlie but one of his own) but i dont know if i want to do the sleeples nights, and limitations again, i cant belive im sitting here saying this, i sound so horrbile!

Well i have 3 months off now, and its going to be nice not to chart and watch for ovulation, its also going to be nice to have a baby free house for a while, by that i mean no talk of making babys.

I can just be me for 3 months and enjoy things.

xx


----------



## Tam

You enjoy yourself babe, and no you aint selfish, far from it!!! 

Having time out may help you out with the decision in the end........have lots of fun! x


----------



## Layla

im not sure what to do about my consultants appointment, im due to go back at the end of March, do i still go?

Also i have an appointment with the nurse at 11 to ask whether its worth me going on the pill for 3 months, is that worth it?

agghhh, confused!!!

xx


----------



## Tam

I would stick with your hospital appointment as you have nothing to lose, and everything to gain if things swing that way, you don't want to have to end up at the back of the queue so to speak if you do want another baby.......as for the pill, well I think that is your own personal decision babe, but it could pose more complications if you choose to try to concieve afterwards couldn't it, or is 3 months no big deal?


----------



## Layla

not going on the pill, she said to use other methods as it may mess my body up even more lol

im not ovulating anyway but you can bet your life the min i dont want to get pregnant i will!

will just have to be careful


xx


----------



## Tootsie

I'm becoming a charter person :lol:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/tootsie

linkie to my chart. Not actually starting till tomorow though as only got the thermometer thingy today. so bear with me.


----------



## Wobbles

Muahaha good luck in morning :headspin:


----------



## Miss~Gaby

here's mine...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1491c6


----------



## Tootsie

Well Alarm was set fopr 7.30am and the kids started bugging me at 5.45 :roll: so i still layed in bed and didnt take tep till 7.30 as i was dosing.

Would that be ok tbh :?: i really havent a clue

I have added the temp and will again do the same in the morning


----------



## Wobbles

Leave it in there - add to your notes though x

Depending how your chart pans out you may have to discard it but we're all here to stalk your chart an see how it pans out :headspin:


----------



## Wobbles

No temp this AM Tootsie? Tut tut if not :headspin: :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Well I'm back to charting for a month maybe 2 but I'm keeping my chart hidden soz :D


----------



## Tootsie

Hello. 

Well i did put in temps, just i record them on my phone :lol: and then when i get a chance i add them on sometimes two at a time. i'm all up to date now though, and although its not a full month, i am starting to sink back down again now :D


----------



## Layla

Miss Gaby, 

Any temp today? when are you going to test?

xx


----------



## Tootsie

Well i disregarded today temp, as i was being called up this morningat 6.45 am as Ben wanted a cerial bowl and couldnt reach them :roll: I think it was a bit higher than it should have been, as i was bussling around before i took it at 7.30am :D


----------



## Tootsie

Todays temp is mighty high you know :?

I woke up with a sore throat and a bit sicky feeling but a big increase :? I dont get this charting lark i even tried to overlay my chart on someone elses and mine is set so much higher, and more sporadic in its path.

Oh well i'll keep going :lol: wont know anything till i keep at it longer than half a month :blush:


----------



## Suz

Here is my chart. Keep in mind this is my first month trying this and I started charting on cd7.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1970f2


----------



## Wobbles

I've not been temping btw I have forgotten to do it since the day I was suppose to start :dohh:


----------



## Suz

I know I started this chard on cd7 but does it look retarted? What have I done wrong.


----------



## Wobbles

Any days temps were late, didn't sleep well, drinking ... ? Anything?


----------



## Suz

The one on Saturday the really high one is the only one that I took 2 hrs late and was hungover


----------



## Wobbles

LMAO I'd discard that one :rofl:


----------



## Suz

Ok done. How does it tell me when it thinks ive ovulated....(sorry Im beeing lazy, didnt want to take the cource)


----------



## Arcanegirl

When you have 3 raised temps it will say you have ovulated.

Remember, when it comes to charting dont worry about one temp, its the chart as a whole you need to look at


----------



## Layla

Good Luck for this month Bec

xx


----------



## Suz

Is it normal to start your cycle with such a high temp? This is all new to me.


----------



## Wobbles

Could be for any reason Suz :D Did you have a drink the night before or anything?

x


----------



## Suz

Nope......Not this time


----------



## Bec

Just wanted to pop in very quickly and say thankyou Layla for the luck! I need it!

And ..... CONGRATULATIONS too ..... I see those beautiful ++!! I read your other post ... so I understand you wanted to leave the celebrating for a while .. but this a just a hushed hug of congratulations! 

Lots of love,

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Layla

Bec, your chart is still high on 14dpo, are you going to test?

Good Luck hun

xx


----------



## Bec

Hey,

Nope .. not testing .... 99.99% sure AF is coming ...... :cry: :cry: :cry: 

Onto month 15 of TTC ......

I give up!!


----------



## Layla

why do you think AF is coming tho hun, your temp is still high?

xx


----------



## Bec

Slight cramps, brown discharge this morning, and a headache last night .... all exactly what I get as AF arrives. Also I was really hot this morning which is probably why my temp is still high .... it has dipped a bit though. I'm SURE AF is coming and she will be bang ontime according to my chart. I'm seriously losing all hope now.


----------



## Layla

:hugs: Sorry hun :(

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Huggles Bec :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Did you give up on your charting Suz?


----------



## Suz

I slacked off when i got sick........My nose has been so plugged in the morning that I cant breath when I do it.....So I will try again next month....

(Suz is a lazy chick)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Whos still charting? Any new charts to add in?
Have to admit i did start but gave up again, couldnt get into the swing of it.


----------



## Layla

Bec, not sure if you look here still, 

I still stalk you! your chart looks good this month, Ovulation seems to have gone back to normal on day 16?

Really hope this is your month babe, i have been thinking about you loads and keeping my fingers crossed

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Oh wow thats a nice chart Bec

Good luck hun x


----------



## Bec

Hey gals.

How totally spooky! I haven't been on here for weeks .. and I don't know what made me come on today .... but here I am and you've both posted to me today!

Thankyou so much for still thinking about me :hugs: 

I AM still here .... but we're not TTC anymore (until next year).. I have to keep charting etc though so that I know when to get my Progesterone tests done. So I'm going to go for another one on Monday. Fingers crossed it shows I have ov'd this time :wacko: 

Dunno what's up with my temps .. .they've gone mental!! hehe!

Hope your two pregnancies are going well girlies ... just had a sneaky peek at your latest scan pics Wobble ... awwwwww ... soooo cute ... it's a lil' baby :baby: 

Anyways - best get on. Thanks again for thinking of me yous twos.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suz

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1970f2

Here is my chart for this month. Missed the first day because It was one day early.


----------



## Wobbles

Will stalk your chart Suz :hugs: x


----------



## Suz

Does my chart look normal? It is all over the place. Am I broken?


----------



## Wobbles

Does your chart look ok? ... yes

Are you broken? ... well not if you mean your chart but we always knew you weren't quite sane all the time :rofl: 

:hugs: x


----------



## Suz

Wobbles said:


> Does your chart look ok? ... yes
> 
> Are you broken? ... well not if you mean your chart but we always knew you weren't quite sane all the time :rofl:
> 
> :hugs: x

:rofl: Thanks Wobbs.


Question. Did you see that big dip this morning. Do you think that means Im getting ready to Ovulate? Would you suggest to start BD Now and then every other day?


----------



## Wobbles

Things should show how they are at the end of this cycle of charting hun ... For now its hard to tell.

x


----------



## Suz

:headspin: I THINK IM NORMAL!:headspin: 

Looks like Ovulation was detected on CD12:happydance: Didnt BD Much cause my Hubby felt pressure:wacko: WOOSY! I guess I just have to pounce his ass. Do you think that Im still fertle? How many days past Ovulation are you Ripe for the Taking!:headspin:


----------



## Wobbles

Don't you just LOVE it when those red lines are bold :happydance: 

Best thing to do about the charting is to go on with it and not be detailed about it with your OH & carry on as normal including sex life away from the days you know you may be fertile & going on this months chart my money is on your ovulating on the same day next month hehe x


----------



## Suz

Wobbles (or anyone else)

I plugged my temp in today. Took it at 8:20 am normaly Im at 6:30 am. But my temp was alot higher then the others. Just to answer, I went to bed at a normal time and I didnt have too much to drink. Didnt get drunk and Im not hung over. Well because of that, they reevaluated my chart and changed my O-date to CD15 from CD12. If you notice, my temps keep rising. What does this mean?


----------



## Wobbles

Sorry Suz heads not been with it ...

After O day your temp does rise now what you want it to do is stay above that coverline a dip below coverline usually means either implantation (no dip doesn't mean your not PG) or if it is around day AF is due would usually mean AF on way then your temp with go up and down until O day again & as above ...

On day 13 14 15 anything unusual ... sleep drink cold illness anything? I would still say personally you O on day 12 :D x


----------



## Suz

Ive been pretty consistant this month. Tried to chart the same time every day. So I cant thini of anything out of the norm. Well this is good. Looks like Ill make my fist full month of charting. Thanks for the answers to my questins Wobbs.... ;)


----------



## Suz

Wobbles I just took a big dip. So that could be a good thing?


----------



## Wobbles

What was BD like around day 12 if you don't mind me asking?

A dip about now could defo be a good thing yip but it can sometimes means nothing :dohh:


----------



## Suz

BD was More around day 10 then around day 16 was a really sad month for TTC.:wacko: Not getting my hopes up:rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

10 is a good day if it was day 12 you O :D 

x


----------



## Suz

Well only a few more days waiting then...Only CD 21


----------



## Suz

Can you ovulate 2 times?


----------



## Wobbles

You can :D


----------



## Suz

Im wondering what next month will look like. Maybe this could explain why I have dull cramping so much. ? Every time I mention that to the Dr. he always tells me its because Im working. He says it O cramps.


----------



## Wobbles

I wouldn't say taht was 2 O's tbh but thats just what I think moi cannie see your inside :rofl:

x


----------



## Suz

:hissy:Why not Wobbles....:hissy: Dont you have super powers?


----------



## Wobbles

I try lol

Its done it to me before and I moved my lines back that was my only magic powers muahaha ;)


----------



## Suz

Suz the YoYo:wacko:


----------



## Wobbles

hmmmm :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Liking your chart Suz :dust:

Bec if you read hope your doing well :hugs:

Nobody else charting ...

Wonder how Loulou is :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

I might give it a try again next cycle, would like to know if my O date has really changed and done along with opks it should be pretty accurate :D


----------



## Suz

So I pouted this morning with my temp. Looks like AF will be here tomorrow. Laughed tho because when I put that temp in it moved my O day back to day 12. But it still looks like Af will come tomorrow. Wobbs, what do you think


----------



## Wobbles

Yer hun looks like :cry:

A + is you have a good chart this month and can see how it works x x x

:hugs:


----------



## Suz

Yeah. I was doubtfull since we didnt BD much. But Hey! Like you said. Now I know how I work and it will be great to see if Im consistant next month. Plus know I know more or less the better days to BD!


----------



## Imi

Can i join you girlies after first AF???

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Of course you can :D

I meant to get a temp today to get into the swing of it, i forgot lol!


----------



## Imi

LMFAO!!

What you like!


xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

First thing on my mind when i wake up is i need a pee :lol:


----------



## Imi

LOL funnily enough me too pmsl!

xxx


----------



## Suz

:hugs:Yes You can Join Us!:headspin:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Charting is now stuck back into my routine again and ive upgraded my chart to VIP :D


----------



## Wobbles

Good luck hun x


----------



## Suz

Should I disreguard my Temp today if I took it after BDing?


----------



## Arcanegirl

You need to take your temp after at least 3-4 hours sleep. Did you sleep after BD then take a temp or just BD then temp?


----------



## Suz

:rofl:I was ambushed........I took my temp right after. TBH was suprised it was that low. :rofl:
So...Think today is my O day. If compair to last month.


----------



## Wobbles

Ok temp then BD lol He only has to wait 60 seconds :rofl: stick it in though by sounds of it :D x


----------



## Suz

:rofl:I was affraid to make him wait. Ive been a really lucky girl this month. No pressure on him at all. Didnt want to freak him out this morning. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Best to discard that temp, BD would make your heartrate go up, make your body warmer as its working and therefore make your temp go up.

When you chart you take your resting temp, thats why you take it after waking up :D


----------



## Wobbles

Her temp was still low ;)


----------



## Suz

I dont think I Od on CD12 Look at my temp today. I think today is the O day this month. What do you think?


----------



## Wobbles

im bad when you said about your dip i assumed it was like last months :dohh:

Now I think your right suzy Wuzy - Have you BD? x


----------



## Suz

The last day I BD was 2 days ago....Took a break but think I better BD today ?


----------



## Suz

CD9 PM
CD10 AM & PM
CD11 Break
CD12 AM & PM


----------



## Wobbles

off you pop back to bed

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/446c46984191c6.gif oo https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/446c46984191c6.gif ooooo https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/446c46984191c6.gif ooooooo


----------



## Suz

:lol: IM STUCK AT WORK and its only 8 am :(


----------



## Wobbles

Whens lunch lol https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/446c46984191c6.gif


----------



## Suz

Nooner!!!!


----------



## Wobbles

Afternoon shag then lol

An erm Suz .... :blush: Sorry LMAO!!!! >>>>>>


----------



## Suz

:headspin:Glad I can Make you Laugh:headspin:


----------



## Wobbles

Thats not what me laughing at ... An I'm nervously laughing ...

I'm going out now lol


----------



## Suz

I like My New Siggy ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl: you two make me laugh!


----------



## Suz

:hugs:Glad we can be your source of entertainment!:rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Always :D


----------



## Wobbles

Dunno not so much lately I've turned into a bore ... in bed before midnight strikes an so on :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nah. i seem hardly here cause of work. miss on lots of posts :(


----------



## Imi

Work n house keep me busy, Not managed to start charting yet!

xxx


----------



## Suz

:blush:Um...Chart Stalking thread...............:blush:





:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Suz

:wacko: CD 17 and it still has not detected Ovulation. :wacko:


----------



## Wobbles

If O day is when it looks it won't put your lines in until next temp (or one after I have forgotten) - obviously based on the temp you put in ;)

x


----------



## Suz

Awe Gotcha........


----------



## Arcanegirl

It gives you lines 3 days after ovulation. Prob just to be sure of a definate temp shift.


----------



## Suz

Ok, So yesterday the chart thought I may have ovulated on CD 17. I hated my temp on CD 19 because I knew I had a hangover and that temp was a boarderline fever. So today the chart said that It could not tell if I ovulated. So I decided to disreguard CD19 temp. Lookie where it put my O day. :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Looking good Suz :D

Ive had crappy nights sleep past two nights waking every couple hours. I couldnt get a temp since i hadnt slept long enough.
Hopefully i will be able to get one tomorrow.


----------



## Suz

Well Im really excited because I BD that day and had a few days rest prior so maybe something will happen, but hey. Looks like I O at different times of the month depending on which ovary. Funny thing is I think this is my right one this month because of some funny cramping I get. Switches each month. I like to see this cause I thought I might o at different times because my cramps come different times. If you know what Im trying to say ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yea i get you :D

Lots of luck Suz!


----------



## Suz

I had disreguarded 2 temps but I have now put them back in. I betting I Oed on CD 15 but the chart says CD17. Either way... it could still be a good thing if I Oed on CD17. But here is the nice thing. Today is CD28 and Im usually 28 days. Last month on CD28 my temp dropped way low and I knew I would start AF the next day. Well today, My temps are way up there. So fingers crossed. But this could be the rare month I go 29 days. So only time will tell. :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck Suz :D


----------



## Wobbles

Oooo Suzy good luck

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/446c41d917b042.gif


----------



## Arcanegirl

_i got lines _


----------



## Wobbles

:yipee:


----------



## Suz

:dance: Very Cool AG!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Temps dont seem to be very high above coverline, only by a degree. Does that matter?


----------



## Samanthajane7

Here is my chart, would love to know what you think?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1612af


----------



## Wobbles

AG is slacking :rofl:

Added your chart - anyone else?

Samantha you didn't geta big dip to show AF arriving did you what a pain. Good luck this month.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Shush, i keep forgetting :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Bad mod bad mod - Anyone want a new job? :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Why, you offering yours? :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Might take some leave and find a bossy boots to kick you all into touch lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## dakini

Ok, might as well add my chart here too...:hi:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d53bf

Feel free to chart stalk and let me know what you think...


----------



## mommyandbaby

Heres mine come stalk me !!! 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Mommyandbaby


----------



## Wobbles

She'll be along this year and update you girls ;)

:rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Dec 31st alright? :lol:



Gimme a few and ill update


----------



## Wobbles

thats sooner than I thought :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Cheeky!

Ill book you in with my gazillion other things to do :lol:


----------



## mommyandbaby

Waht do you guys think of my chart so far??
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Mommyandbaby


----------



## Arcanegirl

The rise at 7dpo looks good :D


----------



## emerphire

hi everyone, I have some newbie charting questions :) I caved and decided to go the "au plan-urale" route than the "au naturale" when TTC. hehe... 

1) is there a baseline temp when doing morning readings? monday's reading was 96.57 (but I didn't have 3 hours sleep). 

2) I started my FF chart, so was wondering why would someone want to see it or be a chart stalker? haha, I guess I'm wondering since I still don't understand how to read it myself. :)

3) if I'm a little early or a little late in taking temp, is that ok? is there a window? I know, closest is best, but I usually don't wake up @ the same time everyday. I'm trying to shoot for 7am. 

thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## Arcanegirl

welcome to the chart stalkers thread emerphire.

The baseline depends on your own body, youll need to have one cycles chart to determine what your average baseline will be.
Each cycle FF will work one out for you.

Sometimes people get a bit confused with their charts or they want to ask others opinions on them, other girls will *stalk* your chart to answer any questions you have or just even to see how youre getting on.

Strict charters would say yes it does matter if you wake up early or later. My own opinion is no its doesnt, as long as you get at least 3 hours sleep, i think your basal temp will still be the same.
If you can get the same time every day then all the better :D

Good luck! :D


----------



## emerphire

Arcanegirl said:


> welcome to the chart stalkers thread emerphire.
> 
> The baseline depends on your own body, youll need to have one cycles chart to determine what your average baseline will be.
> Each cycle FF will work one out for you.
> 
> Sometimes people get a bit confused with their charts or they want to ask others opinions on them, other girls will *stalk* your chart to answer any questions you have or just even to see how youre getting on.
> 
> Strict charters would say yes it does matter if you wake up early or later. My own opinion is no its doesnt, as long as you get at least 3 hours sleep, i think your basal temp will still be the same.
> If you can get the same time every day then all the better :D
> 
> Good luck! :D


thanks arcanegirl! :) i just set up my homepage at fertilityfriend: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/emerphire 

i've only input 2 temps so far. i hope i put in data correctly :)

also, i wonder, is it worth it to get VIP membership?


----------



## Sinead

Hi
Can someone have a look at my chart. AF is due today.
Cheers

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/18d8ba

Sinead


----------



## Carolina

this is my chart my last couple of cycles have been 32 days ive had negatives on opks no positives! do u think ive ovulated? i sleep with an electric blanket so i dont know if this could effect the results!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d3c62


----------



## Arcanegirl

It very likely could affect your temps, the blanket will make your body warmer and make your basal temp be higher.


----------



## Carolina

i was thinking that but i alwayd have the blanket on a low temp because its freezing but its always at the saem temperature so hopefull the rise in my chart means i di ovulate. Ive had af style cramps today and yesterday hopefully its a sign of implantation as i dont tend to get cramps at this time in my cycle but i will try and not get my hopes up!


----------



## Tishimouse

Wow girls, I'm glad you said it's easy when you start charting yourself.

I think you should qualify for an NVQ after this!


----------



## Arcanegirl

It is easy when you get it. I put off trying it for a long time thinking it was difficult but its far from it!


----------



## bambikate

Hi ladies can I join you please? I am a bit of a chart stalker so I guess this forum is perfect for me - lol. 

Here is my chart, according to my BBT (I have charted for 3 months) I usually ovulate on CD 21/22 of a 36 day cycle but OPK says different!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/calendar_module.php?cd=8


----------



## dakini

Um, it's not working. It keeps pulling up my chart...try going to the sharing link on the left, then Home Page setup. From there you can get a link to paste here. Can't wait to see your chart!


----------



## bambikate

Ooops sorry...

Does this work? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ce87c

Sending you lashings of baby dust for your test day in 7 days hun! x x


----------



## bambikate

P.S It's just me, hubby and two cats at the moment too - lol x x


----------



## dakini

:rofl: At least so far my house is balanced....one cat is male and the other female! :rofl:

The chart worked now. 
It does look like from your temps you may have o'ed on CD21...maybe 22 (i'm better at seeing the "big" picture :dohh:). Not too sure how the OPKs work...haven't looked into them too much yet...I think when you get the + on them, your eggie will release within 12-24 hours...someone please correct me if I'm wrong!

Looking good though.

Thanks for the baby dust...feeling good about this cycle. But we'll see what happens...I really have to update my ticker...testing a day or two later this cycle as I O'ed a day or two later...:dohh: But thanks! 

:dust::dust::dust: to you too!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive added you in Bambikate :D


----------



## bambikate

LOL Dakini, We have got one male and one female cat too! Lol, you cat looks very cute! 

I have a feeling it's CD21 too. Haven't used OPK's in previous cycles. Def prefer temps! 

Looks like we both have good feelings about this month!!!! 

Thank you Arcanegirl!!!


----------



## dakini

bambikate - that's not actually one or my cats, but one that looks remarkable like the male...same facial expression and everything! lol

Let's hope we both get good news before Christmas!


----------



## bambikate

LMAO D'Oh!!!!

BTW my mum used to live in Montreal (I'm sure thats gazillions of miles away from you!) lol. Only working 9-12 this morning - yesssss!!!! x x


----------



## dakini

bambikate - maybe not a gazillion miles away, but certainly not in the neighbourhood! (one province to the west...)

I had no time to check the site all weekend...but back now!


----------



## Jojo

Can I join too? :) This is my first month post BCP and first month charting - currently being diagnosed with PCOS so very relieved to see that I appear to be ovulating..... Not TTC till the new year, but would be useful to have any tips or observations.

I was a little concerned that my cycle is quite so long and I've always been a 28 day girl and swung straight back into it when off BCP, but perhaps it's all to do with the PCOS.....


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill add you in Jojo good luck :D


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

ok here are mine. Im considering this month to be practice, since i started charting the 4th or 5th day past ovulation :dohh:

ff...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e1021

mycycle...
https://www.mycycle.com/home/BARGR


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive added you in :D


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

my chart is so weird! i think thats a sign af is coming :(


----------



## CherryBlossom

HELP!

I went on Fertility Friend and tried to register it said to get some1 to invite me if i could.

can some1 invite me?

jaymie xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

You shouldnt need an invite to register....


----------



## CherryBlossom

they said that i couldnt register unless som1 invited me something about trying to keep there numbers down or something


----------



## CherryBlossom

I got one on mycycle.com now https://www.mycycle.com/home/BRNAR


i havent got my basal temp thomometer yet so havent charted temp yet


Jaymie xxx


----------



## Jojo

Hiya - could someone take a look at mine please. Is this short luteal phase and early fluctuations typical of a first cycle post BCP? Hoping that it will improve over the next month.....

Thanks!


----------



## kimmy

Hello everyone! :hi: I'm new to this site and kinda confused :blush: about this charting thing. I was wondering if anyone could help me try an understand. I've been using the Fertility Friend site but i have not become a VIP on there. Does it matter if i don't? But i will attach my chart for you to see. We have been TTC for 2 months now. And came off the pill Sept 28th too.

Thank you 
Kimberley
 



Attached Files:







Chart.JPG
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kimmy

Sorry don't worry about that last post. I'm not sure how to delete posts yet. I have started a thread up with that last post but it has changed a bit. Sorry for the muck around. All i can say is i'm new, hehehehe :dohh:

Kimberley


----------



## Arcanegirl

To answer about the VIP bit, you dont need it if youre happy to use the basic features but if you want the extra added benefits then its a good thing to have. It doesnt cost much either.


----------



## CherryBlossom

i still cant register at fertility friend if some1 dont mind could they invite me?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry, i was meant to get that sorted for you :blush:
You should have an invite now


----------



## dakini

you shouldn't have to be invited. I wasn't and was able to create an account. that's very odd. You should just have to go to www.fertilityfriend.com, enter your preferred nickname and then your email address and click GO. I think that's how I registered...if you're nickname is already used you may not be able to register though and would have to pick a new one. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think theyve stopped registations for a period for some reason?


----------



## CherryBlossom

Arcanegirl on my email?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yea, in your email


----------



## CherryBlossom

sorry to be a pain in the ass but which email i cant find it


----------



## dakini

Ah, I see. I didn't know that. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## CherryBlossom

dont panic i found it!! thanks hunni i o u one

(sorry couldnt spell it)


----------



## CherryBlossom

new chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e64a6

will start taking basal temp tomorrow

thank you Arcanegirl


----------



## Arcanegirl

No probs :D
Ive edited out your email in the other post, so you dont get spam in your emails


----------



## Lazy Leo

Has anyone got a dummy's guide to fertilty friend. I'm really confused! Its showing the first day of my period as my fertile time whcih I am sure is not right!!


----------



## CherryBlossom

did u enter cycle day 1 at the first day of period?


----------



## NeyNey

Here's my chart - if you'd like to add it :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/mattandjanene


----------



## Arcanegirl

Added :D


----------



## faith_may

I finally had the time to do it, I did my chart here it is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e94c9


----------



## foreverlove

Heres mine

Not much yet as ive only just started :blush:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ea2d7


----------



## Arcanegirl

On my to do list for the weekend... :D


----------



## Tishimouse

I would like to add mine too please.  

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1dddf0

Thank you. :flower:


----------



## jonnanne3

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1cf958


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## foreverlove

Thank you x


----------



## loopylew

can i please add mine, didn't realise this section existed till just now!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Phexia

Is it ok to add a chart even if I'm not measuring BBT? I'm just charting other stuff.

Anyway it's https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e74d8 :)


----------



## SwissMiss

Mine! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e728b


----------



## jacky24

Here is my chart:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## loopylew

i can't see your chart, am i doing something wrong ??


----------



## jacky24

Soz for some reason, cant load the stipid thing. I will try again when im not so stressed out might just have to replace PC if i try again:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Tanya819

If you could post my chart as well. It's in my siggy. Thanks!


----------



## CowGirlLinds

I can't seem to get mine to post either...I have tried three times after 10 posts and nothing! Maybe I can get it into my siggy!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Dimndlucy

I do not temp, but I use my CBEFM!!


----------



## SuzieQ

Hi - heres the link to my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SuzieHopeful2


BTW Linds & Tanya - you have to go into UserCP & change your formatting from the standard default to the full formatting (last option in drop down box - can't remember what its called & can't be bother to go look again:muaha:

:winkwink: love ya both :friends:


----------



## wantababybump

Here's the link to my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f9d55


----------



## Arcanegirl

added you in :D


----------



## BabyStone

Chart Stalkers... Help
Ok so below is my ff link... I'm so confused. I've been ttc for a bit now and have had no luck... I've been using OPK tests and thats usually what I go by, but some months, I never get a + and or its hard to tell if it is a +. Either eay i'm still not pg and I wanna be... I just changed doctors and my new gyn tells me to count 14 days before day 1 to get my o day. Well that would be great if I had the same cycle every month... Any advice???

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/186481


----------



## Carolina

hi girls ive been charting religiously teming at the exact time each morning etc. Af is due on cd29. Could someone look at my chart and tell me if they think it looks normal or not? The whole charting thing baffles me:dohh:


----------



## BrittBS

My chart is in my sig.... can you please add me? :)


----------



## AutumnSky

Can you add me please? My chart URL is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1c25a4

Thanks!


----------



## tansey

I only started charting this month - here is my link:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f6cd3


----------



## Arcanegirl

New charters added :D


----------



## cinderella08

Could I just ask a question please??? AF is late but I'm still getting BFN's. As soon as she shows up I'm going to start charting and would like to know how I can get a blinking that says "click for my chart" and link my fertility friend chart to it?? I know where to find the blinkie, but not how I can get it to go to my chart when you click it. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Leave it with me, ill find out what the html code is for doing something like that


----------



## cinderella08

Arcanegirl said:


> Leave it with me, ill find out what the html code is for doing something like that

Thanks so much!! I tried to find a thread regarding this, but couldn't find anything!! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Arcanegirl

[URL
=
"
link 
"
]

picture link

[/url]

When you write this out it needs to be all in one line and no spaces. Link is where you put the website addy and picture link is where you put the adress to the picture.


----------



## cinderella08

Thank you so much! That was so helpful! I've already put it in my siggie even though I haven't started charting yet - as soon as AF show I'll begin (unless I magically get my BFP) but I don't think that will be happening.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Tested that it works for ya, its fine ;)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/6319b

Hi. i'm Kristin. I'd like to be added. It'd be nice to have others to obsess with.

I'm currently 13 dpo. AF is due tomorrow. I have this feeling I'll still be here next month even though my temps are still on the rise. :cry:opinions?

Thanks!!


----------



## Lu28

Lu - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20112e


----------



## Alexandra

Here's mine in the signature.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Can you post the link here? makes it easier for me to put it into the front page, thanks :D


----------



## Alexandra

No thank you!

Let me see if I can find it again. Ah! Ta-da:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1fc68c


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thankies, will update that now :D


----------



## _Alice_

Mine; https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/alicettcsincenov07


----------



## nellis10

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/natalie1971

Here you go...a bit bare, after 8 months of basic charting I'm starting to play with the signs...lol
:hug:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*Please remove my chart*

SO and I gave up.


----------



## magicvw

Can I add my chart please! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20628c Thanks!!!! x


----------



## avistar

Could you add my chart?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1baeao/


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## Mickie31

I am not doing either of these, but its interesting reading how everyone is doing


----------



## avistar

thanks for adding it :)


----------



## yaya

Hiya :hi: Can my charts be added please:

https://www.tcoyf.com/forum/chart.asp?id=yayagirl

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f881e

Thanks!!:flower:


----------



## APBTlover

I am creating mine right now. thanks...I didn't know about that site!


----------



## yaya

Thanks for adding my chart. 

Yaya xx


----------



## Stephie 25

can you add mine too pls
:hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just so you girls know, this bit will be given an overhaul soon so hang tight and you will get added :D


----------



## Pisces24

Hi can you add my chart too please? The link is in my sig. :)


----------



## bird24

Please can you add mine

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bird24 


Thanks


----------



## Wobbles

Click Here To See The *NEW* Stalkers Thread

:D x


----------



## Jazzrandhawa

I am very confused about my bbt chart. I want to be hopeful but still feeling i am out this cycle although i am due next wednesday. My bbt is all over place . I Am temping from last three months this chart is different from previous ones


----------

